# Ängste und Phobien



## DiaryOfDreams (21. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal ein Thema angesprochen über dass man irgendwie nicht oft was ließt (empfinde ich zumindest so) - und zwar Ängste bis hin zu Phobien.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr damit umgeht, welche Erfolge ihr erzielt habt und mit welchen Tricks, Wegen und Mitteln ihr euch entgegen eurer Ängste steigert.

In meinem Fall ist es so dass ich Höhenangst habe und noch viel schlimmer Angst davor Kontrolle abzugeben - anders ausgedrückt Fahrgeschäfte wie Achterbahn, Kettenkarussell usw. wo es etwas schneller wird und ich keinen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit habe lösen in mir eine ungeheuere Angst aus.

Entsprechend kann man sich leicht vorstellen dass es mir schon recht schwer fällt mich beim Freeriden zu verbessern, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab es weiterhin zu versuchen, auch wenn ich noch weit davon entfernt bin z.B. 'nen Meter ins Flat zu droppen.

Oftmals ist es auch deprimierend zu sehen wie andere Leute die sehr viel weniger Erfahrung haben (in den konkreten Fällen weiß ich das) ohne viel nachdenken größere Sprünge meistern, aber damit muss man dann eben leben.

Gibt es hier andere die damit zu kämpfen haben? Ich wüsste gerne mit welchen Tricks ihr diese Ängste bekämpft?

Klar, die Klassiker sind natürlich sich langsam zu steigern und keine zu großen Schritte zu wagen, aber ich finde das reicht nicht immer.

Ich habe angefangen mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen weil ich denke dass je mehr man über seinen Feind weiß umso besser kann man damit umgehen und die Angst bekämpfen.

Nach dieser langen Einleitung mache ich erstmal 'nen Punkt und schaue ob das Thema überhaupt wen interessiert - sollte das der Fall sein schreibe ich bald auch gerne konkrete Beispiele wo und wie ich meine Angst überwinden konnte. 
Aber ich freue mich auch sehr über Erfahrungsberichte von Euch. 

P.S.: Ich rede nicht davon dass man nach zwei Wochen noch nicht den 3-m-Drop gesprungen ist sondern eben von echten Phobien die über rationelles denken hinausgehen. Also bitte keine Sprüche nach dem Motto "Ar#§ zusammenkneifen und einfach springen" - so leicht ist das leider nicht. 
P.P.S.: Ich habe das in diesem Forum gepostet weil es mir im Ende ja auch darum geht sich darüber auszutauschen wie man siene Fahrtechnik grundlegend verbessern kann.


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2012)

In ganz schweren Fällen rate ich ein Coaching bei Experten, zum Beispiel bei Petra Müssig (http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/), die da schon viel Erfahrung hat im MTB-Bereich. Sowas kann man sehr gut wissenschaftlich angehen u. externe Hilfe halte ich da für empfehlenswert. Die Mädels in den "Mut tut gut" Kursen sind sich ja auch nicht zu fein, sich in diesem Bereich helfen zu lassen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

sehr gutes Thema 
Ich erkenne mich (leider) in vielem was du schreibst wieder. 
Bei mir ist das Problem auch die Höhenangst. Das artet manchmal so aus, dass ich auf einem Alpengipfel stehe und einen pipifax S0 Trail in Trippelschritten runterschiebe, weil ich mich beim Anblick des Tals >1000 Meter weiter unten kaum traue zu laufen. Oder wenn ich es tatsächlich schaffe zu fahren, mich komplett deppert anstelle und völlig verkrampft aufs Hinterrad setze wie ein Anfänger. Lustiger Weise ist das nur so wenn es am Hang entlang geht, hat also überhaupt nichts mit dem Gefälle vom Weg oder der Schwierigkeit desselben zu tun. "Fallinien" (also in den Alpen natürlich dann typischer Weise viele Minikehren, aber eben nie lange in gleicher Richtung entlang eines Abgrunds, sondern gemittelt eher gerade drauf zu) machen mir ziemlich wenig bis gar nichts aus, obwohl es da logischer Weise viel steiler und von der Fahrtechnik her meistens auch schwieriger zugeht. Ich schaue wohl lieber direkt nach unten als seitlich aus den Augenwinkeln. Das ist komplett irrational, aber sich das zu verdeutlichen hilft leider nicht viel. 
Was dagegen zu tun ist ... 
Bisher hab ich's nach der altbekannten Methode versucht: langsam dran gewöhnen. Hilfreich ist nur, dass mich trotz der Angst das Hochgebirge und die Gipfel magisch anziehen. Wenn ich es gerade mit gestrichen voller Hose und ziemlich deprimiert nach unten geschafft habe, will ich sofort wieder hoch 

Also schreib mal, was dir so hilft! Vielleicht ist ja was zum "Abschauen" oder Nachmachen dabei


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (21. Juni 2012)

@Marc: Ja, das Buch von Frau Müssig habe ich auch - erst einmal ganz gelesen und jetzt wird es alle paar Tage wieder herausgekramt weil man doch immer wieder viele Kleinigkeiten vergisst - auf jeden Fall verdanke ich dem Buch einige größere Fortschritte und bereue den Kauf kein bischen. 

@Scylla: Schön (das klingt in dem Fall irgendwie gemein ) dass es anderen auch so geht. 
In den Bergen war ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich - nur ein paar Ausflüge auf schmalere Wege mit "Abgründen" daneben in Bayern haben mir schon gezeigt wie schnell einem das Angst machen kann - meine Begleiter sind da locker runtergefahren wo für mich nur noch schieben angesagt war. 

Also ein Beispiel wo mir eben besagtes Buch gut geholfen hat war ein Drop ins Flat - seltsamerweise macht es mir weniger aus über Treppen zu droppen als wenn da direkt 'ne Kante ist - na jedenfalls war in dem Fall eben nur 'ne Kante und man musste auch noch ein direkt an der Kante (unten) befindliches Wasserbecken überspringen. Irgendwann wollte ich das dann eben angehen und ein Bekannter dem ich absolut vertraue meinte auch ich würde das schaffen. Dann kam natürlich wieder die Angst und in der Situation habe ich mich dann erstmal darauf besonnen mir klar zu machen dass ich eben Angst habe und ruhiger werden muss (also tief durchatmen und die Muskeln entspannen). Dann habe ich mir mehrfach gesagt dass ich das kann und mir vorgestellt wie sich wohl ein Profi-Biker bei dem Sprung fühlen würde - also wie würde er sich bewegen, Körperhaltung und wie cool würde das aussehen wenn er da runter springt. Im letzten Moment als ich angefahren bin habe ich dann meine Gedanken ganz bewusst nur auf das Bild gelenkt wie der Sprung bei besagtem Profi aussehen würde und mich dadurch von meiner Angst abgelenkt und als ich an der Kante war konnte ich ja nicht mehr bremsen und habe es dann auch geschafft. 

Natürlich sollte man sich im Prinzip auch sicher sein das schaffen zu können. Die nächste Kante ist auch schon angepeilt und ich denke sobald mein Bekannter wieder Zeit hat werden wir die auch mal angehen (also ich, für ihn ist das eher Kindergarten - die Kante ist etwas über Lenkerhöhe ).

Aber ich denke wichtig ist auf jeden Fall sich seine Angst einzugestehen, dann aber nicht gleich komplett vor einem Problem zu kapitulieren, sondern sich auch ausserhalb des Sports immer wieder damit zu beschäftigen, sich klar zu machen dass man das kann, dass selbst wenn man es verhaut schon nicht viel passieren wird und sich auch überlegen wie sich die Lösung des Problems anfühlen würde und wie man darauf gezielt hintrainieren kann.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Juni 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Aber ich denke wichtig ist auf jeden Fall sich seine Angst einzugestehen, dann aber nicht gleich komplett vor einem Problem zu kapitulieren, sondern sich auch ausserhalb des Sports immer wieder damit zu beschäftigen, sich klar zu machen dass man das kann, dass selbst wenn man es verhaut schon nicht viel passieren wird und sich auch überlegen wie sich die Lösung des Problems anfühlen würde und wie man darauf gezielt hintrainieren kann.



Ich denke, das ist die richtige Einstellung. Sich Ängste einzugestehen halte ich übrigens für stark 

Ich bewege mich da irgendwo im Mittelfeld und habe schon als Kind gemerkt, dass ich auf meinen Kopf bzw Bauch hören muss. Das bedeutet bei mir: habe ich nur ein mulmiges Gefühl, muss(!) ich es lassen. Früher habe ich dennoch viel riskiert und fast genauso oft im Dreck gelegen. Es spielt keine Rolle ob eigentlich einfach oder schwer, mein Kopf ist dann nicht frei und ich bin steif. Dennoch bin ich öfter gut drauf, sehe meine Linie und dann gehen auch 'dickere Dinger' problemlos. Dann bin ich bereit und mache es einfach, nen Tag später kann es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Drops sind z.b. auch so ne Sache. Ich mag Drops, wenn sie gut integriert sind, die nehme ich dann eigentlich auch nicht wirklich wahr. Aber gerade die 5m oder mehr Teile kamen für mich nie in Frage. Was ich davon gesehen habe sind meiner Meinung nach eher Mutproben, ich sehe dann den Spass einfach nicht und denke mir: warum sollte ich? Weil andere es auch können? Bestimmt nicht. Ein kleiner Fehler und die Brüche oder schlimmer sind garantiert. Z.B. der 5m Drop in Leogang. Hut ab vor den Leuten, die den meistern, aber ich hätte schon bedenken wegen der paar 'Kurven' und der leichten Steigung auf dem Northshore. Gerate ich etwas in Trudeln oder pedaliere ich zu wenig, haut es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht hin. Mit der Einstellung wäre es in meinem Fall dumm es zu versuchen, also versuche ich es gar nicht erst .

Richtige Angst hat schon seinen Sinn und schützt uns. Es gibt ja auch noch was zwischen Angst und Leichtsinn, nennen wir es Respekt, was treffenderes fällt mir gerade nicht. Ich meine das Gefühl: 'Wow, tricky und riskant, aber das passt'. Mit diesem Optimismus wage ich mehr und das passt dein eigentlich auch.

Oft sagt man, fahre mit erfahrenden Leuten. Einerseits kann es natürlich pushen, hilft aber nicht unbedingt, um über seinen Schatten zu springen. Es ist vllt auch gar nicht verkehrt, mit Leute auf gleichem Level zu fahren. Man kann sich gegenseitig motivieren oder auch auf den Boden zurück holen. Und der Gedanke 'wenn er/sie es kann, schaffe ich es auch' ist wahrscheinlich hilfreicher als die Einschätzung von einem Fahrer, den ich selbst als viel besser einschätze.

Ein wirklicher Tipp war das nicht, ich denke es ist auch bei jedem anders und den kann man auch nicht wirklich geben. Kurse sind mit Sicherheit ne Option. 
Versuche deine Entscheidungen von deinem Gefühl abhängig zu machen. Machst Du dir zuviele Gedanke und die Zweifel sind zu groß, lass es bleiben. Geh den Trail, deine Stufe oder was auch immer später im Bett gedanklich nochmal durch, bis du dich dir selbst vorstellen kannst und dann...machste es einfach, wie bei der Stufe schon passiert


----------



## WRC206 (21. Juni 2012)

Also kleine Schritte sind schon mal ein guter Einstieg.
Auch Fahrtechnikkurse können helfen sich sicherer zu fühlen. 

Da es bei dir ja anscheinend aber nicht nur ums biken geht, sondern (Höhen-)Angst im allgemeinen, kann ich dir nur empfehlen erst mal Infos zu sammeln, was da überhaupt in dir passiert. Also was geschieht im Körper wenn du Angst/Panik bekommst. Das ist schon mal ein wichtiger Schritt. Vor allem zu erkennen, dass es etwas völlig natürliches ist. Nur ist es in dem Fall "Nicht angebracht". Warum ich das in Anführungszeichen setze: Du hast einen guten Grund für die Angst in der Situation!

Das klingt erstmal etwas absurd. Vor allem, weil man oft erst gar nicht den Grund sieht. Aber ihn gibt es. Also wenn man in eine Situation kommt, die einem Angst macht, erst mal versuchen "von außen" zu betrachten was da denn nun Angst macht und was für ein Grund dahinter stehen könnte.
Der Grund ist auch nicht falsch. Nur dein Weg (Angst/Panik --> Vermeidung) ist nicht der richtige. Also musst du versuchen eine andere Möglichkeit zu finden. Das ist eine Trainingssache. Irgendwann hast du mal "gelernt" in bestimmten Situationen mit "unbegründeter" Angst zu reagieren. Diese gelernten Strukturen wieder zu verlassen und einen neuen Weg einzuschlagen ist schwer und ein längerer Prozess. Aber auf jeden Fall möglich!

Wenn es irgendwann zu extrem wird kann ich nur professionelle Hilfe empfehlen. Gerade bei Angst/Phobien kann man mit einer Verhaltenstherapie sehr viel erreichen. Es dauert nur eine Weile. 

Ich selbst kenne das Problem sehr gut, da ich unter Panikattacken und Depressionen leide. Bei mir ist es leider schon so weit, dass ich nicht mehr arbeitsfähig bin und gerade erst wieder versuchen muss überhaupt einen Alltag zu schaffen. Aber ich bin trotzdem guter Dinge mit Hilfe der Therapie wieder fit zu werden und dann auch auf Dauer ein "normales" Leben zu führen.


Ich hoffe es ist etwas verständlich geworden was ich geschrieben habe. Ansonsten steh ich gerne für Rückfragen zur Verfügung. Beschäfftige mich halt zwangsläufig schon seit ein paar Jahren mit diesem Thema.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. Juni 2012)

@Pleitegeier:
Drops liegen mir (leider) noch gar nicht - ich würde mich echt gerne trauen in 'ne Schräge zu droppen, aber bislang war mir das noch zu fremd - ich hoffe das klappt jetzt bald mal. Ich habe auch vor demnächst mal nach Winterberg zu fahren - da scheint es im Übungsbereich auch ein paar schön kleine Drops für den Anfang zu geben - einfach um sich erstmal daran zu gewöhnen wie es sich anfühlt in einer Schrägen zu landen. 

Was das fahren mit Leuten auf höherem Level angeht kommt es immer drauf an wie die Leute drauf sind - wenn ich merke dass ich etwas belächelt werde wegen meiner Ängste hat sich das mit dem gemeinsamen fahren schnell erledigt. Aber da habe ich schon Leute gefunden die das verstehen, akzeptieren und sich mit mir auch über Fortschritte freuen die für sie wohl schon vor 10 Jahren kein Thema waren. 

@WRC206: Ja, ich setze mich schon damit auseinander was im Körper passiert - das ist auch sehr wichtig finde ich um dagegen vorgehen zu können.

Immer wenn ich merke dass ich Angst habe fahre ich nicht mit der Angst im Körper auf das Problem zu, sondern besinne mich erstmal darauf was mit mir passiert - das vielleicht auch für Tip an andere die Angst bekommen:

- erstmal bewusst machen dass man Angst hat
- dann merhmals tief ein- und ausatmen (Sauerstoff ist wichtig für die Muskeln)
- die Gedanken nicht nur wie fixiert auf das Problem lenken, sondern an die Lösung denken, also was muss man machen damit es klappt
- positiv denken - nicht im Sinne von "bloß nicht zum Abgrund schauen", sondern lieber "schau dahin wohin Du willst"
- wenn die Muskeln trotzdem verkrampft sind und/oder der Kopf absolut nicht will besser abbrechen und es ein anderes Mal versuchen


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (24. Juni 2012)

Die Gefahr und das Risiko sich zu verletzten sind ja gerade beim MTB´len und vor allem Freeriden schon sehr hoch.

Wenn jemand den 5 Meter Drop nicht machen will oder kann... was solls.
Die Leute die sowas springen sind für mich eh der Hardcore. Die machen das als Haupthobby. 

Wichtig ist auch die ehrliche persönliche Einschätzung was das Können anbelangt!
Natürlich sehen die Profivideos geil aus. Aber frag die mal welche und wie oft sie sich schon die Knochen gebrochen haben.

Hab zwar keine Phobien aber ne realistische Selbsteinschätzung, die mich davon abhält Dinger zu springen die noch über meinem Niveau sind. Leider aber auch den Drang "höher weiter schneller". Aber alles werd ich auch in 100 Jahren nicht springen.


----------



## dieFluse (26. Juni 2012)

Ich finde den Thread toll und hoffe auf noch mehr Beiträge.
Ich hatte immer Angst vor steileren Passagen. Wo´s steil runter ging, im schlimmsten Fall noch mit Steinen dazu.
Die Angst ist noch da aber ich gehe sie Stück für Stück an. Geholfen hat mir das Vertrauen in meine Schutzausrüstung und dann hab ich mich an einen steilen Hügel gestellt. Und dann wie schon geschrieben wurde durchgeatmet und dann immer noch gestanden  Und dann sagte ich mir: "Da drüben willste ankommen". Und bin den dann runter gefahren, gefahren und noch mal gefahren. Bis Sicherheit rein kommt.
So halte ich es auch mit den Trails. Ich fahre sie nicht nur ein Mal runter sondern direkt mehrmals hintereinander (sofern möglich). Und mit jedem Mal geht es ein Stück besser.
Und die Technikkurse finde ich auch wichtig, damit man Vertrauen bekommt, dass man das Bike auch beherrschen kann.

@DiaryofDreams Winterberg wurde mir zum Üben sehr empfohlen!


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

wenn das Vertrauen in die eigene Fahrtechnik fehlt, und deswegen die Angst kommt, hilft es in vielen Fällen enorm, einfach mal Stehen, Anhalten und Absteigen zu üben. Und zwar nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz (klar, zum Balance üben ist der super) sondern auch im bröseligen Steilhang. Wenn man die Sicherheit hat, jederzeit und überall im Notfall stehen bleiben zu können oder auch einfach sicher das Rad verlassen zu können, geht vieles gleich viel einfacher. Je nach Schwierigkeit des Wegs gibt es dann zwar immer noch ein paar "Do-or-Die" Passagen, aber die sind meistens nie länger als ein paar Meter, und man kann kurz davor oder kurz danach wieder abbrechen. 
Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal zu mir gesagt, erst wenn man eine Passage auch langsam fahren kann, kann man es auch wirklich schnell fahren. Und das stimmt auch, weil es vor allem auf Steilhängen viel schwieriger ist, ohne Rutschen und Wackeln im Schrittempo runter zu kommen. Augen zu und Bremse auf kann jeder, nur ob's klappt ist dann oftmals ein Glücksspiel. Die natürliche Angstschwelle schätzt das Risiko meistens schon ganz richtig ein. Die hohe Schule ist es dann noch, ein paar Sekunden stehend auf dem Rad auszuharren, ohne den Fuß runter zu setzen. Da geht's auch um besagte Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Wenn die da ist, kann man's auch laufen lassen.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir vor gut 1 1/2 jahren mein linkes schlüßelbein zertrümmert. Bin bei fast 50km/h über den lenker gegangen.
Mein erster gedanke war, du musst so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs bike.
was ich dann mit draht im schlüßelbein und gegen jegliche vernupft auch nach 9 wochen gemacht habe.

Aber seit dieser zeit kämpfe ich stark mit der angst, die kontrolle über das bike zu verlieren.

Meine erste massnahme war ein fahrtechnik lehrgang bei Marc B., das hat mich ungemein nach vorne gebracht, besonders steilabfahrten machen mir jetzt fast kaum noch sorgen.

Mein größtes problem ist heute geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 30 km/h im gelände.
Immer wieder kommt dann das gefühl auf ich kann das nicht mehr kontrolieren und muss zum leidwesen meiner mitfahrer den speed raus nehmen.
ich vermute mal das dieser spruch "erst wenn man eine Passage auch langsam fahren kann, kann man es auch wirklich schnell fahren"
sehr viel wahrheit inne hat!


Aber irgendwie will bei mir der knoten nicht platzen, weil mir mein kopf immer wieder in die quere kommt 


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (26. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Thread, gleich mal abonniert 

Ich bin in den 90ern oft durchs Val d'Uina gefahren und hab mir nix weiter gedacht angesichts des fiesen Abgrunds. Könnt' ich nie mehr machen. Heute kommt mir fast jede Brücke gruselig vor, denn nach einem Krankenhausaufenthalt (Koma inklusive) hatte ich plötzlich Höhenangst. Irgendwas hat's da an die Oberfläche gespült.

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Höhenangst kam und ob sie wieder weggeht.  

Mal schauen, was noch an guten Tipps kommt ...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne das alles auch nur zu gut und kämpfe auch immer wieder mit mir.

Mir hilft aber folgendes: Erst mal sollte man Angst als etwas nützliches sehen. Sie ist ein natürlicher Schutz vor Gefahren. Dann muss man sich darüber klar werden wo sie wirklich nützlich ist und wo eher hinderlich. Bei Sachen die manch fahrtechnisch zu beherschen in der Lage ist, ist die Angst ganz klar im Weg. Da hilft dann meiner Meinung nach nur eine Art Verhaltenstherapie: diese Stellen immer und immer wieder fahren, bis das Gehirn kapiert hat, dass es geht und das man es kann und dass es keinen Grund zur Angst gibt! Am Anfang Hilft es vielleicht, wenn sich jemand zur eventuellen Hilfestellung an die Schlüsselstelle stellt oder man schraubt sich erst mal Flats ans bike ect. 

Irgendwann bekommt man dann auch ein Gefühl dafür, was man wirklich kann und was nicht... und für Sachen die man nicht kann, da gibts dann Fahrtechnikkurse


----------



## Nieke (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zwar beim Fahrrad fahren kein ängstlicher Mensch, allerdings war ich bis vor ein paar Jahren im Alltag mit vielen Ängsten behaftet (hatte z.B. schlimme Angst weite Strecken Auto zu fahren). Ich habe mich damals sehr mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt. Für mich habe ich irgendwann das "Flooding" entdeckt. 
Es gibt ja verschiedene Ansätze in der Verhaltenstherapie. Beim Flooding bringt man sich in die Angstauslösende Situation und bleibt in dieser so lange, bis die Angst verschwunden ist und der Körper sich leicht entspannt. Erst so kann der Organismus (hormonelle Prozesse spielen bei Angst eine große Rolle) und auch das Gehirn alles richtig verarbeiten und einsortieren. Flooding wird in der Verhaltenstherapie gerade bei Höhenangst oder Spinnenangst eingesetzt. Der Körper lernt schnell das ihm nichts passiert. 
Ich persönlich bin kein so großer Fan von systematischer Desensibilisierung. Sich immer wieder und wieder in die Situation bringen und immer dann aufhören wenn die Angst sich meldet - ich glaube das der Körper so das falsche lernt, und ich als Mensch in die "Vermeidungsstrategie" falle. 
Am allerwichtigsten bei Ängsten (die man loswerden möchte) ist denke ich, die "Vermeidungsstrategie" zu vermeiden 

Grüße
Nieke


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekommt man dann auch ein Gefühl dafür, was man wirklich kann und was nicht... und für Sachen die man nicht kann, da gibts dann Fahrtechnikkurse



wenn's so einfach wäre...

bei mir zumindest ist es oft so, dass der Verstand ganz klar analysiert, dass ich das eigentlich mit links schaffe. Die Angst sagt aber was anderes und sorgt dann nicht zu selten auch dafür, dass ich einfachste Sachen vergeige, weil ich total unentspannt bin und die einfachsten Dinge falsch mache, weil ich mich zu sehr auf den Abgrund nebenan konzentriere. Z.B. Blickführung funktioniert da nicht, auch wenn ich es genau weiß wie es richtig geht und normalerweise auch mache, weil ich immerzu nach unten starre und dann da auch hin fahre ... oder Druck aufs Vorderrad, was eigentlich normal ist, geht nicht, weil ich mich klein machen will und vom Abgrund weg will -> ich setz mich aufs Hinterrad und natürlich schmiert es dann vorne ab. Wenn ich mich dann zwinge, es wieder und wieder zu probieren, obwohl die Angst immer stärker wird (weil man sich der Situation ja immer länger aussetzt und beim Hochschieben und nochmal Anlauf nehmen immer mehr Zeit hat, nach unten zu schauen), dann führt das nicht selten unweigerlich dazu, dass jeder Versuch immer mieser und dämlicher wird, und dass ich mir langsam einen Horror davor aufbaue. Schlimmsten Falls begleitet mich der "Horror" dann bis ganz runter ins Tal, so dass ich mich im Endeffekt vor jedem Kieselstein erschrecke (gepaar mit einer ängstlich-verkrampften Haltung auf dem Rad ziemlich dumm). 

Wenn es nichts mit der Fahrtechnik zu tun hat sondern nur eine irrationale Angst ist, dann hilft also bei mir jedenfalls "immer wieder" oder "Fahrtechnikkurse" genau null. Wenn ich Angst (damit meine ich nicht eine Herausforderung oder einen Adrenalinstoß, sondern eher was in Richtung sinnlose Panik) bekomme, dann lass ich es mittlerweile einfach nach dem ersten oder spätestens zweiten Versuch einfach sein, weil ich aus Erfahrung genau weiß dass das oben Beschriebene passieren wird, und dass das dann ziemlich kontraproduktiv ist. Meistens reicht es mir in solchen Fällen vollkommen, zu Fuß an der kritischen Stelle vorbei zu kommen und dabei ruhig zu bleiben, was mir mittlerweile auch gelingt. 
Das "immer wieder" verteile ich da lieber auf mehrere Berge oder Tage, nicht auf "immer wieder" hintereinander an derselben Stelle. Vertagen ist auch manchmal sinnvoller als sich selbst durch immer noch einen unglücklichen Versuch zu deprimieren oder dabei noch mehr Angst aufzubauen . Das hat nichts mit Vermeidungsstrategie zu tun (@Nieke), auch wenn es danach klingen mag. Ich denke, bei der Kombination von Angst und Sport ist es was anderes als bei Angst allein. Nur zwecks der Höhenangst gehe ich auch gern mal an einen Rand und zwinge mich dann, lange runter zu schauen. Aber ohne Fahrrad . Wenn man wirklich Angst hat, und nicht nur Nervenkitzel, dann hat man damit genug zu tun. In Verbindung mit einer an sich schon nicht ganz ungefährlichen Sportart, finde ich so ein "Flooding" dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten. Die Gefahr, in so einer für den Körper bzw. die Psyche eh schon überfordernden Situation einen dummen Fehler zu begehen, der schmerzlich enden kann und damit die Angst eher noch verstärkt, ist doch einfach zu groß! In diesem Fall lass ich es doch lieber langsam angehen. Am nächsten Tag oder in der nächsten Situation schaut die Welt meistens nicht mehr ganz so trübe aus und ich gehe entspannter ran, was im Hinblick aufs Fahrradfahren sehr förderlich ist. Geht zwar langsam, aber es funktioniert 

Wobei du natürlich Recht hast: wenn die Angst nur daher rührt, dass man sich nicht sicher ist, ob man es schafft, dann hilft klar: üben, üben, üben ... auch in Fahrtechnikkursen 
Den Spotter finde ich für nicht ganz so kritische Stellen auch gut  im Fall von "Ängsten und Phobien" nicht so sehr zum Sichern, sondern eher zum Sicht versperren  Wobei man natürlich aufpassen muss, dass keine echte Gefahr für denjenigen herrscht, der sich reinstellt, falls der andere doch Panik bekommt und den Spotter bei einem Sturz nach unten schubst!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Scylla, glaub mir ich weiß ganz genau was du meinst! Ich habe erst Samstag zwei Stellen geschoben die ich eigentlich BEIDE fahren kann, und zumindest die erstere war ein Witz... gut das mich keiner gesehen hat .

Und ganz ehrlich, gerade bei ausgesetzten Sachen, hat die Angst doch ab einem gewissen grad wirklich auch ihre Berechtigung. Ich habe auch Höhenangst. Manchmal in guten Momenten und an guten Tagen kann es schonmal sein, dass ich so was gut fahren kann. Manchmal aber eben auch nicht und da setze ich mich schon lange nicht mehr unter Druck, DAS IST DANN EBEN SO. Und besser geschoben als in den Abgrund gerauscht! Durch den Druck, den wir uns selbst aufbauen verstärken wir unsere Angst nämlich. Ach ja, mir hilft auch jemand, wenn jemand vor mir fährt ders kann.

Und die Angst kannst Du wirklich nur abbauen, in dem Du Stellen die dir Angst machen fährst, bei mir sind das halt auch Spitzkehren ect. da hilft nur immer und immer wieder. Bei ausgesetzten Sachen, die halt auch wirklich gefährlich sind, ist mir das auch zu heiß. Ich hab zwei Kinder die mich brauchen!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Was das Flooding betrifft, habe ich damit ein ernsthaftes Problem. Wenn es sich um wirklich ausgewachsene Ängste handelt, sollte man das 1. immer proffesionell begleiten und 2. sehe ich das wie scylla, bei einer eh schon risikoreichen Sportart kann die gnadenlose Konfrontation dann auch ganz schnell ordentlich daneben gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (26. Juni 2012)

Ein sehr interessanter Thread.

 Ich will nur zwei kurze Anmerkungen machen, ohne Experte darin zu sein.
 Meines Wissens nach besteht ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zwischen  Höhenangst und (einer stärkeren "Veranlagung" zum) Höhenschwindel. Hier ein paar Worte dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwindelfreiheit .
 Ganz nett ist da der Test mit dem umgedrehten Fernglas. Einfach mal von  der "falschen" Seite durch ein Fernglas auf den Boden vor einem und die  eigenen Füße schauen und versuchen gerade aus zu gehen. Manche können  das gar nicht, andere recht problemlos. 

 Das Andere ist der Druck etwas beweisen zu müssen. Vieles in dem Thread  geht ja nicht in die Richtung, aber trotzdem sollte man sich immer klar  machen, dass man Rad fährt, weil es einem selber Spaß macht. Dass man  sich dabei weiterentwickeln will ist gut, dass es einen frustrieren  kann, schöne Passagen schieben zu müssen ist auch klar, aber man sollte  sich nicht so sehr um das "Außenbild" kümmern. Und wenn ich im Bikepark  langsamer bin, und wenn ich mal ne Passage schiebe (die ich vielleicht  sogar fahren kann), es geht doch in erster Linie um meinen Spaß und  nicht darum, dass ich anderen zeige was für ein toller Hecht ich bin.  Meine Freunde werden mich auch nicht blöd angucken, wenn ich was mal  nicht fahren will, oder langsamer bin etc. Ich hatte das damals selber  stark drinnen, dass alles was ich macht "gut und toll aussehen" muss,  einen falschen Heldenehrgeiz. Davon sollte man sich lösen.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juni 2012)

Scylla

Was du schreibst trifft es auf den punkt!

Es ist auch sehr oft alles von der tagesverfassung abhängig, auch ich habe mich mitlerweile daran gewöhnt das an manchen tagen die einfachsten sachen nicht klappen wollen.
Dann ist das halt eben so und ich lass es dann, besser als sich weiter zu frustrien.
Wenn die angst in einem hochkommt ist man eh kaum in der lage rational zu funktionieren. Man ist wie gelähmt und wenn man dann reagiert, dann meist panikartig mit viel zu heftigen aktionen, die dann unweigerlich im desaster enden.

Ich für meinen teil kann mich da wohl nur sehr langsam ranntasten...


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

Müslimann, ich glaube die meisten hier kennen den Unterschied ganz genau:
Höhenangst= Panik, Herzrasen, schwitzen, den Drang zum weglaufen 



> es geht doch in erster Linie um meinen Spaß und  nicht darum, dass ich anderen zeige was für ein toller Hecht ich bin



Zumindest bei mir geht es eher darum, dass ICH das will, weils eben Spaß macht, wenn man es kann. Und ich glaube den meisten anderen hier auch. Den Druck macht man sich selbst.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

@ActionBarbie 
gut geschrieben!



ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ach ja, mir hilft auch jemand, wenn jemand vor mir fährt ders kann.



ich mach noch was anderes draus: mir hilft eine lustige truppe und freude dabei, weil ich dann a) nicht so verkrampft bin und b) mich auf was anderes konzentriere und manche abgründe erst von unten entdecke 
mit leuten zu fahren, die dieselben oder ähnliche probleme haben wie ich geht gar nicht, weil man sich dann gegenseitig so wunderbar reinsteigern kann, dass irgendwann alle laufen. was auch überhaupt nicht geht: wenn mein mann vor mir an einer ausgesetzten stelle stehen bleibt, und mir irgendwas in richtung "vorsicht" oder "ganz ruhig" zuruft, weil er weiß, dass ich da angst bekommen könnte... leider gaaaanz falsch, weil man sich dann erst recht nur noch auf das "ausgesetzt" konzentriert und nicht mehr auf den trail. ist natürlich alles gut gemeint und lieb, aber da war ich schon nicht zu selten am schimpfen. besser ist es in der tat, wenn derjenige vor mir einfach ganz ruhig durchfährt, als ob da nichts wäre 



ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Den Druck macht man sich selbst.


genau  es gibt doch nichts deprimierenderes als einen geilen trail, von dem man genau weiß, dass er irrsinnig spaß machen würde, wenn nur eine wand oder ein geländer daneben wäre, wahnsinnig sch*** und hakelig fährt oder sogar runterläuft. leider sind die allerbesten  und technisch anspruchsvollen trails, die mir spaß machen, genau auf den hohen bergen, wo es eben gang und gäbe ist, dass es nebenan ein paar hundert meter runter geht. wie oben schon erwähnt, ich will da ja hoch und es macht mir auch trotz allem spaß, darum setzte ich mich dem druck auch freiwillig immer wieder aus, ohne jeden "anspruch" von außen. sieht mich ja eh keiner außer ein paar murmeltiere 
außerdem ist es ein gutes gefühl, wenn man ein jahr zurück denkt und merkt, wie viel entspannter man auf einem gipfel stehen kann, wo man sich früher eher in eine ecke gekauert hätte.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Juni 2012)

> wenn mein mann vor mir an einer ausgesetzten stelle stehen bleibt, und  mir irgendwas in richtung "vorsicht" oder "ganz ruhig" zuruft,



Danach bräuchten wir mindestens eine Eheberatung, wenn nicht sogar einen Therapeuten!


----------



## dubbel (26. Juni 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Für mich habe ich irgendwann das "Flooding" entdeckt... Beim Flooding bringt man sich in die Angstauslösende Situation und bleibt in dieser so lange, bis die Angst verschwunden ist und der Körper sich leicht entspannt.
> ...
> Ich persönlich bin kein so großer Fan von systematischer Desensibilisierung. Sich immer wieder und wieder in die Situation bringen und immer dann aufhören wenn die Angst sich meldet - ich glaube das der Körper so das falsche lernt, und ich als Mensch in die "Vermeidungsstrategie" falle.


sehe ich aus 2 gründen anders: 

systematische desensibilisierung ist ja nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man a.) das "problem" der situation erfolgreich löst (also eben nicht vermeidet, sondern ganz einfach "klein" anfängt, und b.) die situation so lange übt, bis die angst kleiner wird (oder sogar verschwindet). 

das andere ist das problem mit dem flooding an sich: 
ich kann nur ein mittelmässiges beispiel konstruieren, aber ich hoffe, es wird klar, was ich meine. bei einem gap gilt "alles oder nichts". bin ich zu langsam, oder bremse ich an der kante ab, zerlegt es mich am gegenhügel. 
wenn ich in der flooding-situation die nerven verliere, passiert genau das.


----------



## Spacetime (26. Juni 2012)

Dies ist meine erste richtige Saison und ich bin gleich im Frühling 2mal schwer gestürzt ( Rippenbruch, Schlüsselbein mit OP ). Nach der Genesung war ich schon ein wenig unsicher und hatte Angst vor Sprüngen bis 1 meter, die ich vorher ohne Probleme gesprungen bin. Letztlich geholfen meine Angst zu überwinden und sich zu steigern hat eine Kombination aus ordentlichen Protektoren ( FF-Helm, Rückenschoner, Knie & Ellenbogen ) und ein Kollege indem wir uns immer gegenseitig gepusht haben. Angst vor großen Sprüngen ist natürlich immer da, aber der Part des Überwindens der Angst ist wesentlich besser geworden. Mittlerweile bin ich viel weiter als ich das jemals gedacht hätte. Aber die Angst begleitet mich ständig und es gibt Situationen in denen ich den 4 Meter Double locker Springe, aber der Minisprung (weniger als 1Meter) direkt in einen engen Anlieger mir wegen meiner mangelnden Technik & Erfahrung nicht traue. Ich hoffe das wird mit der Zeit besser...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich dann zwinge, es wieder und wieder zu probieren, obwohl die Angst immer stärker wird (weil man sich der Situation ja immer länger aussetzt und beim Hochschieben und nochmal Anlauf nehmen immer mehr Zeit hat, nach unten zu schauen), dann führt das nicht selten unweigerlich dazu, dass jeder Versuch immer mieser und dämlicher wird, und dass ich mir langsam einen Horror davor aufbaue. Schlimmsten Falls begleitet mich der "Horror" dann bis ganz runter ins Tal, so dass ich mich im Endeffekt vor jedem Kieselstein erschrecke (gepaar mit einer ängstlich-verkrampften Haltung auf dem Rad ziemlich dumm).
> 
> ...Wenn ich Angst (damit meine ich nicht eine Herausforderung oder einen Adrenalinstoß, sondern eher was in Richtung sinnlose Panik) bekomme, dann lass ich es mittlerweile einfach nach dem ersten oder spätestens zweiten Versuch einfach sein, weil ich aus Erfahrung genau weiß dass das oben Beschriebene passieren wird, und dass das dann ziemlich kontraproduktiv ist.



Das habe ich auch gelesen, dass es besser ist nichts zu tun, als etwas kontraproduktives zu machen, weil der Körper sonst eben das falsche Verhalten lernt und später abruft wenn die Situation wieder auftritt.

Vielleicht auch erstmal wieder 'nen Gang zurückschalten und versuchen eine ähnliche, aber trotzdem leichtere Stelle zu finden und diese zu fahren bis man sich absolut sicher fühlt.



Bei Abfahrten fand ich es manchmal auch hilfreich wenn Freunde die Abfahrt vor mir herab liefen und wenn ich Angst bekommen habe musste ich nur rufen und dann haben die meinen Lenker festgehalten und ich musste somit keine Sorge haben dass ich nicht zum stehen komme. 

Alternativ kann ich nur jedem der z.B. ein CC- oder AM-Bike fährt sich mal von 'nem Bekannten einen Freerider/Downhiller in der richtigen Größe für ein paar Tage zu leihen und damit etwas schwierigere Stücke zu üben - das bringt auch viel Sicherheit wie ich finde - und man weiß danach dass man das Stück prinzipiell fahren kann und kann sich dann darauf konzentrieren dass es zwar mit weniger Federweg und einem höheren Rad schwieriger ist, aber generell weiß man ja dass man es kann.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir geht es eher darum, dass ICH das will, weils eben Spaß macht, wenn man es kann. Und ich glaube den meisten anderen hier auch. Den Druck macht man sich selbst.



Volltreffer - genau so ist es.


----------



## Schibbie (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte vor einem jahr nen Rippenbruch, der auch 2 mal wegen ner dummen Bewegung im Alltag wieder aufgegangen ist. Das ganze hat dann 3 Monate sich gezogen, bis wieder alles ging. Den Bruch habe ich mir auch beim Schanzen zugezogen, beim 2ten Mal überhaupt. Am Tag davor gings locker, am Tag danach wollte ich zu viel und hatte mangelnde Technik. Seitdem hatte ich die Hosen gestrichen voll vor nem Sprung. Hab es immer wieder versucht, aber jedes mal davor wieder abgebremst. Jetzt habe ich Protektoren und nen FullFace Helm und hab mir zwar andere Sachen und kleine Minisprünge schon zugetraut, aber ne richtige Schanze noch nicht. Als n Kumpel zu Besuch war die Tage, sah das genauso aus, aber der hat mir das langsam gezeigt und ohne viel Druck mich da hin geführt, drüber zu fahren. Nach der Landung dachte ich mir: Das war's? Und deswegen machst du dir fast n Jahr lang in die Hose? An ner anderen Steilen Stelle auf nem Trail wars genauso. Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass ich nicht zu übermütig werde. Jetzt werd ich erstmal bei den kleinen Sprüngen an der Technik feilen und dann mal größere in Angriff nehmen 
Aber wie gesagt, bei mir hats auch ewig gedauert. Und der Spaß leider auch etwas gelitten. Wünsch euch viel Erfolg bei der Bewältigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Juni 2012)

wirklich ein gutes thema.
eigentlich komme ich ja eher aus der bergsportecke daher. die problematik ist aber überall dieselbe:

angst blockiert.
wenn dann die angst nicht zur richtigen reaktion führt (rückzug resp nichtdurchführen) wird die blockade gefährlich oder zumindest passiert das da (gut umschrieben, bist nicht die einzige, der es so geht):



scylla schrieb:


> bei mir zumindest ist es oft so, dass der Verstand ganz klar analysiert, dass ich das eigentlich mit links schaffe. Die Angst sagt aber was anderes und sorgt dann nicht zu selten auch dafür, dass ich einfachste Sachen vergeige, weil ich total unentspannt bin


 
genau das kenne ich von meiner frau und auch von mir selber. beim klettern zb hätte meine frau den 9. grad drauf. hätte. in völlig stressfreier situation (nachstieg, seil schön straff, stimmung passt) gehts. im vorstieg liegt sie drei grade drunter. auf einmal funktionieren automatisierte handlungen und bewegungsmuster nimmer, es ist aus.

beim klettern, speziell im alpinen, kann man dann aber in momente kommen, wo man weiter MUSS. wenn zb der nächste haken so weit unten ist, dass ein sturz nimmer vertretbar ist, oder eben beim seilfreien klettern.

hier ist die angstblockade dann wirklich lebensgefährlich. da fällt mir auf, dass es eben leute gibt, die hier die blockade überwinden (die sie in einer weniger gefährlichen situation aber schon leben lassen!), was per se ja paradox erscheint. andere können das weniger.

schräg find ich jetzt bei mir auch den vergleich biken-schifahren. beim schifahren (nicht piste, wohlgemerkt) habe ich nur in seltensten fällen angst vor einem sturz. früher bin ich tlw arge sachen gefahren, wo ein sturz letal enden kann.
beim biken ist die sturzangst viel evidenter, obwohl nur in den seltensten fällen bei einem kontrollierten abgang mehr als protektorenkitzeln passiern könnte (fahre meist technische steige langsam, bin kein schneller). keine ahnung warum. ich finde es beinahe lächerlich, dass ich mich vor einem 1m-drop beim biken an******** und beim schifahren mich über eine 5m-wechte in den pulver wuchte mit lautem juchee.

möglicherweise weil schnee doch weicher ist?





scylla schrieb:


> Ich erkenne mich (leider) in vielem was du schreibst wieder.
> Bei mir ist das Problem auch die Höhenangst. Das artet manchmal so aus, dass ich auf einem Alpengipfel stehe und einen pipifax S0 Trail in Trippelschritten runterschiebe, weil ich mich beim Anblick des Tals >1000 Meter weiter unten kaum traue zu laufen. Oder wenn ich es tatsächlich schaffe zu fahren, mich komplett deppert anstelle und völlig verkrampft aufs Hinterrad setze wie ein Anfänger.


 
höhenangst ist ein luder.
ein guter bergsteiger und arzt bzw psychologe, viktor frankl, ist gerade deswegen klettern und bergsteigen gegangen. versuche, die höhenangst nicht beim biken "wegzutrainieren", sondern bei anderen sportarten oder im alltag. so ist der druck, eine stelle zu fahren, nicht da. du solltest das problem isoliert angehen, langsam desensibilisieren. klettern, klettersteige, berge. zu fuss. ohne bike. langsam, schritt für schritt, niemals zu viel.

das dauert.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ein guter bergsteiger und arzt bzw psychologe, viktor frankl, ist gerade deswegen klettern und bergsteigen gegangen. versuche, die höhenangst nicht beim biken "wegzutrainieren", sondern bei anderen sportarten oder im alltag. so ist der druck, eine stelle zu fahren, nicht da. du solltest das problem isoliert angehen, langsam desensibilisieren. klettern, klettersteige, berge. zu fuss. ohne bike. langsam, schritt für schritt, niemals zu viel.
> 
> das dauert.



guter tipp! das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das so funktionieren könnte 
klettern hab ich auch mal kurz angefangen, halt nur nachstieg (aber jetzt leider schon ein jahr lang aus zeitmangel vernachlässigt). glaub, so dämlich hab ich mich gar nicht dabei angestellt, jedenfalls bin ich auf anhieb 5er raufgekommen. lustiger weise hat es mir beim hochsteigen überhaupt null ausgemacht, nur oben angekommen musste mich meine freundin dann regelrecht an$cheißen, damit ich das seil loslasse  müsste ich echt mal wieder machen!


----------



## Norman. (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, werde aber mal meine 'Geschichte' nach meinem Crash von vor 2 Jahren erzählen:
Ich hab mir damals ganz dumm in Bad Wildbad beim Downhill das Sprunggelenk 3fach gebrochen. Nach einem halben Jahr Pause bin ich dann wieder das erste Mal die Downhillstrecke gefahren. Allerdings extrem vorsichtig und unsicher, was zu weiteren Stürzen geführt hat. Mir hat es dann schließlich sehr geholfen, meine Freunde zu haben, hinter denen ich dann immer versucht habe, her zu kommen. Mit der Zeit bin ich so wieder fast auf den alten Stand gekommen, bis dann leider der nächste Bruch in Leogang angesagt war...
Nach 6wöchiger Pause stand ich dann abermals wieder ganz am Anfang, hatte aber wesentlich weniger Angst vor der doch sehr ruppigen Strecke in Bad Wildbad... Heute bin ich wieder ganz der alte, habe mich sogar verbessert und schaffe die Strecke auch an guten in  3 1/2 Minuten. Solche Erfolgserlebnisse motivieren immer zu mehr...

Fazit: Freunde, Motivation und Vertrauen in sich und die anderen ist meiner Meinung nach extrem wichtig, um Ängste zu überwinden. Und man muss sich vieeeel Zeit lassen und ja nichts überstürzen.. Sonst stürzt man wieder


----------



## Tob1as (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch Höhenangst - aber nicht beim biken.
Ich mache die Bewegungen im Sport meist sehr bewusst,
sodass ich dann eigentlich voll beschäftigt bin.

Beim klettern habe ich dann leider doch oft Probleme - deshalb lass ich es meist. Solche Angst zu haben ist echt nicht schön.
Bouldern ftw.

Es gibt für mich oft Situationen wo ich Steilstücke/ Drops mit zittrigen Knien beäuge,
und froh bin endlich auf dem Rad drüber zu fahren - immer besser als zu Fuß!

Der Kontrollverlust ist dann wieder eine andere Sache.
Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit hat man nicht mehr alles unter Kontrolle.
Ich meine damit nicht das man schneller fährt "als man kann",
sondern das irgendwann Traktionsverlust normal ist, und man halt nicht mehr Bremsen kann wenn was schief geht. (halt vor allem im DH)
So ähnlich wie beim der Höhenangst - wenn man sich vor stellt bzw einfach weiß was ist wenn was schief geht.

Diese Grenze ist wohl für jeden unterschiedlich.
Meine Geschwindigkeitsgrenze ist recht niedrig - aber irgendwie recht proportional zum Baumabstand.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Der Kontrollverlust ist dann wieder eine andere Sache.
> Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit hat man nicht mehr alles unter Kontrolle.
> Ich meine damit nicht das man schneller fährt "als man kann",
> sondern das irgendwann Traktionsverlust normal ist, und man halt nicht mehr Bremsen kann wenn was schief geht. (halt vor allem im DH)
> ...


 
Damit sind wir zu zweit, auf bekanten strecken hat mir bis jetzt geholfen die schlüsselstellen erst einmal langsam zu fahren und die geschwindigkeit dann nach und nach zu steigern.
Aber auf unbekannten strecken steh ich dann halt wieder vor meinem problem und lasse erst einmal alle vorbei weil ich sonst ein bremsklotz bin.
Den versuch mich dann an die anderen drann zu hängen hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben, endet meist mit exkursionen im unterholz 


Cheers
George


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Den versuch mich dann an die anderen drann zu hängen hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben, endet meist mit exkursionen im unterholz



auch meine Erfahrung: wenn man merkt, dass man verkrampft ist auf dem Rad, aus welchem konkreten Grund auch immer, sollte man's entweder ganz lassen, oder zumindest ganz langsam machen... tut sonst nur weh. Man kann einfach nicht mehr adäquat reagieren, was beim Biken essenziell ist, und wird von jedem Steinchen willenlos aus der Bahn gekegelt. Das blöde dabei: um den Körper locker zu machen muss man erst mal im Kopf locker werden


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> auch meine Erfahrung: wenn man merkt, dass man verkrampft ist auf dem Rad, aus welchem konkreten Grund auch immer, sollte man's entweder ganz lassen, oder zumindest ganz langsam machen... tut sonst nur weh. Man kann einfach nicht mehr adäquat reagieren, was beim Biken essenziell ist, und wird von jedem Steinchen willenlos aus der Bahn gekegelt. Das blöde dabei: um den Körper locker zu machen muss man erst mal im Kopf locker werden




Ganz genau das ist auch meine Beobachtung.
Mich hat es in der letzten Zeit häufiger mal gekegelt. Ich habe auch die billigen Blue-Linien in Beerfelden mit meinem Körper vermessen.

Mein Hauptproblem sind im Moment komischerweise nicht die Steilstellen, nicht die Stufen oder sonstetwas. Nein .. ich mache bei Kurven dicht! Bei ganz normalen Kurven. Ich habe Angst das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken, wenn der Untergrund zu steinig oder schlammig ist. Was dann mit meinem Körper passiert hat Scylla hier gut beschrieben. Ich blockiere komplett, verkrampfe mich, lass die Bremse möglichst weit zu und das schlimme ist ... ich fahre entweder besch..eiden um die Kurve, bleibe komplett stehen und halt die Hintermänner/-frauen auf oder falle sogar hin.

Seit meinem Wechsel auf ein Fully mit höherer Front und breiterem Lenker ist die Angst ein wenig besser geworden. Das gibt mir im Trail und bei Bergabfahrten viel mehr Sicherheitsgefühl (Ich war vorher mit einem 100mm Race Hardtail unterwegs mit sehr tiefer Front). Dennoch verfalle ich ab und zu noch in diese Panikattacke.

Ich habe aber auch schon einen Plan wie ich da ran gehen mag. Ich werde jetzt einfach mehr Kurven auf solchem Untergrund trainieren. Bei mir hat das trainieren (Desensibilisierung) von Steilabfahrten an einem kleinen sehr steilen Hang sehr gut funktioniert. Meine Technik hat sich verbessert und mein Sicherheitsgefühl ebenfalls.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Nein .. ich mache bei Kurven dicht! Bei ganz normalen Kurven. Ich habe Angst das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken, wenn der Untergrund zu steinig oder schlammig ist. Was dann mit meinem Körper passiert hat Scylla hier gut beschrieben. Ich blockiere komplett, verkrampfe mich, lass die Bremse möglichst weit zu und das schlimme ist ... ich fahre entweder besch..eiden um die Kurve, bleibe komplett stehen und halt die Hintermänner/-frauen auf oder falle sogar hin.
> 
> Seit meinem Wechsel auf ein Fully mit höherer Front und breiterem Lenker ist die Angst ein wenig besser geworden. Das gibt mir im Trail und bei Bergabfahrten viel mehr Sicherheitsgefühl (Ich war vorher mit einem 100mm Race Hardtail unterwegs mit sehr tiefer Front). Dennoch verfalle ich ab und zu noch in diese Panikattacke.
> 
> Ich habe aber auch schon einen Plan wie ich da ran gehen mag. Ich werde jetzt einfach mehr Kurven auf solchem Untergrund trainieren. Bei mir hat das trainieren (Desensibilisierung) von Steilabfahrten an einem kleinen sehr steilen Hang sehr gut funktioniert. Meine Technik hat sich verbessert und mein Sicherheitsgefühl ebenfalls.


 

Genau das was du beschreibst ist mein problem, ich weis wie man ein bike in die kurve drückt nur fehlt einfach das vertrauen in diese technik.
Selbst das üben auf schotter hat bis jetzt nix gebracht um auf dem trail sicherer zu werden.
Obwohl mir gerade auffällt das ich das bike in den meisten fällen dann doch durch die drücktechnik im allerletzten moment durch die kurve bringe. Irgendwie hat dann der kopf gesagt, entweder ins unterholz oder rum mit dem bike.
Ich sehe schon, das wird ein langer steiniger weg.  Never ever give up


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2012)

Mir geht´s genauso, dass ich bei alpinen ausgestzten Wegen Höhenangst habe. Z.B. im Val d´Uina muss ich mich echt überwinden, runterzusehen und in den Dolos bin ich schon mal auf allen 4en auf einen Felsvorsprung gerobbt. Aber ich arbeite dran und kann auch, wenn´s drauf ankommt, mein Angst sehr gut im Zaum halten. 
Machmal ist die Überwindung auch nicht sehr zielführend: An einem ausgesetzen Weg im Vinschgau bin ich vor lauter "bloß nicht abstürzen" so blöd an einem Baumstumpf an der Bergseite hängengeblieben, dass ich dann abgestürzt bin. Glücklicherweise bin ich in einem Baum hängengeblieben. Trotzdem hat mich das Erlebnis eher weiter zurückgeworfen, als wenn ich geschoben hätte. Ich fahr zwar wieder ausgesetzte Wege, aber nicht sonderlich entspannt. Mich macht´s völlig krank einen Weg zu fahren, wo ich weiß, er ist zu schmal, um den Fuß abzusetzen und abzusteigen. Ganz oder garnicht sozusagen. Ich finde es dann mal total entspannend, einfach eine Forstwegrunde zu fahren und es so richtig krachen zu lassen, bei mir löst das die Blockade auf dem Trail.
Das von Scylla kenn ich auch, wenn mein Mann sagt, oh, vorsicht, dann geht gleich garnichts mehr! Mir ist´s dann lieber, vorauszufahren.
Auch das mit dem Langsamfahren kann ich bestätigen: Ne Freundin von mir hat das perfekt drauf, ganz langsam auf den Punkt zu fahren. Am Anfang hatte ich echt Schwierigkeiten, ihr nachzufahren, weil langsam einfach schwierig ist, aber mit der Zeit macht das richtig Spaß! Mir gibt es aber etwas mehr Sicherheit, wenn ich etwas schneller fahren kann, wenn die Trails dann recht ruppig werden.
Ich war mal auf einem Vortrag von Petra Müsig, das klang schon alles sehr interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat mich das Erlebnis eher weiter zurückgeworfen, als wenn ich geschoben hätte. Ich fahr zwar wieder ausgesetzte Wege, aber nicht sonderlich entspannt. Mich macht´s völlig krank einen Weg zu fahren, wo ich weiß, er ist zu schmal, um den Fuß abzusetzen und abzusteigen.



Warum tust Du es dann? Ganz ehrlich, es gibt Sachen, die hat man entweder drauf oder eben nicht. Und manches sollte man auch nicht erzwingen, denn Angst ist in solchen Situationen *nie* ein guter Ratgeber. Ich möchte länger Leben als bis morgen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt akzeptiere ich dann auch einfach, dass ich das nicht kann, weil mir alles andere zu gefährlich ist. Was anderes ist das bei Situationen wo die Angst offensichtlich unbegründet ist, da lohnt es auch daran zu arbeiten.


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juni 2012)

@GeorgeP: Richtig, an der Technik mangelt es nicht. Auf geeignetem Untergrund drücke ich das Bike ja ebenfalls korrekt nach unten und wie du beschreibst "kurz vorm schluss" reiss/drücke ich das Bike dann auch richtig rum.

Ist scheinbar echt verdammt schwer


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte gestern auch wieder mehrere Situationen wo nichts ging wie es sollte:
1. Stelle: Mauer beginnt auf Bodenhöhe und steigt dann qauf ca. 50-60cm an - danach Ende und man könnte droppen. Ich fahre da dann hoch und springe irgendwann seitlich (schächere Seite runter). Erster Versuch alles klar, dann weiter vorgestastet bis relativ weit zum Ende hin - alles kein Problem, aber dann irgendwann sagt alles in mir dass es für heute reicht. Alleine der Gedanke mich dann noch etwas mehr zu steigern oder gar direkt gerade über's Ende zu springen geht gar nicht - schon weil das ja plötzlich eine andere Bewegung wäre als das abspringen zur Seite. 

2. Stelle: Mauer auf der oben alles mit Gras bewachsen ist bis auf einen kleinen Randbereich, der aber zum anfahren für den Drop etwas arg kurz wäre - im Endeffekt würde ich mich bestimmt sogar noch gerade trauen da runter zu springen wenn ich eine lange, gerade und schnelle Anfahrt hätte, aber entweder fahre ich das Stück Betonanfahrt was zu kurz ist, oder über die Wiese die mich wie blöd abbremst - Ende vom Lied ist dann dass ich es direkt ganz sein lasse. 

Im Endeffekt kein sehr toller Tag, aber ich werde wiederkommen und wenigstens an der ansteigenden Mauer weiter üben damit ich da irgendwann mal über das Ende hinausspringen kann. *gefrustete Grüße an alle*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Warum tust Du es dann? Ganz ehrlich, es gibt Sachen, die hat man entweder drauf oder eben nicht. Und manches sollte man auch nicht erzwingen, denn Angst ist in solchen Situationen *nie* ein guter Ratgeber. Ich möchte länger Leben als bis morgen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt akzeptiere ich dann auch einfach, dass ich das nicht kann, weil mir alles andere zu gefährlich ist. Was anderes ist das bei Situationen wo die Angst offensichtlich unbegründet ist, da lohnt es auch daran zu arbeiten.



Die Angst ist im Prinzip unbegründet bei einem S0-1 Trail und weil ich das schon x-mal gemacht hab. Zudem kann man in einer Gruppe nicht einfach irgendwo aprupt stehenbleiben, damit gefährdet man nämlich seine Mitfahrer. Das musste ein Bekannter von mir nämlich auch leidvoll erfahren, den ein Mitfahrer auf diese Art und Weise vom Trail gekickt hat. Da ging der Absturz nicht ganz so glimpflich ab.
Wenn ich etwas nicht kann, im Sinne von dass mir die technischen Fähigkeiten fehlen, lasse ich es auch bleiben. Die erste und einzige ernsthafte Verletzung hab ich mir im Bikepark geholt, wo weder irgendeine technische Schwierigkeit noch Absturzgefahr bestand. 

Ich glaube, in vielen Fällen darf man auch einfach die mangelnde Konzentrationisfähigkeit vergessen, gerade, wenn man schonwas längere Zeit übt oder schon einen langen Aufstieg in den Alpen hinter sich hat. Da mag dann einfach der Körper nicht mehr und der Kopf macht zu. Manchmal führt das dann auch schon bei vermeintlich einfachen Sachen zu relativ schweren Stürzen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Juni 2012)

S0 hin oder her, wenn ein trail so schmal und dazu sehr ausgesetzt ist und man bekommt nerven, sprich angst, dann ist diese angst sehr begründet. So was fährt man oder eben nicht und meiner Meinung nach sollte man wegbleiben, weil es lebensgefährlich ist, wenn man da nicht zu 100% sicher ist.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Warum tust Du es dann? Ganz ehrlich, es gibt Sachen, die hat man entweder drauf oder eben nicht. Und manches sollte man auch nicht erzwingen, denn Angst ist in solchen Situationen *nie* ein guter Ratgeber. Ich möchte länger Leben als bis morgen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt akzeptiere ich dann auch einfach, dass ich das nicht kann, weil mir alles andere zu gefährlich ist. Was anderes ist das bei Situationen wo die Angst offensichtlich unbegründet ist, da lohnt es auch daran zu arbeiten.



das ist so ein kontroverser Punkt: ab wo ist die Grenze zwischen unbegründeter und begründeter Angst?
Ich denke, jede Angst hat irgendwie einen Grund. Ob wir sie nun als unbegründet wahrnehmen, liegt eher in unserer verstandesmäßigen Einschätzung, bzw. ob diese mit dem Bauchgefühl korreliert. Das muss aber trotzdem nicht alle Szenarien beinhalten und wirklich objektiv sein. Viele Ängste liegen darin begründet, dass man sich nicht zutraut, eine Situation zu meistern. Ist man sich dessen bewusst, nehmen wir das eher als "begründete" Angst wahr. Ist man sich aber sicher (objektiv und subjektiv), es eigentlich zu können, hat aber trotzdem Angst, sagen wir eher "unbegründete" Angst dazu, obwohl z.B. Höhenangst doch eigentlich auch ein natürlicher Schutzreflex ist, weil Höhe eben immer irgendwas mit Gefahr zu tun hat, schließlich könnte man ja runterfallen . Wann man Angst bekommt, hat denke ich viel mit Gewöhnung zu tun, aber auch mit schlechten Erlebnissen. So ist ein "Bergkind", der noch nie irgendwo runtergefallen ist, an manchen Stellen vielleicht noch tiefenentspannt, wo ich als Flachlandindianer schon längst am austicken bin. Trotzdem kann so eine Stelle schon objektiv sehr gefährlich sein, wenn man sich eben ein "worstcase" Szenario einfallen lässt. Wessen Empfinden ist nun also begründet und wessen Empfinden ist unbegründet? Hat der Bergerfahrene nun "unbegründet" keine Angst, obwohl ja immer was passieren kann, hat er "begründet" keine Angst, weil er ja schon tausendmal in solchen Situationen war und es bisher immer gut gegangen ist, oder habe ich "unbegründet" Angst weil ich vielleicht mit Mauer daneben so einen Trail locker und ohne Fehler meistern würde? Darauf gibt es glaub ich keine wirkliche Antwort. Wenn man alle begründeten Gefahren ausschließen wollte, dann dürfte man auch zu Hause nicht auf die Leiter steigen um die Glühbirne zu wechseln, weil ja schließlich nicht selten schwere Unfälle im Haushalt passieren. Wir haben uns nun mal eine Risikosportart ausgesucht...

Ich finde, "dann lass es doch" oder "akzeptieren, dass man es nicht kann" ist nicht immer eine Lösung! Wenn es einem irgendwie trotzdem Spaß macht, oder irgendeinen sonstigen Reiz darin sieht, sich der Gefahr bzw. dem Unwohlsein dabei auszusetzen, soll man es ruhig tun. In meinem Fall ist das so, und ich denke die Pfadfinderin sieht das wahrscheinlich ähnlich, sonst würde sie es ja nicht tun. Wir sind schließlich alle erwachsene Leute ... Wenn jemand nun trotz Angst unbedingt einen ausgesetzten Pfad meistern will, gut so  Meine Definition von Spaß ist dabei nicht auf die einzelne Stress-Situation begründet (da hab ich ja Angst, das ist wohl das Gegenteil von Spaß), sondern eher auf die Gesamtheit, oder auf einen Tag im Nachhinein betrachtet, und da macht es auch einfach mal Spaß, einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht zu haben! Oder wenn man das nächste Mal auf einem Berg steht und merkt, dass die letzten paar Angst-Zustände geholfen haben, weil es einem schon wieder weniger ausmacht (Stichwort Gewöhnung)... das macht auch Spaß!
Einzig sollte man sich imho dabei nicht überfordern, also in Situationen bringen, wo man echte Panik bekommt und dadurch Dummheiten begeht. Langsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen, oder so.... kleine Schritte führen auch irgendwann zum Erfolg! Man muss nichts akzeptieren, was man nicht kann, vor allem nicht, wenn man es selbst als "unbegründet" wahrnimmt!
Nur wenn es akut überhaupt keinen Spaß macht oder man nur einen äußeren Zwang darin sieht, dann sollte man es in der Tat lieber lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Zudem kann man in einer Gruppe nicht einfach irgendwo aprupt stehenbleiben, damit gefährdet man nämlich seine Mitfahrer. Das musste ein Bekannter von mir nämlich auch leidvoll erfahren, den ein Mitfahrer auf diese Art und Weise vom Trail gekickt hat. Da ging der Absturz nicht ganz so glimpflich ab.


 
ähem. auf der straße von mir aus. am renner natürlich.
aber rauscht ihr etwa im rudel vollgas ohne abstand schmale trails runter?

im absturzgelände, gar im alpinen?

auf trails fährt man nicht nur aus sicherheitsgründen auf sicht, auch aus gründen der fairness ggü anderen trailnutzern wie wanderern.

wieder zum thema:

manchmal ists sicher so, dass man seine unbegründeten ängste wirklich nicht mehr los wird.
dann muss man damit leben, sich abfinden. dh, nicht unbedingt eine andere sportart suchen, sondern einfach hinnehmen, dass man eben kopfmäßig nicht alles stellen meistern kann.
das ist ja an sich weder eine schande, noch was schlechtes. je nach grad ggf sogar ein eingebauter selbstschutz.
sprich, die routen entsprechend wählen, oder, ja mei, halt einmal absteigen.
schließlich soll ja auch beim biken immer das gesamterlebnis zählen.
vielleicht wird man dann lockerer, und, siehe da, es geht besser und mehr, weil der druck wegfällt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Juni 2012)

@ scylla

mich hat dieser Satz:



> Mich macht´s völlig krank einen Weg zu fahren, wo ich weiß, er ist zu schmal, um den Fuß abzusetzen und abzusteigen.



zu meiner Aussage bewegt. 

Wenn man keinen Fuss absetzen kann und es auf einer Seite vielleicht noch weit... ganz weit runter geht. Alpin eben. Frag ich mich, ob man sich das wirklich geben muss, wenn man Angst hat.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2012)

ich sehe "mich macht's völlig krank" nur als eine Umschreibung von (Höhen)Angst. Und darum geht's ja hier. Natürlich macht einen die Angst in der akuten Situation "völlig krank"... aber es deswegen einfach pauschal bleiben lassen?
Nein! Wir wollen uns doch unseren Ängsten stellen und sie dadurch los werden (natürlich immer mit dem Einwand zur Paniksituation, den ich weiter oben geschrieben habe ). 
Im Zweifelsfall natürlich schieben, wenn es zu "krank" macht um sicher fahren zu können, auch das bringt schon was! Nie nimmer nicht auf Biegen und Brechen was versuchen und dabei vor Angst erstarrt auf dem Rad sitzen, das tut weh, wie schon öfter hier erläutert. Aber versuchen trotzdem allemal, und wenn's halt im Zweifelsfall erst mal laufend ist. Fahrend kommt dann irgendwann auch.

PS: Klar gibt es Situationen, die sowohl objektiv als auch subjektiv nicht mehr vertretbar sind, auch ohne Höhenangst. Davon rede ich aber hier nicht, wenn ich "versuchen" meine. Diese Situationen muss halt jeder in der konkreten Situation für sich selbst rauspicken, da ist wieder mal die Einschätzung unterschiedlich. Wenn ein kleiner Fehler unweigerlich tödlich enden würde, hört der Spaß mit Sicherheit ganz auf. Es gibt zwar immer noch Leute, die das dann noch tun, aber das sind wenige. Ich habe in so einem Fall überhaupt keine Hemmungen mein Rad zu schieben, oder wenn ich Panik bekomme, mir von einem Mitfahrer helfen zu lassen. Solche Sachen sind auch nichts, wo ich jemals in Betracht ziehen würde, das zu "üben", weil ich da meine Angst als absolut begründet und sogar lebensnotwendig empfinde, als innerer Aufruf zu extremer Vorsicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ähem. auf der straße von mir aus. am renner natürlich.
> aber rauscht ihr etwa im rudel vollgas ohne abstand schmale trails runter?
> 
> im absturzgelände, gar im alpinen?



Man kann natürlich alles mißverstehen, wenn man will. 
Schon mal ne geführte Tour mitgemacht? Weißt du da immer, was deinen Vorderleuten oder Nachfahrern einfällt?

Noch ein Beispiel für ne unbegründete Angst: Ich kann z.B. ewig auf einer Straßenmarkierung fahren, ohne einen Schlenker zu machen. Aber ich trau mich kaum, auf einem Brett zu fahren, wenn es nur 10cm über dem Boden ist. Das ist ja nun nicht wirklich gefährlich, oder? Irgendwelche Holzteile, auch wenn sie 1m breit sind, erfordern Überwindung, dazu müssen die garnicht 5m über dem Boden sein. Mein Trost ist dann immer, dass es vielen so geht. Mit einem Trail am Hang entlang ist das ähnlich.


----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich alles mißverstehen, wenn man will.


 
bin so frei. 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Schon mal ne geführte Tour mitgemacht? Weißt du da immer, was deinen Vorderleuten oder Nachfahrern einfällt?


 
ja.
ich bin aber in solchen fällen bergab immer schlusslicht.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2012)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> bin so frei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da muss ich dir zustimmen, auch wenn es OT ist. 
wenn mich einer von hinten "bedrängt" indem er zu dicht auffährt, kriegt er entweder was zu hören, oder ich lass ihn halt einfach vorbei und fahre als letztes (je nachdem mit welchem bein ich aufgestanden bin ). sowas ist nicht nur für den hintermann gefährlich, sondern auch für mich selbst. schließlich kann der mich mit runterkegeln, wenn er auffährt und es dumm kommt! das hat nichts mit höhenangst zu tun. situationen, in denen man unerwartet bremsen muss, können jederzeit und überall vorkommen, selbst auf der straße beim rennradeln. nicht umsonst gibt es auch im straßenverkehr eine regelung zum mindestabstand (die auch nie eingehalten wird ). da kann der hintermann noch so fit und wach sein, eine gewisse reaktionszeit gibt es immer! beim biken umso wichtiger, weil da dann untergrundabhängig auch noch ein nicht unerheblicher bremsweg dazu kommt!

in dem von pfadfinderin geschilderten fall hätte ich als vordermann kein schlechtes gewissen, sondern würde eher sagen: "selbst schuld"! so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat nicht der vordermann den verunglückten vom trail "gekegelt", indem er stehen blieb, sondern der hintermann hat sich selbst runtergekickt, indem er zu wenig abstand gelassen hat, und daher nicht mehr bremsen konnte. der abstand muss immer (!) so groß sein, dass man das kann, egal wie abrupt der vordermann auch bremst!
ich bin da leider beim rennradfahren auch kein heiliger (man will ja windschatten haben), aber wenn mal deswegen was passiert gebe ich nur mir selbst die schuld, weil es aus bewusstem inkorrektem verhalten resultiert.


----------



## cycophilipp (27. Juni 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir geht es eher darum, dass ICH das will, weils eben Spaß macht, wenn man es kann. Und ich glaube den meisten anderen hier auch. Den Druck macht man sich selbst.



Cooler Thread - mir persönlich hat es bisher immer am meisten gebracht, hinter jemandem her zu fahren bzw. mich motivieren zu lassen. Letztens in Lenggries beim großen Sprung (ca. 5-6m weit über ein Gap - Doubles sind für mich die schlimmsten Sprünge) in der DH-Line ist mir einer der Pächter des Bikeparks einmal vorausgefahren. Danach wollte ich nicht mehr aufhören, da drüber zu springen und jedes mal wars geiler!!! Aber das wollte ICH so - ich hab auch teilweise extreme Höhenangst bzw. Angst davor, abzustürzen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juni 2012)

Â und ich dachte schon, ich wÃ¤re der einzige Angsthase auf dem Bike!
 Ich habe erst sehr spÃ¤t mit dem richtigen Biken angefangen, genauer gesagt, habe ich voriges Jahr um diese Zeit meinen ersten Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht. Entsprechend viele HÃ¶hen und Tiefen habe ich im vergangenen Jahr erlebt.




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel fÃ¼r ne unbegrÃ¼ndete Angst: Ich kann z.B. ewig auf einer StraÃenmarkierung fahren, ohne einen Schlenker zu machen. Aber ich trau mich kaum, auf einem Brett zu fahren, wenn es nur 10cm Ã¼ber dem Boden ist. Das ist ja nun nicht wirklich gefÃ¤hrlich, oder?


Und damit haben wir den Knackpunkt.


 Angst in dem hier gebrauchen Sinn ist eine Stressreaktion. Wer in starkem Stress ist, kann eine bestimmte Situation nicht mehr meistern. In diesem Sinne ist die Angst begrÃ¼ndet, auch wenn andere kein Problem sehen. Es geht eigentlich also eher darum, erfolgreiche Lernsituationen zu gestalten, indem man den Stress reduziert.


 Zum erfolgreichen Lernen braucht es Stress, um die Sinne und Reaktionen zu schÃ¤rfen. Zuviel Stress verhindert aber das Lernen. Zu viel Stress lÃ¤sst Erlerntes vergessen, man hat im Moment keinen Zugriff auf sonst vertraute Fertigkeiten und Koordinationen. Zuviel Stress vermindert das LernvermÃ¶gen auf lÃ¤ngere Zeit. Und ein heftiger Sturz hemmt lÃ¤ngere Zeit die Motivation.
 Und daraus kann man sich jetzt ein paar Vorgehensweise zur Stressverminderung schnitzen.  


 Wenn diese Situationen nur kurz dauern, kann man leichter Erfolge mitnehmen. Dauern sie lÃ¤nger, besteht immer die Gefahr der Verkrampfung, die jegliches Flooding, das im Prinzip mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re, verhindert.  


 Mir selbst haben ein paar ganz einfache Vorgehensweisen geholfen.
 Ich atme bewusst ruhig und tief, bevor ich ein Fahrproblem angehe (â Petra MÃ¼ssig).
 Ich konzentriere mich auf die Haltung auf dem Rad. (attac position â Brian Lopes).
 Ich konzentriere mich allein auf das, was ich tun will, BlickfÃ¼hrung (Scheuklappen, Tunnelblick), Lockerheit.
 Ich unterdrÃ¼cke alle Gedanken an das, was ich vermeiden will.
 Dann versuche ich beim Fahren weiter bewusst zu atmen.
 Habe ich die Stelle geschafft, feiere ich mich ausgiebig selber. Diesen lernfÃ¶rdernden DopaminstoÃ will ich wenigstens genieÃen!


 Wenn ich merke, dass ich das Programm nicht durchhalten kann, weil die Aufmerksamkeit in Richtung Gefahr wandert, lasse ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt bleiben.
 Ob ich eine bestimmte Stelle angehe, hÃ¤ngt auch davon ab, wie ich mich an diesem Tag fÃ¼hle. Wenn ich merke, dass ich eine gute Koordination habe, einfache Sachen, ohne zu denken gut laufen, dann gehe ich es an. Ist schon der Track-Stand nicht gut, dann kann ich es auch lassen. Dann schiebe ich auch Sachen, die ich schon mehrfach gefahren bin. Ich will aus o.a. GrÃ¼nden Negativerlebnisse ausdÃ¼nnen.


 Es gibt Stellen, von denen ich dachte, dass sie fÃ¼r mich unfahrbar blieben. Ich habe mich immer wieder mit dem Bike aufgebaut, runter geschaut und mir vorgestellt, dass und wie ich da jetzt fahre. Abends im Bett habe ich das dann rekapituliert. Auch das sensibilisiert das Nervensystem in Bezug auf geforderte Koordinationen.
 Irgendwann begann sich der Anblick fÃ¼r mich zu Ã¤ndern. Das geschah immer dann, wenn ich woanders eine etwas leichtere Ã¤hnliche Stelle geschafft hatte. Die schwere sah dann flacher aus, fahrbarer. Oft habe ich auch das Bike hinunter geschoben und geschaut, wie es dabei auf dem Trail steht und Ã¼ber Hindernisse hoppelt. Und [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK7boEjxlUU&feature=related"]Lustiger Mountainbike Sturz      - YouTube[/nomedia] hat mir gezeigt, dass ein Bike allein schon vieles richtig macht. Das war der rationale Input. Diese Art der GewÃ¶hnung hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> in dem von pfadfinderin geschilderten fall hätte ich als vordermann kein schlechtes gewissen, sondern würde eher sagen: "selbst schuld"! so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat nicht der vordermann den verunglückten vom trail "gekegelt", indem er stehen blieb, sondern der hintermann hat sich selbst runtergekickt, indem er zu wenig abstand gelassen hat, und daher nicht mehr bremsen konnte.



In dem von mir geschilderten Fall blieb der Vordermann genau hinter der Kurve stehen. Klar muss man Abstand halten, aber es können auch nicht alle als letzte fahren. Grau ist alle Theorie...  Es gibt einfach Leute, die ein super Gespür dafür haben, an der dümmsten Stelle stehenzubleiben, auch ohne Not. So, aber jetzt Schluß mit OT.


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juni 2012)

Interessantes Thema und auch ich kann mich einreihen...

ich habe Mitte 2010 angefangen mit MTB fahren und dann gleich mit Freeriden...leichte Höhenangst hatte ich (die habe ich allerdings ganz gut durch unzählige Gondelfahrten in den Griff bekommen).
Zudem kam ich vom Rennrad, welches sich nun wirklich nicht mit einem ausgewachsenen DH oder Enduro vergleichen lässt.
Ergo habe ich lange das Problem von steifen Armen gehabt, mich vieles nicht getraut und bin oft abgestiegen...

mittlerweile versuche ich dieses "Ängste" vor neuen Strecken und unbekannten Dingen abzubauen.
Mir hilft mein Freund extrem, auf neuen Strecken fährt er vor, gibt mir Tipps, sagt mir was kommt, zeigt mir welche Linie gut wäre, testet Sprünge für mich aus...da wir zur gleichen Zeit angefangen haben (er ist aber als Kind schon mit dem MTB durch den Wald gehuscht) konnten wir viel voneinander lernen...

Angst habe ich noch immer sehr bei unbekannten Strecken und vor Sprüngen die einen "rauskicken". Der Grund dafür mag wohl mein Schlüsselbeinbruch Anfang 2011 sein, als ich über eine etwas "kickende" Welle geflogen bin...
Daraufhin habe ich dieses Jahr bei einem 4X Lehrgang teilgenommen und alle Teilnehmer haben mir extrem geholfen meine Angst abzubauen...sicherlich bin ich immer nnoch zögerlich und Bremse einmal mehr...doch langsam taste ich mich ran.
Dies hat so gut geklappt, dass ich in Winterberg einfach mal das 4X Rennen zu den Dirtmasters mitgefahren bin und dort einige Sprünge gesprungen, was ich vorher nie von mir erwartet hätte

Gegen meine Angst vor unbekannten Strecken bin ich letztes WE ein Enduro Rennen mitgefahren. Die Strecken war eigentlich für einen DH Fahrer easy...doch die Anstrengung, vorangegangene Stürze und meine Angst machten es mir unmöglich manches zu fahren...
an manchen Stellen musste ich absteigen und bin gelaufen/gerannt mit Bike in der Hand...
alles in allem habe ich mich danach geägert und war doch stolz auf mich durchgehalten zu haben...

Mir persönlich hilft es somit von Freunden, von Profis (bei Fahrtechnikseminaren) und durch endloses wiederholen der Strecke im Kopf mit meiner Angst klar zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Juni 2012)

Etwas was mir gestern Abend wieder klar wurde - nachdem ich mich jetzt 'ne ganze Zeit lang immer nur noch auf meine Probleme konzentriert habe merkte ich die letzten Tage wie meine Lust zu biken langsam zurück ging - gestern habe ich dann einfach nur 'ne lockere Runde ohne großen Anspruch mit 'm AM gedreht - das war mal wieder richtig entspannend.
Also bloß nicht immer nur versuchen sich zu steigern und dabei die Lust am Spot verlieren.

Da ich trotzdem bald wieder versuchen will mich ein paar kleine Schritte zu verbessern habe ich mir gerade den Abschnitt "Wie Angstgefühle überwinden und mit der Angst umgehen?" von der Seite http://www.psychotipps.com/Aengste.html ausgedruckt und ins Portemonnaie gepackt damit ich den Text dabei habe und wenn ich das nächste Mal vor einer Aufgabe stehe denke ich hoffentlich daran den Text herauszunehmen um dann ruhiger an die Aufgabe gehen zu können und an das zu denken was ich gelernt bzw. mir vorgenommen habe (ruhig atmen, Muskeln entspannen etc.).


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2012)

Servus, das Thema um das es geht ist sehr interessant und der Thread an sich hilft schon besser mit dem Thema klar zu kommen. Allein darüber öffentlich mit eher unbekannten Menschen darüber zu sprechen ist respektvoll, kann auch nicht jeder.
Ein Thema mit Tiefensinn!

Was ich bis jetzt schon gelesen habe, hoch interessant.

Ich bin schon in einem Alter in dem ich anders denke als vor 30 Jahren oder besser gesagt einfach mehr über was nach denke als vor 30 Jahren.
2 Jahre bin ich auf den heimischen Trails mit meiner Clique super klar gekommen, da es weiter geht sind auch wir beim DH angekommen. Nach dem ich jetzt 2x sehr kurz hintereinander richtig eingeschlagen bin mit mehreren Brüchen, Metal im Körper etz. (bin noch am genesen) hab ich jetzt was anderes was mich beschäftigt, worüber hier noch nicht so gesprochen wurde, ich aber denke es gehört hier auch rein.

Die Angst vor Drops oder Steilabfahrten hab ich auch, dies ist aber nicht so mein Problem, mich beschäftigt was anderes, ich zweifele an mir, bin ich wirklich schon zu alt für DH, ist DH was völlig anderes als Enduro und davür bin ich zu blöd, solche Gedanken gingen mir lange durch den Kopf, wollte nach dem 2.Einschlag den Bock schon verkaufen und mich damit abfinden.
Habs aber doch nicht gemacht, bin seit 10 Wochen nicht mehr aufm Bock gehockt außer Spinning, wegen Metaleinlage und noch Bewegungseinschränkung. Ich brenne aber darauf wieder auf den Bock zu kommen wobei ich mit Enduro erst mal glücklich wäre.

Ganz viele Menschen in meinem Umfeld die mit MTB nichts am Hut haben schütteln nur den Kopf, aufgrund meines Alters gibt es auch Momente wo ich denen Recht gebe. Freunde aus meiner Clique sehn das ganz anders. Klar die wissen ja worum es geht und was ein Antreibt immer wieder drauf zu steigen.

Wenn ich wieder fahren kann, verspüre ich jetzt eigentlich null Angst mich aufn Bock zu setzen, wie es ist wenn es so weit ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Womit ich mich gerade gar nicht abfinden könnte ist die Grundsätzliche Frage die mir schon so oft von Menchen die mir am Herzen liegen gestellt wurde, die aber meine Motivation nicht verstehen.
Ich kann nicht einfach mit was aufhören auf das ich jeden Tag drauf brenne. 
Vorm Rad fahren hab ich 25 Jahre Motorrad gefahren, das aufzugeben hatte ein anderen Hintergrund mit dem ich besser klar gekommen bin, zwar sehr unrühmlich aber so bin halt auch zum Rad gekommen als Zwangsfußgänger...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. Juli 2012)

@Climax_66:

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt Du bist, aber ich kann Deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen - ich werde dieses Jahr 34 und habe erst dieses Jahr mit Freeride begonnen. Da ist der Gedanke ganz schnell da dass man dafür zu alt ist - jeder 15-jährige zieht mich sowas von ab dass mir schindelig wird. 
Aber ganz ehrlich - es geht noch nicht darum anderen zu beweisen dass man mithalten kann, sondern nur darum für sich selber Spaß an dem Sport zu haben. Mit anderen Worten - solange es Dir Spaß macht Dich mit dem Bike (wie auch immer) zu bewegen machst Du alles richtig - ob andere das verstehen oder nicht ist da doch mal total egal. 

Oder hatte ich die Frage falsch verstanden?
Aber Respekt dass Du nach zwei so heftigen Einschlägen (scheinabr) ohne größere Sorgen wieder auf's Bike willst - nach meinem bislang heftigsten Sturz (schon was her und hatte auch nur diverse Schürfwunden) war ich übelst ängstlich unterwegs.


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> @Climax_66:
> 
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich - es geht noch nicht darum anderen zu beweisen dass man mithalten kann, sondern nur darum für sich selber Spaß an dem Sport zu haben. Mit anderen Worten - solange es Dir Spaß macht Dich mit dem Bike (wie auch immer) zu bewegen machst Du alles richtig - ob andere das verstehen oder nicht ist da doch mal total egal.


 
 Ich bin noch 12 Jahre älter, beweisen muss ich nichts darum gehts nicht, bei uns gilt auch das Motto: Gewonnen hat der der den meisten Spaß hatte!

Die Frage die ich mir nach dem 2.heftigen Einschlag stellte, hab ich mir schon beantwortet. 
Grundsätzlich auf DH komplett zu verzichten werde ich nicht, es macht zu viel Spaß, was reisen will ich nicht ich will nur Abends aus eigener Kraft nach Hause kommen und Montags auf die Arbeit.


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Juli 2012)

Du könntest vielleicht auch einfach etwas Tempo rausnehmen und die ganz dicken Drops und Sprünge auslassen. Ich weiß ja nicht bei welchen Aktionen du dich so derbe abgelegt hast...

Ich hab natürlich leicht reden  Hab mit meinen zarten 30 Jahren dieses Jahr mit DH angefangen, wobei ich das was ich mache noch nicht DH nennen möchte  Hab heute auf dem Downhill in Winterberg gemerkt das es noch einige Stellen gibt die noch nichts für mich sind. Hab dann einfach langsam gemacht und bin auch abgestiegen um zu schieben. Macht mir nichts aus. Ich bin einfach noch nicht soweit. Vielleicht werde ich auch nie soweit sein, aber solange ich Spass habe und auch Abends mit heilen Knochen (so wie heute) nach Hause komme, ist alles gut


----------



## DerJoe (6. Juli 2012)

Wovon die meisten hier schreiben, sind durchaus gesunde Ängste. Wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat, sollte man zum Beispiel einmal an einer 'Angststelle* anhalten, alle anderen steigen ab, stelle die Räder zur Seite und sichern nach links und rechts. Dann soll die ängstliche Person diese Stelle einmal fahren. Sollte es zu einem Sturz kommen, können die anderen diese Person gleich auffangen. Die Person wohlgemerkt. Das Bike ist dabei erstmal egal. Wenn die Person merkt, dass ihr nichts passieren kann, wird sie evtl. nochmal probieren wollen, die Stelle zufahren. Erfahrene Fahrer können es dieser Person auch einmal vormachen, ihr zeigen, wie man die beste Linie findet, das man dem Rad und der Federung durchaus vertrauen kann. Wichtig ist dabei eine absolut zuverlässige Gruppe, zu der die ängstliche Person Vertrauen hat. 
Und Absteigen und Schieben ist keine Sünde. Mache ich auch. Weil ich nächstes Wochenende auch noch biken und nicht unbedingt im Krankenhaus liegen möchte.

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn man jetzt Panik bekommt. Panik ist das Gefühl der absoluten Lebensbedrohung. Da hilft kein Zureden oder Hilfestellung irgendwelcher Freunde. Da muss ein Therapeut ran. Unter Umständen auch mit medikamentöser Unterstützung. Ich zum Beispiel habe eine richtige Phobie, die jetzt nichts mit dem Biken zu tun hat. Würde jemand versuchen, mich mit der Situation zu konfrontieren, bei der ich Panik bekomme... Ohje. Ich denke, diese Person begibt sich dann in Lebensgefahr. Ich würde mich, aus einem fehlgesteuerten Selbsterhaltungtrieb heraus, in Notwehr quasi, massiv gegen diese Person wenden.  Aber keine Angst. Ich nehme beispielsweise Medikamente* dagegen. Diese nehmen mir so sehr die Angst, im allgemeinen,  dass ich seitdem auch Stellen fahre, die für mich früher als unfahrbar galten. Das ist alles eine Kopfsache und hat mit den diversen Botenstoffen in unserem Gehirn zu tun. Werden die falschen Botenstoffe zur falschen Zeit vermehrt ausgeschüttet, kommt es zu einer Angst oder Panikreaktion. Das ist eine Erkrankung wie z.B. Diabetes. Dem Körper muss von aussen nachgeholfen werden.

Aber wie ich oben schon sagte. Bei den meisten von euch ist das eine ganz normale und gesunde Angst. Mit Hilfe eurer Freunde könnt ihr vormals unfahrbare Stellen vielleicht irgendwann fahren.
Und nie vergessen: Schieben ist keine Sünde. Wenn jemand in der Gruppe was anderes sagt, passt der entweder nicht zur Gruppe oder die Gruppe nicht zu euch. Um eine solche Gruppe ist es dann auch nicht schade drum. Sucht euch eine bessere. 

*Die Medikamente sind rezeptpflichtig und haben teilweise ganz extreme Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## .floe. (6. Juli 2012)

Gesunde Angst mit einem bitteren Beigeschmack von Höhenangst liegt auch in meinem Fall vor. Wobei mir die Höhe nichts ausmacht, wenn ich mich sicher fühle. Vom Empire State runterkucken - kein Thema. Im Schwimmbad aufm 3er stehen - mulmiges Gefühl in der Magengegend.

Beim Biken erwischt es mich meistens, wenn ich vor nem Drop oder nem Steilstück stehe - in Fahrtrichtung wohlgemerkt! Schaue ich mir die Sache von unten oder der Seite an, dann sag ich mir jedesmal: "Das kannst du! Das ist doch kein Problem!"
Jedoch lass ich es in 60-70% der Fälle einfach sein. Wenn ich nen guten Tag erwische, von aussen keinen Druck verspüre und ich in mir genug Vertrauen in mein Können aufbauen kann, dann klappts fast immer. Das verlangt in dem Moment aber nach Ruhe und Zeit, die muss man sich dann nehmen. Im Bikepark klappt das selten, wenn ein bisschen was los ist. 
Ganz wichtig: die eigenen Fahrkünste richtig einschätzen lernen! Denn nur dann ist man in der Lage, der Angst rational zu begegnen und sie zu besiegen!


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

.floe. schrieb:


> Im Bikepark klappt das selten, wenn ein bisschen was los ist.



Stichwort Bikepark ist gut!
Wenn ich nur ein wenig ängstlich bin, oder mir etwas nicht zutraue, also kein "Phobie/Panik/Höhenangst" habe, dann hilft mir Bikepark oft sehr, mich neue Sachen zu trauen. 
Im Gegensatz zu natürlichen Strecken ist im Park ja meistens alles ziemlich idiotensicher geshaped, und im Weg stehende Bäume sind hübsch weich mit Matten umwickelt. Außerdem hat man zig Leute, die es einem "vormachen", wenn man sich mal kurz neben die Strecke stellt und zuschaut. Da hilft es manchmal auch einfach zu sich selbst zu sagen "da fahren am Tag 100 Leute runter, die gleich oder schlechter fahren als ich, und die überleben das auch"... und dann einfach machen 
Wenn man's sich dann im Park getraut hat und gemerkt hat, dass man es kann, dann traut man es sich meistens auch auf den Trails in freier Wildbahn. Das Kopfproblem ist beseitigt. 

Roadgaps o.ä. werde ich aber auch in Bikeparks wohl nie springen, das ist mir, idiotensicher hin oder her, einfach doch zu riskant.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Juli 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Du könntest vielleicht auch einfach etwas Tempo rausnehmen und die ganz dicken Drops und Sprünge auslassen. Ich weiß ja nicht bei welchen Aktionen du dich so derbe abgelegt hast...
> 
> Ich hab natürlich leicht reden  Hab mit meinen zarten 30 Jahren dieses Jahr mit DH angefangen, wobei ich das was ich mache noch nicht DH nennen möchte  Hab heute auf dem Downhill in Winterberg gemerkt das es noch einige Stellen gibt die noch nichts für mich sind. Hab dann einfach langsam gemacht und bin auch abgestiegen um zu schieben. Macht mir nichts aus. Ich bin einfach noch nicht soweit. Vielleicht werde ich auch nie soweit sein, aber solange ich Spass habe und auch Abends mit heilen Knochen (so wie heute) nach Hause komme, ist alles gut



Gute Gesunde Einstellung, bin auch der DH Anfänger darum hat mich die die Frage weitermachen Ja oder Nein auch so beschäftigt. Wenns schon mal ne zeitlang gelaufen wäre, wüsste ich ja das es geht. Aber die Tage an denen ich im Park war und es gut gelaufen ist, kann ich noch an einer Hand abzählen. 
Das mit dem vorsichtig und langsam ist alles OK hab ich auch gemacht, aber das ist keine Garantie das nichts passiert, es passierte an eher banalen Stellen die ich vorher schon gefahren bin, blöder Zufall oder eventuell nicht 100% konzentriert.
Was ich nicht konnte ist mich in der Sekunde der Entscheidung vom Bike zu trennen, hätte ich mich getrennt wäre ich wohl mit blauen Flecken davon gekommen.  
Wenn ich wieder Fit bin wollte ich mal ein Technik Kurs machen, hatte ich schon mal für All-Mountain/Enduro gemacht hat auch Laune gemacht aber richtig was gebracht hat es eigendlich nicht. theoretische Fahrtechnik was man wann tun soll weis ich eigentlich aber mit der Umsetzung aufm Bock, läuft das doch sehr intuitiv reflexartig ab. Ich sollte eventuell gewisse Stellen mehrmals hinter einander fahren um beim 4.-5.mal sich selbst zu beobachten was man tut.  

Beim fahren hab ich eigentlich nur gesunde Ängste, ungerechtfertigte Ängste kenne ich aber auch, vor hohen langen Brücken am Anfang auch vor Lifts, das mit den Lifts wurde aber nach einer Woche Portes Soleil richtig gut geworden, aber Brücken mit Rost wo man durch schauen kann gehn nur mit starker Überwindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allrider (6. Juli 2012)

Ich finde ja Videos in denen Fahrtechnik erklärt wird super oder einfach schöne Bikevideos mit Zeitlupenaufnahmen, gut das sind alles Superprofis die dort fahren, aber ich finde man kann die Bewegungsabläufe gut studieren und so evtl., etwas die Ängste abbauen.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Stichwort Bikepark ist gut!
> Im Gegensatz zu natürlichen Strecken ist im Park ja meistens alles ziemlich idiotensicher geshaped, und im Weg stehende Bäume sind hübsch weich mit Matten umwickelt.
> 
> Wenn man's sich dann im Park getraut hat und gemerkt hat, dass man es kann, dann traut man es sich meistens auch auf den Trails in freier Wildbahn. Das Kopfproblem ist beseitigt.
> ...



In Whistler vielleicht.......
Sorry da muss ich Wiedersprechen meine Eisenplatte hab ich mehreren abgeschnitten Baumstümpfen in der Landungszone zu verdanken.
Da fühl ich mich aufm Home Track sicherer weil ich den besser kenn.
Deutsche Parks haben zum Teil sehr haarige und gefährliche Sachen bei denen auch Leute die es richtig können den Kopf schütteln.
Ein besseres sicheres Gefühl nur weil man im Park ist sollte man nicht haben. Darin hab ich schmerzliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## dubbel (6. Juli 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In dem von mir geschilderten Fall blieb der Vordermann genau hinter der Kurve stehen.
> ...
> Es gibt einfach Leute, die ein super Gespür dafür haben, an der dümmsten Stelle stehenzubleiben, auch ohne Not.


so einen honk kenne ich auch: er hält am liebsten unmittelbar direkt hinter jeder schwierigen stelle an um zu sagen, dass man es am besten einfach hätte laufen lassen sollen.


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> In Whistler vielleicht.......
> Sorry da muss ich Wiedersprechen meine Eisenplatte hab ich mehreren abgeschnitten Baumstümpfen in der Landungszone zu verdanken.
> Da fühl ich mich aufm Home Track sicherer weil ich den besser kenn.
> Deutsche Parks haben zum Teil sehr haarige und gefährliche Sachen bei denen auch Leute die es richtig können den Kopf schütteln.
> Ein besseres sicheres Gefühl nur weil man im Park ist sollte man nicht haben. Darin hab ich schmerzliche Erfahrungen.



weh tun kann man sich immer noch, da hast du recht! das mit den baumstümpfen in der landezone geht ja mal gar nicht! welcher park war das denn?
mit "idiotensicher" meine ich vor allem, dass es einen an sprüngen genau richtig rauskickt, ohne dass man groß was machen muss, dass an drops die landung steil genug ist, oder dass einen die anlieger sicher und flüssig um die kurve führen. das ist auf den oft von unerfahrenen kiddies gebuddelten strecken im wald oft nicht so, und auf ganz naturbelassenen strecken eh nicht.


----------



## Uni560 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal eine alternative Route für den Uphill gesucht und habe mich total verfahren. Als ich dann wieder an die Stelle mit meinem "ich-habe-Angst-das-Bike-in-die-Kurve-zu-drücken-und-bremse-stattdessen-lieber-auf-2km/h-ab"-Trail kam hatte ich so einen Frust und eine so erhöhte Lust auf den Track, dass ichs einfach hab fliegen lassen.

So schnell bin ich dort noch nie runter gedonnert, inkl. kleiner Drops und in der Sekunde als die Kurve vor mir aufgetaucht ist kam dieses kleine "kribbeln" in den Kopf. Ich habs ignoriert und das Bike einfach so wie ichs sonst auch mache gedrückt.
Meiner Meinung nach war der Frust mich beim Uphill verfahren zu haben und deshalb extrakm/hm gemacht zu haben größer als die Angst vor der Kurve. Egal -> Besiegt!! 

Generell habe ich in der letzten Zeit häufiger wieder Bunny Hop und Hinterrad-Versetzen Training auf ebenem Terrain trainiert. Auch kleinere Steilabfahrten in einem Dirtkrater gaaanz langsam mit fast blockierten Rädern runtergefahren.

Für mich persönlich ist dieses Training und der Frustfaktor ein super Auslöser gewesen die Angst zu übergehen und jetzt mit einem positiven Gefühl herausgegangen zu sein. 

Ach und noch etwas an Climax_66 gerichtet:
Ich betreibe nebenher Kampfkunst und wir hatten jemanden der mit 55 Jahren begonnen hat und mit 60 Jahren noch aktiv an Semi-Kontakt Fights teilgenommen hat. Und das sogar teilweise erfolgreich (2. Platz Hessenmeisterschaft) gegen junge/jüngere Erwachsene zwischen 18 - 30 Jahren. Er hat auch oft einen draufbekommen, aber für ihn war das ein erfüllender Lebenstraum. Er hat sich nach seinem Tod (leider ist er durch eine Krankheit früh von uns gegangen) in seinem traditionellen Budo-Anzug verbrennen lassen. Er hat es einfach geliebt und GELEBT.
Wenn du dich wohl damit fühlst und daran Spaß hast bist du niemals zu Alt!
Alt ist nur derjenige, der sich Alt fühlt und sich deswegen fallen/gehen lässt.


----------



## Allrider (6. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Generell habe ich in der letzten Zeit häufiger wieder Bunny Hop und Hinterrad-Versetzen Training auf ebenem Terrain trainiert. Auch kleinere Steilabfahrten in einem Dirtkrater gaaanz langsam mit fast blockierten Rädern runtergefahren.


Und ich habe gedacht oder gehofft, wenn man solche Sachen kann, hätte man keine Angst mehr, weil man weis was man draufhat und es auch anwenden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (6. Juli 2012)

interessanter thread. ich finds gut dass sowas thematisiert wird...
ich hab das problem, dass ich mich (zu leicht?) ablenken lasse, und glaube, sachen aus dem augenwinkel zu sehen, wo dann nix ist. ist bisschen ********, irgendwie läufts gut, trail oder radweg ist egal, und auf einmal kommt due urangst vor nem zusammenstoss mit jemandem oder nem tier oder wasweissich, und ich werf den anker auf ner eigentlich einfachen strecke... 

kein plan was ich da machen soll?

@die selbsternannten "alten säcke"  :
ich bin mit 15 oder 17 auch so manches gefahren, wo ich mir heute an den kopf greif und denke"du warst wahnsinnig." das kommt halt (glaube ich), wenn man älter wird und an erfahrung gewonnen hat. lasst die kids mal machen, die haben ihr lebenskontingent an schlüsselbein- und handgelenksbrüchen noch nicht absolviert.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Um eine solche Gruppe ist es dann auch nicht schade drum. Sucht euch eine bessere.


Eine Gruppe ist ja schön. Aber mit zunehmendem Alter wird es schwieriger eine passende überhaupt zu finden. 



.floe. schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: die eigenen Fahrkünste richtig einschätzen lernen! Denn nur dann ist man in der Lage, der Angst rational zu begegnen und sie zu besiegen!


Ich glaube nicht, das man Angst rational besiegen kann. Was man wohl schafft ist es, die eigene Emotion positiv zu verändern, indem man an der Angstphysiologie dreht, soweit uns das möglich ist. 



null-2wo schrieb:


> lasst die kids mal machen, die haben ihr lebenskontingent an schlüsselbein- und handgelenksbrüchen noch nicht absolviert.


Diese Gelassenheit muss erst einmal wachsen. 
Ich habe an Spots, die gut besucht sind, das Problem, dass ich mich geniere. Ich habe es noch nie gut vertragen, wenn mir jemand beim Üben zuschaut.

Nachdem ich aber in einem Alter bin, bei dem ich froh sein muss, überhaupt noch auf dem Rad irgendwo runterfahren zu können, mein Kontingent an Brüchen auf verschiedendste Weise nahezu erschöpft habe, habe ich obige Gelassenheit doch noch aufbauen können. Und nun macht es Spaß. Ich habe meine kleinen Ziele und jeder Erfolg baut mich auf.

Nun sagt natürlich die Lebenserfahrung, dass der nächste Warnschuss ganz sicher kommt. Letztens war es ein nasser hängenden Trail, den ich trocken gut fahren kann. Und da ist es schon hilfreich, wenn ein eingebautes Warnsignal vor einer zu schnellen Steigerung der Schwierigkeiten aktiv wird.

Und dabei habe ich wieder bemerkt, wie wichtig die Emotion einer positiven Erfahrung ist. Bei jeder schrägen Wurzel, jedem glitschigen Stein die VR-Bremse entgegen der Intuition geöffnet.
Das war natürlich eine vorher rational begründete Aktion. Und dabei war das Fahrgefühl deutlich sicherer als bei der zuvor ängstlicheren Fahrweise. Mit dieser Dopaminbelohnung ging das in einen Automatismus über. Ich musste mich nicht mehr zwingen; der Zeigefinger streckte sich von selber. Wäre ich nun doch noch gestürzt, wäre der positive Effekt wohl beim Teufel gewesen. So konnte ich mich am Ende selber loben und abends mit einem Glas Wein feiern. Wenn der Effekt nachlässt, geht es halt wieder aufs Bike. 

Paul


----------



## froride (6. Juli 2012)

Ein sehr schönes Thema hier, in dem ich mal meine Erfahrungen beschreiben will. Vor einigen Jahren war ich eher ein Durchschnittstourenfahrer, welcher normale Waldwege gut meisterte. Dann machte ich 4 Wochen Urlaub auf La Palma. Dort konnte ich meine Fahrtechnik sehr, sehr deutlich steigern. Zum einen lag das an den schweren Trails dort, zum Großteil aber an der angenehmen Truppe. Einer unserer Guides war ein sehr guter Lehrer und Vorrausfahrer. Er konnte sehr gut das Tempo einschätzen welches mich forderte aber nicht überforderte. Durch das Hinterherfahren und beobachten habe ich viel gelernt und mir viel getraut. Außerdem habe ich Renè Schmidt kennengelernt, ein recht erfolgreicher dt. DH Rennfahrer. Von ihm wurden mir die klitzekleinen Grundlagen eingetrichtert, welche eigentlich die Hauptsache der soliden, schnellen Fahrtechnik bildeten. So Dinge wie Kopf und Schultern in die Richtung der Kurve drehen, hinschauen wo man hin fahren will, Gewicht verlagern (Point Of Center). Diese Dinge musste ich mir vor jeder Kurve, jeder Schlüsselstelle bewusst ins Gedächtnis rufen, immer und immer wieder. Nach einiger Zeit begann dann die Automatisierung und dann war es wie ein geplatzter Knoten. Sobald diese Grundlagen automatisiert und fest verankert war, stieg das Fahrkönnen deutlich an. Dazu der verbissene Willen, mit dem Enduro-Hardtail in der Enduro-Fullyriege mithalten zu können. Meine Leidenschaft für schnelles Fahren im schwierigen Gelände war geweckt, ich verbrachte jeden Winter auf La Palma und in letzten zwei Jahren habe ich sogar Leute geguidet.
Inzwischen fahre ich eigentlich erst mal jeden Trail, komme im unbekannten Gelände sehr gut und schnell zurecht und besonders wenn es schnell und loose ist, kann ich punkten. Ein großer Springer bin ich noch immer nicht. Schnelle Sprünge und Sprünge welche gut in den Flow/ins Gelände passen, mache ich gern und gut. Krasse Sachen sind das aber alles nicht. 
Ach ja, ich habe auch Höhenangst. Früher war schon ein Klettergerüst Panik für mich. Ich habe es stark mildern können, durch einfach machen. Bin auf hohe Häuser, Felsen usw. und habe mich bewusst auf etwas anderes konzentriert als meine Angst. Fotografieren, die Aussicht ect.. Außerdem mag ich inzwischen das Gefühl der schwitzigen Hände und des Ganzkörperkribbeln, welches bestimmt viele mit Höhenangst kennen, recht gern. Ich war sogar schon auf Canyontouren und bin von Hohen Felsen ins Wasser gesprungen, was ich früher nichtmal im Ansatz probiert hätte. 
Ich habe damals einfach vorher (wenn es noch einfach ist) beschlossen das zu machen, dann hingefahren aber bewusst nicht mehr darüber nachgedacht. Also erstmal ferngesteuert begonnen. Mit der ersten positiven Erfahrungen (Felsenrutsche) wurde es immer besser und ich immer sicherer. Positive Erfahrungen lassen Ängste einfach am besten überwinden.


----------



## Uni560 (6. Juli 2012)

Allrider schrieb:


> Und ich habe gedacht oder gehofft, wenn man solche Sachen kann, hätte man keine Angst mehr, weil man weis was man draufhat und es auch anwenden kann



Wenn du noch genauer liest, dann siehst du, dass ich "wieder" trainiert habe. 

Also wieder erneut die Basics immer wieder durchexerziert, obwohl ich sie beherrsche. Das gibt ein gutes Gefühl für dein Bike und ein gutes positives Gefühl im Gehirn. Ich bin vor kurzem erst auf ein Fully umgestiegen und hatte es dort noch nicht viel gemacht/geübt.

Seitdem geht es ja wie gesagt super. Die Angst, die in dem Moment einsetzt, wenn ich in diese Art von Kurve einfahre ist dann halt wieder kurzzeitig da, wird aber von der Routine un dem Wissen, dass ichs Bike beherrsche übermannt.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. Juli 2012)

Mal ein lustiges/erstaunliches Experiment von vor gut 'ner Woche:
Ich habe mir angewöhnt wenn ich Treppen runterspringe zu schauen wieviele Stufen die Treppe hat - dann kann ich mir z.B. sagen 5 Stufen bist Du schon woanders gesprungen - dann kannst Du die 5 hier auch springen (logisch, oder? ) - jedenfalls gab es da 6 Stufen - die machten mir von der Höhe her gar nicht soviel Angst, aber die Tatsache dass ich zuvor noch nie 6 Stufen gesprungen bin war der Knackpunkt - irgendwann war ich so genervt dass ich mir einfach eingeredet habe da wären nur 4 Stufen - erstaunlicherweise klappte das - aber wohl auch nur weil mir die Höhe wie gesagt an sich keine Sorgen gemacht hat. Lustig fand ich das dennoch.


----------



## Mirko29 (10. Juli 2012)

Wo springst du denn so rum, Herr Nachbar?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. Juli 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Wo springst du denn so rum, Herr Nachbar?


[Offtopic]Antwort per PM[/Offtopic]


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
sinniges Thema. Angst ist die natürliche Schutzfunktion des Menschen vor unbekannten Gefahren. Das heißt natürlich nicht das man vor bekannten Gefahren weniger Angst haben muss nur wandelt sich die Angst dann in Vorsicht. Vorsicht spannt die Muskeln und schärft die Sinne also alles um besonderen Herausforderungen gewachsen zu sein.  Ein schönes Sprichwort sagt:"Erfahrung ist die Summe aller Niederlagen!". Je älter also ein Mensch ist umso mehr Erfahrung dürfte er einbringen. Wer das nunmehr alles ausblendet, ist kein Held sondern leichtsinnig und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis etwas passiert. Auch spielen Faktoren wie Selbstüberschätzung und "Es sich und anderen Beweisen zu wollen!" eine Rolle. Soweit die Theorie.
Für mich gibt es nur zwei Fragen die ich beantworten muss:"Mach ich´s oder laß ich´s ?" meist lautet die Antwort :" Ich laß es!" dennoch hab ich riesig Spass beim runterrumpeln im Park oder auf dem Hometrail. Freeriden ist nicht das was ich im hochglanzmagazin von Profis vorgelebt bekomme sondern was ich draus mache. Seit ich nicht mehr versuche es anderen gleich zu tun, fahr ich wesentlich entspannter und genieße es den Könnern bei ihren Stunts ( mit bisgen Gänsehaut, man ist ja schließlich auch ein wenig Sensationsgeil) zuzuschauen. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MitchMG (11. Juli 2012)

Man muß ja unterscheiden ob es eine begründete Angst ist oder eine Unbegründete. 
Ich habe mit der Zeit  auch schon ne Menge, nicht unbedingt (nur) MTB Sachen, gesehen, so dass ich heute auch mehr "Angst" habe als früher.

Aber der Reihe nach. Beim Klettern ist mir heutzutage auch unwohl. Ich sage nun mal nicht Angst. Einfach weil ich  die Folgen bei einem Absturz kenne, aber als Neuling noch keine Ahnung/Vertrauen vom Material habe.

Das ist z.B. eine unbegründete Angst. Der Gurt mit doppelter Sicherung hält mich. An solche Ängste muß ich mich eben gewöhnen. Und  nach 30x Klettern im Kletterwald , kann ich auch mal in den Bergen an höhere Sachen gehen, ohne eben Angst zu haben. Dann kenne ich das Materila und habe vertrauen.

Beim MTB ist es eben begründet. Ich bin x Mal an den Stellen gestürzt, hab andere Stürzen gesehen und auch die Verletzungen und tlw. , wenngleich auch nur leichte, gespürt.
Da sagt mir meine "Angst" Vorsicht, die Stelle kannst du nicht, da bist du unsicher.
Da muß ich nun selber abschätzen. Ist es eine wirklich gefährliche Stelle, z.B. wie oben genannt absteigen, stehenbleiben nicht möglich ohne Absturz in große Tiefe, ist es einfach Leichtsinnig. Sowas muß man sich nicht (mehr) geben. 
Wer den Kick braucht soll es machen. Aber  nicht nachher jammern. Ich brauch das nicht mehr.

Ist es z.B. nur ein Sprung , ein Drop, dann ist die Maßnahme genauso wie z.B. beim Klettern oder Höhenangst.
Langsam sich rantesten und sich selbst beweisen das es machbar ist und sicher ist.
Udn damit erwirbt man dann auch eben langsam das Können und die Fahrtechnik so eine Situation zu meistern.
Die ursprüngliche Angst, zeigt einem ja nur, dass man dieser Situation (noch) nicht gewachsen ist.
Sich dabei auch entsprechend schützen damit man keine (zu) negativen Erfahrungen macht. Stürze gehören nunmal dazu, aber eben keine schweren Verletzungen.

Das wäre so meine Herangehensweise bei "Ängsten". Eben auch mit der Unterscheidung zwischen den verschiedenen "Ängsten"


----------



## Saitex (11. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es selbst zu merken schon erstaunlich.

Mir wurde letztens auch gesagt das ich Höhenangst habe. Obwohl ich keine Panik bei Abgründen mit Geländer bekommen... nur ohne Geländer würde ich niemals an einem Abgrund stehen können. Ich finde das dies eigentlich keine Höhenangst ist, das ist eher die Sache des Vertrauens. Vertraue ich meinem Körper das ich nicht nach vorne Kippe?! Könnte mich vllt jemand von hinten schubsen?!

Als ich letztens im Harz war da sind wir (zu 2.) auf einem schönem Trail gefahren (Raddauwasserfallnähe) den Weg sind wir schön gemütlich gefahren bis mich mein Kollege darauf hingewiesen hat das ich doch mal nach links gucken soll. Da habe ich schon einen kleinen Schock bekommen und direkt den Lenker ein bisschen verissen. Dort ging es extrem Steil runter... Als ich mich dann wieder voll auf den Weg konzentriert habe hat es wieder wunderbar gepasst und bin schnell weiter gefahren...

Wäre mir die Stelle nicht aufgefallen dann wäre anscheint garnichts passiert... Scheuklappen nur nach vorne helfen manchmal schon! 

Kennt ihr das auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (11. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Ich finde es selbst zu merken schon erstaunlich.
> 
> Mir wurde letztens auch gesagt das ich Höhenangst habe. Obwohl ich keine Panik bei Abgründen mit Geländer bekommen... nur ohne Geländer würde ich niemals an einem Abgrund stehen können. Ich finde das dies eigentlich keine Höhenangst ist, das ist eher die Sache des Vertrauens. Vertraue ich meinem Körper das ich nicht nach vorne Kippe?! Könnte mich vllt jemand von hinten schubsen?!
> ...................
> ...



Genau das. Ist ja auch so wie ich tlw. geschrieben habe. Was ich kenne, dazu habe ich Vertrauen.
Was ich nicht kenne kann ich nicht einschätzen, habe keine Vertrauen und somit......"Angst"
Wobei Angst ja von Respekt vor der Situation bis Phobie eben gehen kann.


----------



## bbmob07 (13. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

ich fahre jetzt seit einer Woche  bin noch mehr als nur ein blutiger Anfänger. Ich merke, das ich großen schiss bekommen, wenn es "schnell" bergab geht. Dann brems ich immer wie ein blöder das die Bremsscheibe so richtig schön heiß wird 

Ausserdem bekomm ich immer ein Nervenflattern, wenn der Untergrund ehrm rutschig ist/wird. Grade bei Kurven.

Das führt dazu, das ich im Prinzip bergab und in Kurven quasi in Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren. Ich mein, das liegt sicherlich daran, das ich noch absolut neu bin im Bereich des Biken. Aber war das bei euch bei euren Anfängen auch so? Und was habt ihr getan, um mutiger (und schneller ) bergab zu fahren?


Grüße


----------



## Saitex (13. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich fahre jetzt seit einer Woche  bin noch mehr als nur ein blutiger Anfänger. Ich merke, das ich großen schiss bekommen, wenn es "schnell" bergab geht. Dann brems ich immer wie ein blöder das die Bremsscheibe so richtig schön heiß wird
> 
> ...


 

Einfach viel mehr Fahren und sich an das Bike gewöhnen...^^

Irgendwann weißt du wie schnell du in welcher Position sein kannst... Ich habe z.b. noch relativ große Probleme mit meinem Hardtail DH Strecken schnell zu fahren... Da wirft einen das Bike schon manchmal wie ein Bock ab wenn man so schnell über Wurzeln und Steine springt und ich dadurch nicht schnell genug abfedern kann...


----------



## bbmob07 (13. Juli 2012)

Hab viel hier im Forum gestöbert und muss jetzt erstmal lernen, richtig zu bremsen


----------



## michik (15. Juli 2012)

ein ganz einfacher, aber wirkungsvoller tipp:
learning by doing.
-mach dir deine ängste bewusst & gebe ihnen raum.
-wenn du dann vor einer unangenehmen situation stehst mach dir klar das deine angst subjektiv und übertrieben ist (andere tuns ja auch)
-fang klein an, habe ein erfolgserlebnis, steigere dich ETWAS, habe wieder ein erfolgserlebnis etc.

ähnlich verhaltenstherapie (es geht darum, dem umweltreiz zb. einem drop, ein neues attribut zu geben. vorher also "oh gott wenn ich da runterfall" und nach erfolgreicher therapie zb. "ich will dieses geile gefühl wieder haben und es ist nicht gefährlich")


----------



## EndurofreakxD (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und weiss daher auch nicht ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat aber etwas was einem Freund von mir manchmal hilft ist meditieren (ja es hört sich blöd an ich weiss aber ihm hats geholfen) weil man beim meditieren einfach nur abschaltet und dass geht dann auch in den Sport über ( so ist es zumindest bei ihm) und mittlerweile kann er das schon kontrollieren ob er jetzt abschaltet oder nicht. Ich würde sagen es ist ja mal ne überlegung wert es zu probieren und am besten du liest im Internet nach ich weiss nämlich auch nicht genau wie das geht und auf was man sich da kontzentrieren muss etc. aber es ist bestimmt kein Beinbruch sich mal hinzustzen und ne halbe Stunde oder stunde einfach an nichts zu denken. Viel Glück noch und schreib halt vielleicht ob dus gemacht hast und falls ja obs dir geholfen hat!


----------



## EndurofreakxD (17. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Hab viel hier im Forum gestöbert und muss jetzt erstmal lernen, richtig zu bremsen


 Ja und brems nicht nur mit der Hinterbremse sondern auch mit vorder Bremse (natürlich nicht so stark das es dich über den Lanker schmeißt) aber mit der Vorderbremse bremst man einfach besser bzw. wird man schneller langsam.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Juli 2012)

Ein wirkiich schöner thread und habe ich gleich abonniert.

Ich habe das Problem zur Zeit im Wasser. Ich schwimme gerne und mach auch Triathlon nebenbei und dann habe ich das Problem, dass ich im Freiwasser/See irgendwann ein Panikgefühl bekomme und meine Atmung unregelmässig wird. Dadurch komme ich aus dem Rhythmus und das Gefühl wird stärker..Stress kommt hoch. Ich japse nur noch und schwimme Brust. Hatte ich wieder deses Wochenende im Wettkampf. Lief alles ********.

In solchen Angstsituationen hilft vielleicht einfach nur eine innere Ruhe und dann gehts besser. Wenn ich nämlich alleine für mich schwimme, habe ich das Problem nicht so stark....erst wenn ich in eine Stresssituation komme. Es ist echt verflixt weil ich dadurch natürlich keine Erfolgserlebnisse im WK habe und davon lebt das ja auch alles.

Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal Gedanken, wie ich damit umgehe. Meditation könnte was sein...ich bin eh ein eher unruhiger Typ und das könnte was bei mir bringen. Positive Affirmationen können auch was bringen...ich üb das gerade mit so einem Zettelchen, welches ich individuell für mich gemacht habe: http://www.affirmationen.info/ichbinda.html


--


Beim biken habe ich witzigerweise Angst vorm freihändig fahren. Hab mich als Kind mal dermassen auf die "Fresse" gepackt, dass ich es bis heute nicht tue. Beim Wheelie hab ich mir mal den Steiss geprellt...das hat zig Wochen weh getan und seitdem muss ich da auch wieder mehr Selbstvertrauen aufbauen.

Ich glaub auch, dass das Selbstvertrauen und eine gewisse Leichtigkeit ("ans Ziel denken und alles ausblenden") sehr bei der Überwindung der Ängste hilft.

Grüsse


----------



## michik (17. Juli 2012)

EndurofreakxD schrieb:


> weil man beim meditieren einfach nur abschaltet und dass geht dann auch in den Sport über ( so ist es zumindest bei ihm) und mittlerweile kann er das schon kontrollieren ob er jetzt abschaltet oder nicht.



die frage ist dann nur, ob es immer sinnvoll ist abzuschalten 
bender hat wahrscheinlich auch häufig seinen kopf abgeschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (17. Juli 2012)

EndurofreakxD schrieb:


> Ja und brems nicht nur mit der Hinterbremse sondern auch mit vorder Bremse (natürlich nicht so stark das es dich über den Lanker schmeißt) aber mit der Vorderbremse bremst man einfach besser bzw. wird man schneller langsam.



Genau das mein ich mit "lernen zu bremsen". Ich hab eben aus meiner Kindheit/frühen Jugend noch im Kopf, das man nen Salto macht, wenn man mit der VR Bremse bremst. Deswegen war es für mich sehr befremdlich zu hören, das man in den meisten Fällen die VR Bremse nutzen soll.

Aber dank der Tipps hier im Forum und div. Videos auf youtube hab ich es einfach gemacht und es funzt super 

Gruß


----------



## EndurofreakxD (17. Juli 2012)

michik schrieb:


> die frage ist dann nur, ob es immer sinnvoll ist abzuschalten
> bender hat wahrscheinlich auch häufig seinen kopf abgeschalten


 ja da hast du wahrscheinlich recht immer ist es auch nicht si gut abzuschalten.


----------



## -X- (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mal beim Klettern so richtig abgestürzt, und hab mich wie durch ein Wunder nicht schlimm verletzt (nur Gips, es ist wieder alles verheilt). Etwa 3 Jahre lang nach diesem Unfall hatte ich Höhenangst. Gesichert war mir die Höhe egal, aber ungesichert hat mich die Angst steif und ungeschickt gemacht, was die Angst abzustürzen noch weiter erhöht hat.

Mit dem Bike fahre ich prinzipell keine Stellen, wo Absurzgefahr besteht. Es ist mir das einfach nicht wert den Rest meines Lebens gelähmt zu sein.

LG -X-


----------



## -X- (24. Juli 2012)

Noch eine Angst ist mir eingefallen:

Bei langen Höhlentouren hunderte Meter unter der Erde mit zahlreichen Engstellen wo man nur mit viel Probieren und Ausatmen durchkommt und man sich vor der Engstelle überlegen muß wo man die Arme haben will, weil man die Position in der Engstelle nicht mehr ändern kann, das ganze vielleicht auch noch am Seil hängend im vertikalen, ohne Sicht weil auch der Kopf nicht bewegt werden kann und dann bleibt man irgendwo hängen und kann weder vor noch zurück und man weiß, das einem da niemand raus helfen kann, weil kein Mensch hinkommt, und es ist einem klar, dass man durch Zappeln und Krafteinsatz oder gar Panik nur noch schlimmer stecken bleibt 

 - habe ich dann folgendes gemacht:


Augen zu und mir vorgestellt, ich liege auf einer weiten Wiese im weichen saftig grünen Gras und blicke in den blitz blauen Himmel.

==> Dadurch hab ich mich entspannt und den Kreislauf runter gebracht, und die Stelle war entschärft.


----------



## bbmob07 (25. Juli 2012)

-X- schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei langen Höhlentouren hunderte Meter unter der Erde mit zahlreichen Engstellen wo man nur mit viel Probieren und Ausatmen durchkommt und man sich vor der Engstelle überlegen muß wo man die Arme haben will, weil man die Position in der Engstelle nicht mehr ändern kann, das ganze vielleicht auch noch am Seil hängend im vertikalen, ohne Sicht weil auch der Kopf nicht bewegt werden kann und dann bleibt man irgendwo hängen und kann weder vor noch zurück und man weiß, das einem da niemand raus helfen kann, weil kein Mensch hinkommt, und es ist einem klar, dass man durch Zappeln und Krafteinsatz oder gar Panik nur noch schlimmer stecken bleibt
> [...]



Meinen allergrößten Respekt davor! Ich würde mich niemals nie nie nie trauen, eine wie von dir beschrieben Stelle zu erklettern. Das würd ich mich im Leben nicht trauen! (Grad weil ich als Kind mal in so einer Situation stecken geblieben bin...)

Von daher =>  das du es geschafft hast, die Angst zu kontrollieren


----------



## Del-Drago (28. Juli 2012)

Hi also ich hab auch angst zu droppen oder grössere sprünge zu springen obwohl ich relativ flott treppen steilabfahrten und singletrails wo es daneben richtig steil sogar hr versetzen bei engen serpentinen mit abgrund relativ gut geht nach rechts gut nach links noch nicht so aber wird schon, hab einfach angst dass mein vr abtaucht und ich mich überschlage bei drops und sprüngen wobei so 50 cm noch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonsCat86 (6. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich fahre jetzt seit März/April diesen Jahres und bin meistens auf der Halde Haniel und zur Abwechslung auch mal im Wald unterwegs. 
Dabei zeigt mir mein Freund, welcher immer mit mir fährt und dies auch schon ein paar Jahre länger macht, die Techniken und wie man Abfahrten am Besten meistert.

Und da ist der Knackpunkt. 

Ich habe Angst vor Abfahrten.
Wenn ich das erste Mal eine neue Abfahrt fahren möchte, muss ich mir diese erst gefühlte Stunden lang anschauen und analysieren. 
Dann versuche ich es und wenn es nicht sofort klappt, weil ich vor irgendetwas (Wurzel, Schotter, Kurve) Angst habe, versuche ich es noch einmal, jedoch kommt dann schon langsam die Angst durch. Ich fange an über alles nachzudenken, jedoch nicht mehr in einer Reihenfolge, sondern durcheinander. Mein Kopf blockiert, ich versuche es wieder, jedoch überwiegt nun die Angst. Auch der Körper reagiert und ich fange an zu zittern. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es das mit der Abfahrt, ich gebe auf und schiebe runter. Aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl es noch einmal versuchen zu wollen. Nein, ich kapituliere richtig und bin von mir enttäuscht. 
Dies passiert mir aber nicht nur bei neuen Abfahrten, sondern, und das ist das nervige, auch bei bekannten Strecken. An einem Tag fahr ich "locker" eine Abfahrt, beim nächsten Mal breche ich schon am Anfang vor Angst ab. 

Wo vor ich Angst habe?
Ich könnte mit dem Hinterrad rutschen, ich könnte mich verbremsen, an dem Hindernis könnte ich umkippen (z.B. Wurzeln), es ist so steil, ich werde zu schnell und habe keine Kontrolle mehr, die Kurve ist zu extrem, usw.

Da ich auch noch Angst habe in Abfahrten reinzufahren, bleibe ich oben stehen und fahre aus dem Stand direkt in die Abfahrt rein, was total falsch ist. So bin ich natürlich zu langsam, wackelig und unsicher. 
Manchmal gelingt es mir jedoch in Abfahrten reinzufahren und dann merke ich auch direkt, dass es "läuft" und klappt und freu mich total wenn ich unten bin und es geschafft habe 

Um diese Angst irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen habe ich schon  einiges probiert und gemacht (z.B. Bremsen und Gleichgewicht üben, Abfahrten einzeln üben und nicht alle hintereinander, Begehung der Strecke, mein Freund fährt mir die Abfahrt vor oder ich bin die Strecken nachts durchgegangen, was aber eher die Angst verstärkt als nimmt).

Nun werde ich zusätzlich noch einen Fahrtechnikkurs im Schwarzwald und einen "Mut Tut Gut" - Kurs bei Petra Müssig machen. 

Und weiterhin VIIIIIEEEEEELLLLL fahren und üben 

Mein Ziel ist es die Angst in den Griff zu bekommen (nicht los werden, denn für irgendwas ist sie ja gut ), denn sie hat schon einige Touren ziemlich versaut.

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Kirsten

P.S.: Ich finde es gut, dass es so einen Thread gibt


----------



## DerJoe (6. August 2012)

Hallo Kirsten,

du erwartest zu viel von dir. Dein Freund hat das alles schon automatisiert. Wenn dem beispielsweise das Rad auf Schotter kurz wegrutscht, dann denkt er nicht. Er hat die dann notwendigen Bewegungsabläufe automatisiert und reagiert unbewusst, ohne Nachzudenken. Aber das ist die jahrelange Erfahrung.
Wenn du erst vor wenigen Monaten angefangen hast, kannst du das noch nicht so drauf haben. Und Halde Haniel ist vielleicht nicht so der Bringer zum Anfangen. Du siehst, wie die anderen dort alles fahren, was du noch nicht fahren kannst. Und das kratzt an deinem Selbstvertrauen. Eher kontraproduktiv, oder?
Wichtig ist, dass du dir keinen Druck machst. Keiner von denen ist die Abfahrten dort sofort so runtergeknallt. Auch wenn sie jetzt so tun. 
Fang mit den Basics an. Fahre z.B. die Trails rund um den Rotbach/Sträterei, bis du sie im Schlaf kannst. So automatisierst du Abläufe. Die ersten Male achtest du noch auf jeder Wurzel. Irgendwann weisst du, dass sie kommt und wie du dich dann zu verhalten hast. 
Wenn das klappt, dann fahre erstmal am Tetraeder. Und zwar nicht gleich die steilen Abfahrten, sondern die langen, flachen Stücke. Dort kannst du gut (und mit weniger Publikum) erlernen, was passiert, wenn dein Rad z.B. auf Schotter ausbricht. Du wirst evtl. auch mal stürzen. Das gehört dazu und sogar das wirst du erlernen. 
Also: langsam anfangen; andere nicht als Maßstab nehmen; wenn du einen schlechten Tag hast, fahre flachere Trails (rund um Haniel gibts genug); automatisiere deine Bewegungsabläufe; keinen Druck aufkommen lassen.

Achja... Protektoren können auch der Psyche helfen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2012)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, auch das mit den Protektoren.
Meine Freundin fährt jetzt seit knapp anderthalb Jahren mit mir regelmäßig, sowohl reine Touren, also auch DH-lastige, technischere Sachen. Mittlerweile springt sie sogar mal ganz gerne, so Drops bis anderthalb Meter Höhe.

Wir haben uns von Anfang an Zeit genommen und an Tagen, wo sie "besonders gut drauf war" und sie meinte, heute hab ich Lust drauf, haben wir auch mal nur rein Angstpassagen geübt. Also alles step by step und wenn es nicht geklappt hat, na und, dann beim nächsten Mal.
Obwohl wir solche Dinge nicht explizit geübt haben, reagiert sie bspw. inzwischen rein intuitiv ausgleichend auf wegrutschende oder ausbrechende Räder. Klar gehts auch mal schief und hier kommen die Protektoren ins Spiel. Leichte Knie und Ellenbogenschoner schützen nicht nur direkt beim Sturz vor dem einen oder anderen blauen Fleck, sondern machen auch viel entspannter. Meine Freundin fährt schnelle, technische Sachen bspw. gern mit einem Zahnschutz. Das gibt ihr soviel Selbstvertrauen, daß ich manchmal kaum hinterherkomme und erschrocken denke, "man ist die schnell..."


----------



## mobezi (6. August 2012)

Tja Kirsten, da kann ich mich ein bißchen anschließen... Hier bei uns gibts nur Rampen steil hoch und genauso steil und kurz wieder runter und gerne sandig, eng, rechts und links Gestrüpp, vorzugsweise mit Dornen oder sogar mal ein Abgrund... Diese steilen Dinger machen mir Angst, genau wie bei Dir, Hinterrad könnte blockieren ( dabei weiß ich aus meiner Motorradzeit, das da so gut wie nichts passiert) Vorderrad könnte blockieren, welch Grauen. Oder das Tempo wird zu schnell und ich könnte unten die Kurve um den Baum nicht kriegen... Mein Mann hat eine Engelsgeduld, macht vor usw , aber manche Stellen... gehen einfach nicht... 
Gestern war ein guter Tag und ich habe einige dieser Abfahren gemeistert, aber die sandigen wieder nicht...
Protektoren ja, damit ist es besser, aber eben nur, um das Gefühl loszuwerden, ich könnte mir ganz fürchterlich weh tun, daran, daß ich glaube, das einfach nicht zu können und trotz Protektoren blöd zu stürzen, ändern sie aber nichts. 
Kurioserweise haben mir im Urlaub am Gardasee Geröll und dicke Steine und viel mehr KM runter, viel weniger ausgemacht, als solch eine "duselige 5-Meter-steile-Abfahrt.. "  
Vielleicht habe ich zu Hause mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, im Urlaub weiß man halt erst mal nicht, was sich um die nächste  Ecke ergibt?... 

Und ja, ich finde diesen Beitrag auch gut


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2012)

Passt zufällig, haben seit dem WE eine GoPro.
Hier mal ein kleines Filmchen vom Sonntag, u.a. mit ein paar Schlüsselstellen, an die wir uns auch rangetastet haben


----------



## ventizm (8. August 2012)

ob man da von einer angst oder gar phobie reden kann glaub ich nicht, aber ich hab das "problem" das mir natürliche drops etwas angst machen, am schlimmsten ist es wenn ich in eine schräge landung droppen muss. wenn wir mal durch die stadt kommen, hab ich kein problem damit wesentlich höhere drops, zum beispiel eine treppe runter, ins flat zu machen. ist natürlich total unlogisch, ich weiß. ich glaub das hängt damit zusammen das ich früher skateboard gefahren bin, und im urbanen einfach alles (höhe, weite, geschwindigkeit, usw) etwas besser einschätzen kann, als im natürlichen umfeld. im wald gibt´s halt sehr selten so was wie nen rechten winkel und genormte stufen.  aber es wird von mal zu mal besser. vor ein paar tagen war ich an einem drop bei dem ich mir fast in die hose gemacht habt, als ich ihn das erste mal gesprungen bin. ich war ewig nicht mehr dort, hab viele andere sachen gemacht und jetzt kam ich mal wieder an besagten drop vorbei und hab den einfach mal so im vorbeifahren mitgenommen als wär´s grad mal ´ne bordsteinkante. ich steh extrem auf das gefühl, wenn man merkt das da eine leistungsteigerung statt gefunden hat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2012)

Meinte auch eher Stellen wie bei 02:40 (verblocktes Steilstück, nächstes Mal rantasten) und ab 02:55 (steiles, schmales Geröllfeld eng am Stacheldraht lang, wo man oft mehr rutscht als fährt). Das war für sie vor anderthalb Jahren noch fast unfahrbar, jetzt sind wir nach ziemlich langer Zeit mal wieder da gewesen und es klappt meistens auf Anhieb.
Sich an persönliche Problemstellen an unterschiedlichen Orten und Situationen immer wieder heranzutasten, und das ohne Druck von außen, hat sich bei uns bewährt. Nur so kommt Sicherheit und vor allem das Vertrauen zu sich und auch zum Material. Nur so klappen irgendwann auch ehemalige Angststellen bei Touren auf Anhieb, die man vorher nicht tausendmal durchgespielt hat. Und das ist ja auch ein Anreiz, mal neue Touren zu fahren.

Unserer Erfahrung nach ist es egal, ob es die Angst vor hohen Sprüngen ist oder Furcht vor schnellen Kurven und Drifts auf Geröll.


----------



## ventizm (8. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sich an persönliche Problemstellen an unterschiedlichen Orten und Situationen immer wieder heranzutasten, und das ohne Druck von außen, hat sich bei uns bewährt.


 
das bringt´s auf den punkt. kann man so stehen lassen...

ganz am anfang bin ich mal auf einer nassen wurzel ausgerutscht, weil ein hund auf den trail lief und ich klugerweise, mit beiden bremsen gebremst hab. joah... und auf einer nassen wurzel mat sich das mit dem vorderrad nicht sooo gut. jedenfalls hat´s mich da ordentlich gelegt, ich bin irgendwie mit dem schultergürtel gegen einen stein oder eine wurzel geknallt und hab ja eh schon schrauben in beiden schultern. da hatte ich dann erst mal ´ne ganze zeit lang schiss im regen zu fahren. dann kommt halt die sachen mit dem automatisieren ins spiel. heute würde ich mit 99,9%er wahrscheinlichkeit nie mehr die vorderbremse nutzen, wenn ich über nasses holz fahre. 

...oh man. wenn ich grad so an die situation denk. ZACK und schon hab ich gelegen. ich hatte keinen blassen schimmer wie das passieren konnte. aber dafür gibt´s ja das forum hier. bissel was gelesen, beim nächsten regenguss ganz bewusst über wurzeln drüber und siehe da: alles kein problem mehr.


----------



## bbmob07 (9. August 2012)

Ich schätze, das große Problem ist nicht zwingend die Angst vor zum Beispiel wegrutschenden Reifen, sondern eher die Angst vor der Möglichen Konsequenz, sprich: einem Sturz und den möglicherweise schmerzhaften Folgen.

Es ist bei mir ja auch so: Wie ich in einem früheren Post geschrieben habe, werd ich enorm langsam, wenn es steil bergab geht. Weil ich eben Angst vor dem Sturz habe und davor möglicherweise verletzt und hilflos alleine im Wald rumzuliegen. Das wär nämlich echt Kacke.

Ich werde mir jetzt (auch wenn es unsinnig ist) Protektoren zulegen, da man damit eine gewissen Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen bekommt. Mal kucken wie das so klappt.

Grüße


----------



## DerJoe (9. August 2012)

Wenn du Angst hast, dass du alleine irgendwo im Wald liegst, dafür gibts inzwischen diverse Apps für Iphone, Android und Symbian. Ich kann da den ViewRanger empfehlen, da er auf fast allen Systemen läuft. So kann eine Person deines Vertrauens immer verfolgen und sehen, wo du dich gerade aufhälst. Das nennt sich BuddyBeacon (Standort-Sharing).
Diverse britische Rettungsorganisationen nutzen den ViewRanger beispielsweise, auch international, wenn die z.B. in Katastrophenregionen unterwegs sind. Kosten für die GPS-App zwischen kostenlos und 0,99 Cent. Teuer ist das Ding nur, wenn man deren Zusatzkarten kauft. Braucht man aber nicht. Man kann auch sehr gut mit den kostenlosen Online-Karten arbeiten, die automatisch gespeichert werden und ab dann auch offline zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (9. August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Imo ist diese "Angst" aber völlig irrational. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das ein Sturz so schwer sein könnte, das ich hilflos in der Wallachei liegen bleibe. Ich fahr ja schließlich nur S0 bis S1 mit kurzen S2-Passagen. So schlimm kann das nicht sein. Aber es gibt halt dieses kleine Männchen im Kopf...


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2012)

Also Trails mit S2 Passagen trage ich immer Protektoren, zumindest für die Knie.
Helm und Handschuhe sind generell dabei.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. August 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Wenn du Angst hast, dass du alleine irgendwo im Wald liegst, dafür gibts inzwischen diverse Apps für Iphone, Android und Symbian.


Man sollte immer testen, ob in dem befahrenen Areal überhaupt ein Netzkontakt besteht. Man wird sich vielleicht wundern, wie oft und lange man z.B. am Albtrauf in einem Funkloch fährt.

Paul


----------



## scylla (9. August 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Man sollte immer testen, ob in dem befahrenen Areal überhaupt ein Netzkontakt besteht. Man wird sich vielleicht wundern, wie oft und lange man z.B. am Albtrauf in einem Funkloch fährt.
> 
> Paul



im Odenwald ist's genauso! Da hilft selbst das angeblich ach so tolle Telekom-Netz nicht 

Alleine fahr ich eh nicht gern, und wenn es sein muss dann fahr ich lieber die langsamen "Bastelabfahrten", wo man schlimmstenfalls höchstens mit 5 km/h umkippt. Sachen wo man irgendwo abstürzen könnte etc. werden dann lieber geschoben. Die schlimmeren Stürze passieren ja oft bei viel Geschwindigkeit und auf eher einfacheren Strecken, wo man manchmal unaufmerksam ist oder zu wagemutig fährt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2012)

Auch in vielen Alpentälern ist es so! Auf dem Weg zur Esterbergalm mal erlebt, das musste der Kumpel des Verunfallten bis fast nach Wallgau abfahren, um die Rettung alarmieren zu können. 
Allein bin ich der totale Schisser, da fahr ich nicht mal Bastelabfahrten, sondern nur Sachen, die ich zu 110% beherrsche. Ich glaub, allein schon dadurch, dass man sich verkrampft, steigt die Sturzgefahr um 50%  Wobei ich trotzdem auch gern mal alleine fahr, einfach um auch mal die meditative Seite beim MTB zu genießen.


----------



## ventizm (9. August 2012)

wenn man alleine ist, sollte man tatsächlich etwas langsamer machen. ist aber leichter gesagt als getan, denn wenn´s rollt, dann rollt´s.


----------



## manurie (9. August 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal ein Thema angesprochen über dass man irgendwie nicht oft was ließt (empfinde ich zumindest so) - und zwar Ängste bis hin zu Phobien.
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr damit umgeht, welche Erfolge ihr erzielt habt und mit welchen Tricks, Wegen und Mitteln ihr euch entgegen eurer Ängste steigert.
> 
> In meinem Fall ist es so dass ich Höhenangst habe und noch viel schlimmer Angst davor Kontrolle abzugeben - anders ausgedrückt Fahrgeschäfte wie Achterbahn, Kettenkarussell usw. wo es etwas schneller wird und ich keinen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit habe lösen in mir eine ungeheuere Angst aus.



Gutes Thema.
Ich hab Höhenangst, Flugangst, Panikattacken, Menschen ansprechen oder sonstige Angst mir weh zu tun.

Gegen die Höhenangst kann ich garnichts tun, ich scheiss mir fast in die Hose, wenn ich mit dem LKW mal die Autobahnbrücke über den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal und ein wenig Wind weht.

Panikattacken hatte ich fast drei Jahre lang, sind mittlerweile weg und auskuriert, ich hatte jedesmal das Gefühl nen schlechten Lebensstil zu führen, mich abends ins Bett zu legen und morgens tod zu sein. Ich hab mich in der Zeit total zugelötet. Es hat sich erst wieder gebessert, weil ich körperlich aktiver wurde und viel Zeit an frischer Luft verbracht habe, eben sozusagen den Job umgestellt habe. Die Panikattacken hatte ich allerdings auch schon, wo ich 10 Jahre alt war.

Menschen direkt ansprechen habe ich immer noch Probleme und ich versuche das zu vermeiden, nur beinhaltet das mein Job und ich mach das zwangsläufig und muss feststellen, dass ich darin supergut bin und Andere sich auf mich verlassen, dementsprechend ist auch Druck da.

Die andere Angst mir weh zu tun habe ich immer, aber ich bin schon oft auf die Fresse gefallen, aufgestanden, nicht rumgejammert und weitergemacht.

Was mich stärker gemacht hat, Andere habe genauso viele Ängste und reden nicht drüber. Ich weiss diese Ängste, weil ich sie selbst durchlebt habe und damit lebe und das macht mich stark.

Verlieren oder Angst zeigen ist eine Stärke.


----------



## DerJoe (9. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Panikattacken hatte ich fast drei Jahre lang, sind mittlerweile weg und auskuriert, ich hatte jedesmal das Gefühl nen schlechten Lebensstil zu führen, mich abends ins Bett zu legen und morgens tod zu sein. Ich hab mich in der Zeit total zugelötet. Es hat sich erst wieder gebessert, weil ich körperlich aktiver wurde und viel Zeit an frischer Luft verbracht habe, eben sozusagen den Job umgestellt habe. Die Panikattacken hatte ich allerdings auch schon, wo ich 10 Jahre alt war.
> 
> Menschen direkt ansprechen habe ich immer noch Probleme und ich versuche das zu vermeiden, nur beinhaltet das mein Job und ich mach das zwangsläufig und muss feststellen, dass ich darin supergut bin und Andere sich auf mich verlassen, dementsprechend ist auch Druck da.



Ich kenne das nur zu gut. Auch das mit dem "zulöten". Ich benötige einen selektiven Serotonin-Wiederaufnahme-Hemmer. Manche kommen besser mit MAO-Hemmer klar. Ich sehe das als eine Stoffwechselstörung an, ähnlich wie Diabetes. Es ist nur schwer dies der Umwelt zu vermitteln. 
Das sind dann echte Ängste und Phobien. Was hier zum grossen Teil diskutiert wird, sind eher gesunde Ängste, die uns die Natur mitgegeben hat, um uns vor gefährlichen Situationen zu warnen und um mehr Adrenalin auszuschütten damit wir im Notfall schneller reagieren können. Ohne die hier geschilderten Ängste nun herabstufen zu wollen.

Aber auch mir hat der Sport, die vermehrte Aktivität und eben die Medikamente stark geholfen. Du bist also nicht alleine hier mit dieser Problematik.


----------



## ventizm (9. August 2012)

was darf man unter zulöten verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (9. August 2012)

Nicht mehr das Haus oder die Wohung verlassen. Sich selbst total isolieren. 
Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agoraphobie oder http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soziale_Phobie 
Nur als Beispiele.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr jetzt seit 2,3 Wochen täglich - je nachdem wieviel Zeit ich habe. Ich habe mir bei uns ein anspruchsvollen Trial rausgesucht der mich schon ziemlich auslastet. Wurzeln, Sand, nur Gefälle, keine Steigungen. Für manche nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung aber für mich die Welt. Am Anfang hatte ich auch enorme Angst, bin abundzu abgestiegen oder habe "abgebrochen" in dem ich zwischendrin mal abgebogen bin. Ich habe mir vorgenommen diesen einen Trial so oft zu fahren bis ich ihn bis ans Maximum beherrsche - erst dann will ich mich steigern. Und ich sehe bisher aufjedenfall schon eine Steigerung. Mittlerweile fahre ich den Trial durch und versuche mich auch daran zB. Wurzeln besser "zu nehmen".

Was bringt es mir wenn ich als Anfänger jeden Tag einen anderen Trial fahre und mir zwischendrin in die Hose ********? Da tobe ich mich erstmal bei meinem "Stammtrial" aus, bevor ich mich im unbekannten Terrain auf die zwölf haue.

Grüße


----------



## mobezi (10. August 2012)

@ Joe und Manurie
sowas ist ja schrecklich... Dagegen werden ein paar Fahrprobleme wirklich zu Kleinigkeiten!
Im Ansatz kenne ich das nur, vom beispielsweise Schiff- oder Fähre fahren. Jetzt hab ich nicht mal Angst, daß Ding könnte sinken, aber mir ist schlicht mulmig, sobald ich festen Boden unter den Füßen verlassen muß. Und enge Räume mag ich auch nicht sehr gerne Mit Ablenken hat's bisher funktioniert...
Geflogen bin ich noch nie und Aufzug fahre ich auch nicht
Gondel fahren macht mir komischerweise nichts, auch so ein Phänomen...

wie gesagt, sehr schlimm ausgeprägt, ist es nicht bei mir. Trotzdem frag ich mich manchmal, wo kommt sowas her? Ich hatte keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, man hat mich als Kind nirgendwo eingesperrt, ich habe wie gesagt, keine blöden Erlebnisse mit Schiff, Fähre, Flugzeug, Aufzüge gehabt und ich erinnere mich deutlich, daß ich als Kind mit wachsender Begeisterung Aufzug gefahren bin .....


----------



## ventizm (10. August 2012)

irgendwie merk ich grad das es etwas unpassend von mir war in diesem thread zu posten. hier geht´s ja schon um was anderes als das von mir beschriebene...

@derjoe: danke für´s aufklären.
@larslangfinger: von der grundidee ist es nicht falsch was du machst, aber ein bisschen abwechslung tut dem eigenen können schon ganz gut. und, nebenbei, du fährst auf einem trail nicht trial. 

so, ich glaub jetzt werd ich mich wieder auf´s stille mitlesen beschränken und den thread den leuten überlassen, die "richtige ängste" haben, denn darum geht´s hier ja.


----------



## DerJoe (10. August 2012)

Ne, du warst schon ganz richtig hier. Die Leute mit den 'echten' Ängsten und Phobien sind hier eher die Ausnahmen. Ich wollte damit nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass es da Unterschiede gibt.
Es gibt normale, gesunde Ängste und eben nicht so gesunde, krankheitsbedingte Ängste.

Um den Bogen wieder zu den 'fachbezogenen' Ängsten zu spannen:
Ich brauchte auch eine Weile um zu verstehen, dass mich Geschwindigkeit sicher macht. Da ist dieser innere Widerspruch. Man fühlt sich in einer Sektion unsicher und geht diese langsam an. Weil man Angst hat, zu stürzen. Und genau dann stürzt man oft auch. Wenn man aber die Sektion schneller nimmt, kommt man besser durch. 
Unsere Räder sind nichts anderes als Kreisel. Nehmen wir einen Kreisel, drehen den schnell und stupsen den dann an. Es passiert nicht viel. Der Kreisel stabilisiert sich sofort wieder selbst und dreht sich unbeeindruckt weiter. Dreht sich der Kreisel aber langsam und wir stossen den an, so beginnt er zu eiern, verliert seinen Stand und kippt um.
Auf Biken übertragen bedeutet das, dass ich wesentlich stabiler fahre, wenn ich eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit habe. Steine und Wurzeln machen mir weniger aus. Sie bringen mein Rad nicht so schnell ins Ungleichgewicht.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass mein Rad nicht über jedes Hindernis hopplet und dahinter in ein Tal fällt und ich mit Kraft da rauskommen muss. Der Schwung bringt mich über dieses Tal hinweg. Ich merke es gar nicht und eigentlich läuft das Rad mit höherer Geschwindigkeit ruhiger.
Das ist einfache Physik und wenn man das erstmal für sich angenommen und verstanden hat, verlieren viele Sektionen ihren angsteinflössenden Mythos.
Probiert es einmal aus, an einer Stelle, die ihr sonst nur sehr langsam und vorsichtig fahrt, die aber eigentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten zulassen würden. Tastet euch vorsichtig an diese höheren Geschwindigkeiten ran. Ihr werdet sehen, dass das Bike stabiler bleibt, wenn ihr etwas mehr Speed drauf habt.


----------



## ventizm (10. August 2012)

ich kann meine klappe doch nicht halten. die thematik ist einfach zu interessant...



DerJoe schrieb:


> Das ist einfache Physik und wenn man das erstmal für sich angenommen und verstanden hat, verlieren viele Sektionen ihren angsteinflössenden Mythos.


 guter punkt. als wir früher mal gefragt wurden, wie wir es schaffen mit einem skateboard verschiedene tricks über treppen und co zu ziehen, hab ich gesagt: "physik und psychologie. das ist alles." das kann man selbstverständlich auf jede sportart übertragen. macht man sich die physikalischen vorgänge in der jeweiligen sportart bewusst, ist praktisch jeder extremsport leicht. aaaber... dann kommt die psychologie, die bei der frage des könnens, die gewichtigere rolle spielt. traut man sich auch zu die jeweiligen physikalischen vorgänge in gang zu setzen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (10. August 2012)

Ich hab hier im Nachbarort eine Treppe, da traue ich mich einfach nicht runter. Ich stand schon oben und hab dann wieder umgedreht. Ich bin schon steilere Treppen gefahren, die Stufen sind aus Beton und griffig, meine ich, nicht beschädigt und es gibt sogar ein Geländer.
Und warum komme ich da nicht runter?
Weil sie elend lang ist und unten nach einem 2m Fußweg der See beginnt.
Wenn also was schief geht, kann ich mir aussuchen, ob ich in den Beton beiße oder planschen gehe.  
Aber eines Tages fahr ich da doch runter, bestimmt.  


Damit kann man natürlich leben.
Schlimmer sind andere Ängste, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben.
Ich bin schon mal hungrig schlafen gegangen, weil ich mich nicht getraut habe, zum Einkaufen die Wohnung zu verlassen.
In dieser Zeit tat mir oft mein Fahrrad gut, denn so konnte ich immer unter  Leute, ohne sie ansprechen zu müssen. Und auf meinem Fahrrad fühlte ich  mich immer sicher. Und doch bin ich oft erst im dunkeln los gefahren. 
Auf Arbeit muss ich auch fremde Menschen ansprechen. Und? Nichts schlimmes passiert. Und zu Hause? Da weiß ich, dass auch nichts schlimmes passieren wird, aber ... tja, es geht nicht. Es geht einfach nicht. Auf einmal, gibt es so viele Gründe es nicht tun zu müssen.
Mit der Zeit wurde es besser, aber quälend langsam. Und es hat viel damit zu tun, dass ich an Selbstsicherheit gewonnen habe. 

@"zulöten":
darunter verstehe ich eigentlich: `ne Buddel Schnaps und rinn in Kopp, bis nich mehr geht.


----------



## manurie (10. August 2012)

mobezi schrieb:


> @ Joe und Manurie
> wie gesagt, sehr schlimm ausgeprägt, ist es nicht bei mir. Trotzdem frag ich mich manchmal, wo kommt sowas her? Ich hatte keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, man hat mich als Kind nirgendwo eingesperrt, ich habe wie gesagt, keine blöden Erlebnisse mit Schiff, Fähre, Flugzeug, Aufzüge gehabt und ich erinnere mich deutlich, daß ich als Kind mit wachsender Begeisterung Aufzug gefahren bin .....



Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so schlimm dran und man hat mich als Kind auch nicht schlecht behandelt. Ich weiss auch nicht wo das herkommt. Nur ich konnte dagegen was tun, zumindest gegen die Panikattacken. Ich hab meinen Job geändert, also ich bin viel auf Reisen(Montage), ein wenig Verantwortung(bin Montageleiter) und bin darin richtig gut. Dazu viel Bewegung an frischer Luft, Sonne usw. und Kommunikation. Und ständig neue Herausforderungen und Situationen. Ich hab das auch nur zufällig herausgefunden, weil ich wurde von der Firma nur als Not für Montage eingesetzt, 2 Wochen Montage Panikattacken weg, 1 Woche Firma Panikattacken wieder da. Jetzt bin ich nur noch Monteur und wohne auch von Firma 300km weit weg. Mal kurz zwischendurch habe ich woanders gearbeitet am Wohnort, ich hab da wieder freiwillig gekündigt, nicht weil der Job schlecht war, sondern weil ich mich unfrei fühlte.

Ich bin von jeher schon als Kind ängstlich gewesen und auch in der Schule damit konfrontiert worden, also ich hab vor alles Angst gehabt und mich am liebsten verkrochen, dabei hatte ich gar keinen Grund. Meine Leistungen waren mehr wie überdurchschnittlich, ich habe nie lernen müssen um etwas zu begreifen, ich habs sofort begriffen, sofern ich dazu Lust hatte.

Aber sowas wie Ängste sind auch vererbbar und auch verschieden, mein Vater krabbelt keine Leiter über 4m hoch, war aber technischer Taucher und ging bis 100m runter. Mir machen auch keine beengten Räume was aus, bloss in der Höhe krabbel ich einiges höher, trotz Höhenangst. Ich bin letztes Jahr aus 3m Höhe abgestürzt und direkt mit dem Kopf(Auge) auf Beton aufgeschlagen, 4 Wochen Krankenschein. War nichts Schlimmes passiert, kein Knochenbruch und noch nicht mal ein blaues Auge, nur paar fette Cuts am Auge. Die Höhenangst habe ich nicht verloren, bloss in dem Moment wo du fällst denkst du nur ********, warum muss das jetzt sein und stehst auf.

Ängste wie irgendwo runterzufahren sind normal und wenn man die nicht hätte wäre es falsch. Ich fahre auch erst langsam runter und steiger mich dann, wichtig ist nur, wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt, sich nicht. in Ansprüche steigern wegen Gruppenzwang, das Meiste lernt man selbst und in der Wiederholung wird man besser. Das könnt ihr mir glauben, ich bin gelernter Schweisser und bin dabei nicht mit Talent gesegnet worden, erst die Fehleranalyse(eigene Fehler) und die regelmässige Wiederholung haben mich gut gemacht. War letztes Jahr auf einem 4-Wochen-Kurs und jeder hat mir zugesehen, bewundert und wollte wissen wie das geht, ich war am Schluss besser wie der Lehrschweisser. Denen kannste auch nichts erzählen, wichtig ist üben, üben , üben ... Dann geht auch die Unsicherheit weg.


----------



## manurie (10. August 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> @"zulöten":
> darunter verstehe ich eigentlich: `ne Buddel Schnaps und rinn in Kopp, bis nich mehr geht.


Das meinte ich auch in der Ähnlichkeit.

@zarea
Ja Fahrrad, Anonymität der Grossstadt ist gut um sich verstecken.

Ich fahre meistens früh los mit dem MTB und da treffe ich meist Gleichgesinnte, egal ob Skater, Jogger, Hundeführer usw., die grüsse ich alle. Und manchmal habe ich da auch ein Gespräch, echt geil.

Lies mein Beitrag vorher, ich bin viel auf Montage und manche Privatpersonen(Kunden) erzählen mir soviel aus ihrem Leben, als wenn sie nur auf mich gewartet haben um das alles los zu werden. Da biste nur am lachen, ich mag das und gerade das hat mir viel geholfen.

Ich hab zb. in Pinneberg nen 90jährigen getroffen, der Zigarre paffte und mir dann erzählte, er hätte nie geraucht und erst vor drei Jahren angefangen hat und deswegen seinen Arzt konsultiert hat, der Arzt hat gesagt: Rauchen sie weiter. Und die Krönung war, der plauderte einfach weiter, eben: Das ich heute noch lebe habe ich nur der SS zur verdanken, ich bin in Litauen verletzt worden und die gesamte Wehrmacht hat mich liegenlassen, bis die SS kam und die mit den Worten: Wir lassen keinen Deutschen im Stich. Und ihn mitgenommen haben.

Das sind Geschichten die real sind und mit so einer Fazination erzählt werden, da siehst das Leuchten in den Augen der Menschen. Aber nur wenn du auf die Strasse gehst, bekommst du solche Geschichten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. August 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das große Problem ist nicht zwingend die Angst vor zum Beispiel wegrutschenden Reifen, sondern eher die Angst vor der Möglichen Konsequenz, sprich: einem Sturz und den möglicherweise schmerzhaften Folgen.


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Jugend und Alter. Als Kind / Jugendlicher kann man die möglichen Folgen kaum realistisch abschätzen. Es fehlt die Erfahrung. Hat man erst diverse Verletzungen gehabt, vielleicht durch lächerliche Auslöser verursacht, dann schätzt man die Schmerzen und Einschränkungen nicht mehr als unbedeutend ein. Man ist auch nicht mehr stolz auf seine Verletzungen, wie es im Forum manchmal durchscheint. Die zugehörige Angst ist unbewusst aufgebaut worden. Das ist eine sinnvoller Lernvorgang der Natur. 
Das vorsichtigere Vorgehen ermöglicht das schrittweise Lernen und gibt wieder Selbstvertrauen.



> Ich werde mir jetzt (auch wenn es unsinnig ist) Protektoren zulegen, da man damit eine gewissen Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen bekommt. Mal kucken wie das so klappt.


Das klappt. Wenn man sich Knie und Ellbogen oft genug lädiert hat, ist es eine sehr positive Überraschung, bei einem Sturz keine derartige Folgen zu verspüren.
Deswegen fahr ich nicht einmal mehr zum Bäcker ohne Helm.



ventizm schrieb:


> "physik und psychologie. das ist alles." ... macht man sich die  physikalischen vorgänge in der jeweiligen sportart bewusst, ist  praktisch jeder extremsport leicht.


sicher?



> aaaber... dann kommt die  psychologie, die bei der frage des könnens, die gewichtigere rolle  spielt. traut man sich auch zu die jeweiligen physikalischen vorgänge in  gang zu setzen?!


Können ist ein Lernergebnis. Gerade aber die Fehltritte beim Lernen erzeugen Ängste, wenn die Folgen erheblich sind. Es gibt Vorgänge, die man in ihrer Schwierigkeit nicht allmählich steigern kann. Hopp oder Topp.
Wer eine gute Veranlagung hat, wird bestimmte Fehler nicht machen und weiter kommen. Andere mögen mutiger sein (wenn man so die Videos bei youtube anschaut) sind aber weder mit motorischer Begabung noch mit Verständnis irgendwelcher Vorgänge gesegnet.
Die erzählen dann von ihren Heldentaten und zeigen ihre Narben vor. 

Paul


----------



## zarea (11. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ... Lies mein Beitrag vorher, ...


Hab ich.
Ich arbeite auch auf Montage, seit 15 Jahren. Finde es aber nicht so toll, kann aber ganz gut von leben.  

Und die Leute erzählen gerne, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, und das tun sie mit so einer Inbrunst, dass ich nicht mehr zu Wort komme. Na ja, ich lass sie dann labern.
Mit manchen Menschen möchte ich mich aber doch unterhalten, weiß aber oft nicht, was ich sagen soll. Erst hinterher fällt mir ein, was ich alles hätte antworten können. Ich muss für alles zu lange überlegen, und beim Small-Talk muss man spontan antworten, das gelingt mir nicht sehr oft. Das ist schade.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Ich hab bis hierher mitgelesen, möchte mich nun doch auch mal einklinken bzw. auch von dem schon geschilderten Problem "Angst vor Sprüngen" berichten...

Ich fahre nun seit 1,5 Jahren wieder aktiv, aber in der letzten Zeit erst wieder "richtig".. Habe mir ein Enduro zugelegt und stelle nun (vllt. unbewusst) an mich selbst die Erwartung, dass ich mit dem Ding doch mal was reißen muss... War heute auf einer Freeride Strecke, die ein paar Kids im Wald gebaut haben, ein paar knackige Abfahrten, Rampen, 3 Tables etc. Ich wollte unbedingt das springen üben, bin auch ein paar mal über die Dinger rüber, auch abgehoben, aber jedes Mal steif wie ein Baum... Habe iwie derbe Schiss mich zu maulen und/oder das Bike kaputt zu machen. So war das ganze dann eher unbefriedigend für mich... 

Vor ein paar Jahren (vor 15) um genau zu sein war es nicht so das Problem, da bin ich mit dem BMX über alle möglichen Dinge gesprungen bzw. habs versucht und hatte nie das Problem dass ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe "was passiert wenn Du dich packst?!"...

Das ärgert mich schon ganz schön, da ich eig. denke ich könnte mehr schaffen, aber aus Angst & mangelnder Technik mich nichts traue.. :/


----------



## redVellocet (12. August 2012)

So, dann will ich nach der "lustigen" Fahrt heute auch mal...

Ich habe erst dieses Jahr so richtig mit dem Fahren begonnen, quasi ganz von Null. Da in der ersten Zeit die Kondition absolut noch nicht so mitgemacht hat, wie ich das wollte, hat es dann auch doch etwas länger gedauert, bis die ersten "richtigen" Fahrten kommen konnten.

Im Grunde bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Stand auch ganz zufrieden. Ich merke aber immer öfter, wie mir einfach die Angst oder besser gesagt mein Bauchgefühl einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Die Hauptprobleme habe ich in Kurven - vor allem in sehr steilen Abschnitten oder bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.
Nun ist es nicht so, dass ich einfach nicht weiß, wie man Kurven richtig fährt oder dass ich es nicht hinkriegen würde. Nein, ich weiß ganz genau, wie man Kurven bei höherer Geschwindigkeit richtig fährt und dass ich es drauf habe. Ich weiß auch, dass ich meinem Bike in der Hinsicht absolut vertrauen kann und dass die Reifen auf so etwas ausgelegt sind und nicht wegschmieren werden. Da existiert einfach so eine unbegründete, tief verwurzelte Angst im Hinterkopf, die Kurve nicht zu kriegen oder den Anker werfen zu müssen.

Rational betrachtet müsste es also ohne Probleme klappen, tut es aber einfach nicht. Wie oben schon geschrieben, macht mir mein Bauchgefühl alles kaputt. 
Bestes Beispiel von heute: Ich komme einen relativ steilen Trailabschnitt mit höherer Geschwindigkeit herunter, es folgt eine 90° Linkskurve. Sehr viel Platz, griffiger Boden - normalerweise kann garnichts schief gehen.
Ich war mir 10m vor der Kurve noch absolut bewusst, wie ich sie angehen muss, suche meine Linie, fange an, das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken und dann plötzlich der Gedanke: "Das kannst du nicht machen, du rutschst weg, du erdest dich...".
Mir war in dem Moment auch genau bewusst, dass ich die Kurve nicht mehr kriege, wenn ich mich mit dem Rad aufrichte, aber das flaue Gefühl im Magen hat obsiegt und mich hat es aus der Kurve getrieben. Zum Glück war nebem dem Weg noch genügend Platz im Unterholz, so dass ich zwischen dem Gestrüpp noch heil abbremsen konnte.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es fast jedes Mal so abläuft und ich es einfach nicht in den Griff bekomme. Der Witz daran ist ja auch, dass ich die Kurven, in denen ich mich einfach mal zusammenreiße, wunderbar hinbekomme - und auf die Gusch gefallen bin ich dabei ja auch noch nicht.
Nebenher fahre ich Moped/Motorrad und habe dort absolut kein Problem damit, mich ordentlich in die Kurve zu legen. Woran es liegt...ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## stumpen (12. August 2012)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass es fast jedes Mal so abläuft und ich es einfach nicht in den Griff bekomme. Der Witz daran ist ja auch, dass ich die Kurven, in denen ich mich einfach mal zusammenreiße, wunderbar hinbekomme - und auf die Gusch gefallen bin ich dabei ja auch noch nicht.
> Nebenher fahre ich Moped/Motorrad und habe dort absolut kein Problem damit, mich ordentlich in die Kurve zu legen. Woran es liegt...ich habe keine Ahnung.




Oft ist das Problem bei Kurven nach langen oder steilen Abfahrten, dass man auf dem Bike steif wird, und die Arme durchdrückt. Wenn du darauf achtest die Arme locker zu halten und die Ellbogen etwas zu Knicken wird es vielleicht besser. 
Generel ist es empfehlenswert an der allgemeinen Beweglichkeit zu arbeiten. 
Und so doof es auch klingt, wenn dir Linkskurven im speziellen Probleme machen, könnte es daran liegen, dass du vielleicht links schlechter aus den Klicks kommst, oder absteigen kannst. 

So ist es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## redVellocet (13. August 2012)

Ich fahre mit Flatpedals, daran kann es also schonmal nicht liegen.
Auch ist das Problem nicht auf Kurven nach Abfahrten oder auf eine bestimmte Richtung beschränkt, es kommt in dem Moment einfach zu einer Art Denkblockade...reines Kopfproblem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2012)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Auch ist das Problem nicht auf Kurven nach Abfahrten oder auf eine bestimmte Richtung beschränkt, es kommt in dem Moment einfach zu einer Art Denkblockade...reines Kopfproblem.


... und der Blick starr in die momentane Fahrtrichung?

Das habe ich als meine Angstreaktion ausgemacht. Arme und Beine steif, Blick starr -> das Unglück, das ich vermeiden will, kommen sehen.
Die richtige Reaktion Arme und Beine leicht gebeugt, Rad drücken, äußeren Ellbogen und Schulter vor, Blick in die Kurvenbiegung -> dorthin will ich unbedingt, kann ich manchmal anstoßen und dann klappt es auch.

Statt sich auf das Vermeiden konzentrieren, sich auf das Tun zu verlegen, kann die Ängste unterdrücken, solange die kleinen positiven Rückmeldungen kommen: ich bin immer noch auf dem Rad!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (13. August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde das nächste mal bewusster darauf achten.

Jetzt rein im Nachhinein betrachtet war zumindest der Blick starr nach vorn, ja.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. August 2012)

Ich hab schieß vor stufen/treppen 

Fahr ich zu langsam verlier ich die kontrolle, fahr ich zu schnell hab ich schiss dass es das bike zerlegt


----------



## 3xA (14. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich hab schieß vor stufen/treppen
> 
> Fahr ich zu langsam verlier ich die kontrolle, fahr ich zu schnell hab ich schiss dass es das bike zerlegt



Hatte ich auch mal, such dir Treppen die relativ klein sind, oder die die sehr lang sind dann immer steigern, so habe ich es zumindest geschaft. 

Gruss


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

3xA schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal, such dir Treppen die relativ klein sind, oder die die sehr lang sind dann immer steigern, so habe ich es zumindest geschaft.
> 
> Gruss



So ganz langezogene auf die das bike fast komplett passt gehen ja noch 
Aber sobald ich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig "falle" wirds heikel


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

So vorhin mal an ein paar treppen gewagt, 4er/5er/6er.... 

Mit sattel ganz unten ging es, aber der arsch geht mir trotzdem auf grundeis 

Und ich schaff es auch nicht 1-2 stufen mit nem sprung zu nehmen weil ichs rad nje genug hochbekomme und so oder so zuerst mit dem vorderrad aufkomme, also voll fürn arsch


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. August 2012)

Mal ein kurzes Erfolgserlebnis posten. 

Ich wollte jetzt mal langsam anfangen Drops mit schräger Landung zu üben - sowas geht bis jetzt irgendwie gar nicht.
Gestern also 'nen Drop gefunden mit schräger (rutschiger) Anfahrt und die Landung war ebenso schräg und leicht rutschig. Dafür war er von der Höhe so dass man theoretisch selbst den höchsten Punkt mit'm Freerider wohl noch hätte fahren können - wäre nur unangenehm geworden denke ich (wegen dem nach vorne fallen). Erstmal ca. 10 Min. in Ruhe angeschaut und mir meine Gedanken gemacht, sprich mich beruhigt und mir klar gemacht dass ich das kann. Dann ganz am Rand (wo der Drop noch kleiner wurde) die Landezone genau eingeprägt und ein Stück weit zurück geschoben, dabei aber immer noch die Landung im Auge behalten und erstmal nur drüber gerollt. Beim zweiten Mal ganz leicht gezogen beim drüber rollen. Das dritte Mal wurde etwas mehr gezogen und beim vierten Mal bin ich dann auf Grund der Geschwindigkeit etwas mehr Richtung Mitte tendiert - als das auch klappte war der Knoten für den Drop geplatzt und ich bin noch ein paar Mal gesprungen. Freitag geht es wohl wieder dahin um die Erfahrungen an dem Drop zu festigen und zu schauen was ich mir als nächstes vornehme (vielleicht einen zweiten Drop einer Geraden in eine Schräge kurz davor). 

Wichtigste Erkenntnisse:
- natürlich klein anfangen und sich steigern
- und am wichtigsten: nicht direkt aufgeben, sondern sich ruhig mal 'ne halbe Stunde mit dem Problem beschäftigen, sich alles einprägen (Absprung, Landung etc.) und die Angst langsam abmindern und sich auch überlegen wodurch die Situation für's erste entschärft werden kann


----------



## 3xA (15. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> So ganz langezogene auf die das bike fast komplett passt gehen ja noch
> Aber sobald ich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig "falle" wirds heikel



Hast du irgendwo Treppen die "normale" grösse haben aber die Steigung nicht sehr hoch ist? Mit denen lässt es sich gut trainieren! Mit der Zeit gewöhnst du dich an das "fallen", am Anfang war ich auch sehr unsicher unterwegs.
Also mit Treppen eifach etwas Zeit lassen dann passt das schon! (Wenn du die "angst" mal überwunden hast wirst du merken das es eig. keine grosse Sache ist) 

Gruss


----------



## DerJoe (16. August 2012)

In Essen gibts einen Verein, der am Ende seiner langen Runde der CTF mit sowas aufwartet:






Tue ich mir auch nicht an. Nicht aufgrund des fehlenden Fahrkönnens, oder Angst, sondern weil ich es für gefährlich und sinnfrei halte. Ein paar Meter weiter gibts eine Umfahrung. Wer auf dieser Treppe stürzt, hat kaum Möglichkeiten mit heilen Knochen davon zu kommen. Noch dazu ist die am Ende der Runde, wenn einige schon sehr erschöpft und unkonzentriert sind.
Es gibt einfach Dinge, die müssen nicht sein.


----------



## ventizm (16. August 2012)

treppenfahren ist doch die leichteste übung... für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.

ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

@der joe

 sowas würd ich nie machen, die du schon sagst, zu gefährlich, ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste 

@ventizm

Das mag ja sein, so ist das aber mit ängste und phobien

Ich traue meinem bike halt noch nicht, da ich jahrelang immer nur die 150euro supermarkt mtbs gefahren bin. Ebenso misstrauisch bin ich wenn ich mit 35-40kmh irgendwo nen berg runterbretter, das vertrauen in die materie fehlt.
-fetzt jch mir die reifen
-bricht irgendwas

Das ich nach 60km mit dem neuen bike direkt nen platten hatte, hats auch net grad besser gemacht 


@3xA

Ich weiß nicht wie ich den winkel beschreiben soll evtl 40/45 grad winkel...2-3 treppen waren kein problem gestern, obwohl da andere wahrscheinlich einfach drüber jumpen 
Bei 5/6/7 treppen kam dann schon das mulmige gefühl wenn man oben steht 
Liegt wohl teilweise auch an der fahrtechnik, ja ich weiß, gewicht nach hinten, arsch übers hinterrad, manchmal "vergesse" ich das aber aus gewohnheit mal...
Dann denk ich mir , **** zu weit vorne, bremse ab und der rest ist geschichte^^ aber richtig gelegt hats mich gott sei dank noch nicht


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Liegt wohl teilweise auch an der fahrtechnik, ja ich weiß, gewicht nach hinten, arsch übers hinterrad, manchmal "vergesse" ich das aber aus gewohnheit mal...
> Dann denk ich mir , **** zu weit vorne, bremse ab und der rest ist geschichte^^ aber richtig gelegt hats mich gott sei dank noch nicht



Damit eben das nicht passiert kannst Du ja mal versuchen bereits in der Anfahrt auf die Treppe mehrmals die Bewegung des "aktiv nach hinten bewegens" auszuführen. Also zurück, vor, zurück, vor...dann klappt das vielleicht auf der Treppe etwas besser und Du vergisst es nicht.
Ausserdem kannst Du auf kleineren Treppen (z.B. 3 Stufen) die Du sicher fährst mal üben diese Stufe für Stufe gaaaanz langsam zu fahren bzw. auf den einzelnen Stufen anzuhalten - dadurch lernst Du dass Du auf 'ner Treppe doch sehr viel Kontrolle behalten kannst. Aber sowas bitte nur wenn Du Dich sonst schon absolut sicher fühlst.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Hm das ist ne gute idee, gestern bin ich fast ungebremst runter immer ^^


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Das ich nach 60km mit dem neuen bike direkt nen platten hatte, hats auch net grad besser gemacht



Wollen wir tauschen? Mich hats vor Jahren mit meinem neuen (ersten & einzigen) MTB (gleich n Enduro mit 160mm Federweg) bei den ersten 7 Ausfahrten 7 mal geschnetzelt.

Hatte allerdings meist mehr Glück als Verstand, so z.B.

Erste Ausfahrt (auch überhaupt) nach dem Kauf von Knieprotektoren. Ich: Hab keinen Rucksack, die bleiben daheim. Kollege: Ich hab eh nen Rucksack auf, ich nehm se dir mit. Oben dann die Knieprotektoren angezogen und auf den letzten 20m der Abfahrt dann mim linken Knie nen morschen Baumstumpf gespalten.
Hab das dann als Anlass genommen mir etwas mehr Protektoren + Rucksack zuzulegen. Es kam also die erste Ausfahrt mit Protektorenjacke: Querrille falsch eingeschätzt --> Vorderrad verschwindet in der Versenkung --> Bauchplatscher übern Lenker auf nen Faust-großen Stein ... keine Rippen gebrochen
Und als dann der Full-Face Helm aus England geliefert wurde (dank Wechselkurs gutes Geld gespart) ... gleich mal mim Unterkiefer gebremst ... auch nix passiert ... abgesehen vom Handgelenk was vom Doc ins MRT geschickt wurde --> nix gebrochen, trotzdem n halbes Jahr immer wieder Schmerzen. Merke: Wenn der Trail hinter der Kuppe abknickt, du aber denkst er würde gerade weiter gehen, dann ist Airtime über der Kuppe sehr ungünstig.
Die übrigen 4 Stürze kann man als Variationen der oben genannten betrachten

Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Mit meinem Fully fahr ich bis heute wie mit rohen Eiern in der Hose ... trau mich noch immer nicht die Abfahrt runter die ich zuvor mit meinem Stadtrad mit Starrgabel und Schwalbe Marathonreifen im ersten Versuch anstandslos runtergekommen bin. 
Vor n paar Wochen hat meine Freundin beschlossen sich auch n MTB zu kaufen ... Gestern hat sie zum ersten mal ein MTB (Fully & Leihrad) im Gelände bewegt und ist mir auf Anhieb bergab davon gezogen .

Nun sitz ich hier ... und mach mich über Fahrtechnikübungen & Fahrwerkssetup schlau ... denn die Kaufentscheidung meiner Freundin ist gefallen.

Meine größte Macke ist es allerdings in Kurven und Senken am Lenker zu ziehen ... das kommt natürlich der Traktion am Vorderrad zu gute ... aus Panik greif ich dann immer in die Eisen um auch wieder Gewicht aufn Lenker zu bekommen. Kurven sind definitiv meine größte Baustelle.
Mim Rennrad auf der Straße absolut kein Problem, Schräglage ohne Ende. Im Wald mim MTB? Möchte fast behaupten, dass nur wenige mit ihrem Bike noch aufrechter durch Kurven fahren als ich.

mfg Kopftuch


----------



## redVellocet (16. August 2012)

Wuhu, noch ein Kurvenexperte. 

Ich bin seit dem letzten Post auch noch nicht weiter, ich krieg die Blickführung nicht gebacken und starre einfach geradewegs vor's Vorderrad...habe das gestern nochmal analysiert. Das Drücken des Bikes gelingt mir mittlerweile immer öfter trotz Kopfblockade, aber hilft natürlich auch nichts, wenn der Rest nicht hinhaut.


----------



## bonzoo (16. August 2012)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Wollen wir tauschen? Mich hats vor Jahren mit meinem neuen (ersten & einzigen) MTB (gleich n Enduro mit 160mm Federweg) bei den ersten 7 Ausfahrten 7 mal geschnetzelt.
> 
> Hatte allerdings meist mehr Glück als Verstand, so z.B.
> 
> ...



Hmmm

Vielleicht mehr "Trockenübungen"? Soll heissen die Kurven auf einem breiten Weg üben (Körperhaltung, Blick) und dann an harmlose Abfahrten mit Kurven rantrauen? Beim Skifahren hat es mir enorm geholfen, als ich im "sicheren" Terrain (1A Idiotenhügel) die Basics geübt habe und mich dann LANGSAM an steileres Terrain rangetraut habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. August 2012)

Die Blickführung bekomm ich hin, da hilft Rennradfahren und (bitte nicht rumerzählen) die Tatsache das ich jahrelang in Zusammenarbeit mit der Polizei in Basel (CH) Fahrsicherheitskurse fürs Radfahren im Stadtverkehr gegeben hab (incl. Ausbildung und Anerkennung der Ausbildung durch den Fond für Verkehrssicherheit so wie den Verkehrssicherheitsrat). S erste was wir n Kindern im A-Kurs beibringen war "guck dahin wo du hin willst und nicht aufs Hinderniss".

Ich glaub ich schieb im Kopf einige der Stürze auch auf mangelnde Traktion und hab von daher gewaltig schiss s Bike ordentlich in Schräglage zu versetzen. Obendrein noch die Angst vor "Schlechtes Verhältniss von Muskelmasse (zum Abfangen) zu Masse + Sturz = Bruch".

Ich werd wohl die nächsten Tage Dämpfer und Gabel zu Toxoholics zum Service einschicken, dass die wieder da sind wenn meine Freundin ihr MTB hat. Dann kauf ich der auch noch n Satz Protektoren und dann gehts ab in Wald auf breiten Waldwegen mal die grenzen der Kurvenphysik ausloten.

mfg Kopftuch


----------



## 3xA (16. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich traue meinem bike halt noch nicht, da ich jahrelang immer nur die 150euro supermarkt mtbs gefahren bin. Ebenso misstrauisch bin ich wenn ich mit 35-40kmh irgendwo nen berg runterbretter, das vertrauen in die materie fehlt.
> -fetzt jch mir die reifen
> -bricht irgendwas



Versuch mal die Tipps umzusetzten die oben stehen, und du kannst dem Rad vertrauen! 
Schau dir doch Videos auf Youtube an, wo Leute mit CC's Trails runterbrettern.^^

Gruss


----------



## Mirko29 (16. August 2012)

Ich hab meine Angst vor dem ersten Sturz überwunden


----------



## Free_Rider94 (17. August 2012)

Servus

da ich jetzt immer nur mitgelesen habe möchte ich mich auch mal einbringen. 

Angst habe ich beim Biken nur vor Treppen und vor "großen" Sprüngen, da ich einige unangenehme erlebnisse hatte.

1. eine recht lange Treppe bei uns im ort gefahren und natürlich am ende zu schnell gewesen weil es etwas nass war und bumm lag ich da und hatte höllische schmerzen.

2. bei uns auf der Strecke nen schönen Roadgap gebaut und den natürlich direkt gesprungen. Ergebnis war das ich zu kurz gesprungen bin und mit dem Vorderrad an der Landung hängengeblieben bin und danach nen unangenehmen kontakt Hüfte vs. Baumstumpf hatte zum glück nur Prellungen aber der Schreckmoment bleibt..

Seit diesen Erlebnissen habe ich vor größeren Sachen angst, komischerweiße ist z.b. der Roadgap in Beerfelden für mich kein Problem.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. August 2012)

Die Angst vor Treppen resultiert bei Dir ja (ebenso wie die Angst vor dem Gap) nur aus einem Crash, nicht weil Du es prinzipiell noch nicht gemacht hast. Insofern denke ich dass sich das durch häufiges üben (auch kleiner/kurzer) Treppen schnell in den Griff kriegen lassen dürfte.
Bzgl. dem Gap müsste es ähnlich sein, aber da halte ich mich mit Tips lieber zurück, da solche Dinge Kilometer über meiner Fahrtechnik liegen. 



Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> da ich jetzt immer nur mitgelesen habe möchte ich mich auch mal einbringen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mauntenbeik (17. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hab nicht SO viel zu sagen zu dem Thema ausser das ich mich in dem geschriebenen oft wiedererkenne und auch gegen so manchen "Hosenschiß" kämpfe.

Hauptsächlich wollte ich meinen höchsten Respekt vor dem Themenstarter ausdrücken......nicht jedem fällt es leicht seine Ängste zu äussern. 

Gruß, Ich


----------



## Free_Rider94 (25. August 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Die Angst vor Treppen resultiert bei Dir ja (ebenso wie die Angst vor dem Gap) nur aus einem Crash, nicht weil Du es prinzipiell noch nicht gemacht hast. Insofern denke ich dass sich das durch häufiges üben (auch kleiner/kurzer) Treppen schnell in den Griff kriegen lassen dürfte.
> Bzgl. dem Gap müsste es ähnlich sein, aber da halte ich mich mit Tips lieber zurück, da solche Dinge Kilometer über meiner Fahrtechnik liegen.


 
dachte ich auch aber ich habe iwie nur speziell vor dieser einen Treppe Angst und der Roadgap steht leider eh nichtmehr aber den bin ich auch wieder gefahren und mit üben bekommt man solche Ängste antscheinend recht gut in den griff


----------



## trail-lover (6. September 2012)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch Angst vor steilen Passagen, engen Wechselkurven und etwas größeren Sprüngen im Gelände. Trotzdem kam ich Trails einigermaßen gut runter
aber Angst war eben da.

Mir hat es extrem geholfen das ich bei einer Trail-Tour im Norden Gran Canarias mitgemacht habe.(300hm rauf 2000hm runter fast nur auf Trails)

Anstatt eines Hardtails hatte ich ein 150mm Enduro mit dem an diesen Tag  fast nur
Downhill gefahren wurden.
Ich hab schnell gemerkt dass schneller fahren sicherer ist als langsam.
Und siehe da, ne 1m hohe Stufe im Trail. Garnicht gesehen und einfach runtergesprungen. Und ich dachte mir: ....Na also geht doch.
Und so gings weiter. Sachen von denen ich vorher dachte, "das geht geht niemals",
habe ich einfach gemacht. Mir hat es auch sehr geholfen das Fahrer dabei waren, die mehr Erfahrung haben als ich.


Jetzt komme ich die meisten Trails super runter und in den letzten Wochen habe ich mich immer mehr an Sprünge rangetraut. Ich denke bald brauch ich 'nen Enduro


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2012)

Sich an schwierigere Situationen heranzutasten ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. Etwas Adrenalin darf gerne vorhanden sein, und ein Restrisiko bleibt sowieso immer.

Ich habe auch eine gesunde Höhenangst, der Respekt gegenüber dem Berg und der Steile muss einfach vorhanden sein. Manchmal werde ich aber auch übereifrig und lasse es ziemlich krachen, trotz dass ich alleine unterwegs bin, aber da sind wir dann wieder beim Adrenalin 

Seitdem ich von Klick auf Platformpedale umgestiegen bin, ist zumindest mal eine Angst weniger vorhanden. 

Aktuell gilt es für mich mehr Kontrolle über mein Bike zu erreichen. Fahrtechnik-Kurs habe ich schon ins Auge gefasst.

Mein Ziel ist es, nächstes bis übernächstes Jahr auch mal S2-S3 einigermaßen kontrolliert fahren zu können. Aktuell tue ich mir bei stark verblockten Steilkurven/Spitzkehren/Stufen noch schwer, so dass es zu holprig ist, ich zu oft den Fuß auf den Boden setzen muss, es mich gerne auch mal bei Federung entsprechend aushebelt. Besonders gefährlich an Wegen, an denen eben links oder rechts davon ein Steilhang vorhanden ist. Da sind Fehler durchaus tödlich!

Sprünge wie sie im Bikepark vorkommen interessieren mich eher weniger und stehen auch nicht auf meiner Liste. Ich bin eher tourenlastig veranlagt. 

Übung macht den Meister, d.h. so übe ich stetig den Trackstand, so versuche ich mich immer wieder auf schwierigere Trails, immer wieder mal Fahrtechnik-Videos angucken und zu guter Letzt will ich nen Fahrtechnik-Kurs belegen.


----------



## manurie (13. September 2012)

Ich hab Angst vor Schotter, mag ich überhaupt nicht, weil du da keine Kontrolle übers Bike hast, von der Haftung her, und wenn man sich da ablegt, heilen die Wunden ganz langsam. 

Also ich hab da zuhause son Singletrail mit paar Stufen/Wurzeln die man vorher nicht sieht und der endet ca. in 25-30% Gefälle und da ist Schotter, da steige ich immer ab, ich versuche gar nicht erst zu fahren.  Und das sind nur ca. 25 Meter. 

Ich hab vergangenes Jahr im September erst angefangen mit MTB und bin da viel Flachstrecke gefahren, weil kaum Kondition vorhanden war, den Winter über nur sporadisch und konnte somit kaum Fahrtechnik und Kondition aufbauen, ich mach erst die letzten 5 Monate was richtig mit dem MTB. Mir mangelt es auch an Mitfahrern, ich bin erst 2x zusammen gefahren und da habe ich Erfahrungswerte gewonnen.

Aber ich steiger mich mittlerweile weiter, hab heute nen neuen Trail entdeckt, der ging 30% und mehr runter, aber purer Waldboden und Wurzeln, ging echt prima. Daneben war noch son Trail, werde ich morgen fahren.

Das Einzigste wo ich keine Angst habe, sind schnelle und flüssige Trails, da lasse ich es richtig fliegen. 

Was ich nicht kann, sind langsame Passagen Down-/Uphill, da fehlt mir einfach die Balance auf dem Bike, das kann ich aber üben.

Nen Bikepark mit Sprüngen brauche ich auch nicht, ich will fahren und nicht springen. Und ich entwickel mich auch langsam weiter, hab jetzt auf die Einfingerbremstechnik umgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worldzocker (13. September 2012)

Also schnell ohne viel springen mag ich auch. Mit Schotter kein großes Problem aber jenachdem wie steil es runtergeht mag ich nicht so ganz weil ich meinem Bike nicht ganz traue. Und ich mich auf einer steilen Straße mal übelst abgelegt hab. War mim Rennrad mit gut 45 km/h.

Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## manurie (13. September 2012)

Meinem RR traue ich ja gar nicht, wegen den Bremsen.  Deswegen nutze ich das nur für Grundlagentraining.

Mir ist heute in schnellen Passagen auch 2-3x das Vorderrad weggegangen, war noch ein wenig rutschig vom gestrigen/heutigen Regen, sorgt dann für den zusätzlichen Adrenalinschub. Dank Speed und Stossgebete war die Haftung wieder sofort da.  Am besten man überlegt gar nicht, was da passieren könnte und ballert weiter.

Meinem Bike traue ich schon und mir auch, bloss mein Verstand spielt mir den Streich.  Was machste da, ist doch steil und tut verdammt weh beim Fallen, hähä. 

Ich glaub am WE packe ich die Passage, ich lasse mal einfach weiterrollen.


----------



## worldzocker (13. September 2012)

Ich traue meinem Bike einfach nicht da ich Angst habe das es mir zusammenbricht da es nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt ist. Grip Probleme hatte ich gestern im nassen keine. Aber auch nur dank meinen Conti Mk2. Vorher hatte ich aus Unwissenheit semi slicks drauf  Bin gestern nur fast Baden gegangen auf einer neuen Strecke  

Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## GeorgeP (14. September 2012)

He leute hier gehts in erster linie um Ängste / Phobien und nicht um mangelnde fahrtechnik/Erfahrungen.

Nur zum verständniss:
Ihr fahrt auf einen ca. 30cm breiten singeltrail queer durch den wald mit full speed. Alles ok!

Den gleichbreiten singel trail fahrt ihr nun in den alpen wo es rechts/links steil ein paar meter berg ab geht.
Jetzt auf einmal könnt ihr vor lauter angst noch nicht mal mehr auf eurem rad sitzen!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (14. September 2012)

Bei mir tuts auch das schon mehrfach angesprochene "nicht unter Druck setzen" 

So drei bis vier Meter vor mir habe ich immer meine imaginäre Entscheidungslinie, bin ich mir sicher dass ich die ankommenden Wurzeln/Kicker/Drops was auch immer schaffe sobald er besagte Linie überschreitet mach ich ihn, wenn nicht ist noch genug Raum und Zeit um zu bremsen oder auszuweichen. 
So muss man sich nicht schon beim anfahren verrückt machen ob man jetzt was reisst oder nicht, was einen großen Teil des Drucks wegnimmt. 

Als Ergebnis dauert es halt mal länger bis ich ein Hindernis dann auch in Angriff nehme, wenn es dann geschieht klappt es jedoch zu 95% auf Anhieb (mit Style  )

Gruß Matze


----------



## manurie (14. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> He leute hier gehts in erster linie um Ängste / Phobien und nicht um mangelnde fahrtechnik/Erfahrungen.
> 
> Nur zum verständniss:
> Ihr fahrt auf einen ca. 30cm breiten singeltrail queer durch den wald mit full speed. Alles ok!
> ...


Ausnahmsweise mal Vollquote. 
Hallo, ich würde hier nicht in das Thema schreiben, wenn ich keine Phobien und Erfahrungen damit hätte. Und ich muss auch nicht vor jedem Beitrag erklären, den ich hier schreibe.

Man kann keine Ängste in schwarz und weiss aufteilen, vieles davon geht ineinander über. Mit einer besseren Fahrtechnik hat man die Angst aber besser im Griff, die angebore Angst kannste nicht ausschalten.

Deshalb schreibt man auch hier über kleine Ängste, die man abstellen kann mit fortschreitender Erfahrung.


----------



## --- (15. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> He leute hier gehts in erster linie um Ängste / Phobien und nicht um mangelnde fahrtechnik/Erfahrungen.


Zwischen diesen Dingen gibt es aber einen Zusammenhang.



> Nur zum verständniss:
> Ihr fahrt auf einen ca. 30cm breiten singeltrail queer durch den wald mit full speed. Alles ok!
> 
> Den gleichbreiten singel trail fahrt ihr nun in den alpen wo es rechts/links steil ein paar meter berg ab geht.
> Jetzt auf einmal könnt ihr vor lauter angst noch nicht mal mehr auf eurem rad sitzen!


Ja, hättest du aber "Erfahrung" mit diesem Alpentrail dann hättest du auch nicht mehr soviel Angst. Beim ersten Mal scheißt man sich ein. Hat mans aber ein paar Mal gemacht ist die Angst weg.

Die Ängste die unsere Hände zittern lassen, unseren Puls hochjagen und uns nervös werden lassen kann man auf jeden Fall durch Erfahrung und Training in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Hey, 
also ich Persönlich finde es sehr wichtig erstmal Vertrauen in sein eigenes Bike zu haben, denn hier fängt es an. Wenn ich die ganze Zeit angst habe das mir das bike zerbröselt, mache man (meiner meinung nach) was falsch. Traut dem Bike was zu, ich kenn nur einen einzigen den wirklich mal das Bike gebrochen ist.

Als zweiten tipp würde ich mir mit Freunden Ziele setzen, dass spornt an und auch wenn es dämlich klingt der Gruppenzwang. NAtürlich muss man immer abwegen ob das jetzt hilfreich oder schädlich ist.

Gruß


----------



## worldzocker (22. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also ich Persönlich finde es sehr wichtig erstmal Vertrauen in sein eigenes Bike zu haben, denn hier fängt es an. Wenn ich die ganze Zeit angst habe das mir das bike zerbröselt, mache man (meiner meinung nach) was falsch. Traut dem Bike was zu, ich kenn nur einen einzigen den wirklich mal das Bike gebrochen ist.
> 
> Als zweiten tipp würde ich mir mit Freunden Ziele setzen, dass spornt an und auch wenn es dämlich klingt der Gruppenzwang. NAtürlich muss man immer abwegen ob das jetzt hilfreich oder schädlich ist.
> ...



Klar wenn man vor Ort Freunde hat mit denen man fahren kann dann geht das gut. 
Und ich habe Bedenken das mein Bike kaputt geht da ich den extrem hohen Verschleiß nach ca 1 Jahr ordentlichen Einsatz und da habe ich halt bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

Naja aber das ein Rad verschleiß hat ist ja klar. Ich war neulich mit einem Giant Granit im Urlaub und bin wirklich böse sachen damit gefahren und dem Rad gehts noch super.
Also solange du wirklich nicht an die 140 kg wiegst oder ein baumarkt Rad hast sollte da erstmal nichts passieren.


----------



## worldzocker (22. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Naja aber das ein Rad verschleiß hat ist ja klar. Ich war neulich mit einem Giant Granit im Urlaub und bin wirklich böse sachen damit gefahren und dem Rad gehts noch super.
> Also solange du wirklich nicht an die 140 kg wiegst oder ein baumarkt Rad hast sollte da erstmal nichts passieren.



Naja wenn nach der Zeit die Federgabel Spiel bekommt und so Sachen. Besonders gut ist das ding deswegen will ich mir ja ein Freeride Hardtail bauen.


----------



## manurie (22. September 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> Als zweiten tipp würde ich mir mit Freunden Ziele setzen, dass spornt an und auch wenn es dämlich klingt der Gruppenzwang. NAtürlich muss man immer abwegen ob das jetzt hilfreich oder schädlich ist.
> Gruß


Ich fahre lieber allein statt des Gruppenzwangs und bewältige so meine Sachen die mich bewegen besser. Was nicht heisst, dass ich mit keiner Gruppe unterwegs sein könnte.


----------



## Dennis.93 (22. September 2012)

@ManuRi: mir hat das eigentlich immer geholfen, gut gruppenzwang kling ein bisschen doof aber man muss halt grenzen ziehen könne. 

 @worldzocker: okay das ist dann wirklich nicht normal. Ein Freeride-Hardtail, klingt interessant


----------



## manurie (23. September 2012)

Du ich fahre auch gerne mit Anderen, aber meistens rasen die oder wollen keinen Berg fahren und du kannst dich fast nicht unterhalten, runter ist es dann ebenso. Von daher kann ich auch allein fahren und komplett egoistisch sein, freie Streckenwahl und das Tempo bestimmt man selbst.


----------



## Dennis.93 (24. September 2012)

Na gut wenn man natürlich nicht ein gemeinsames Tempo findet ist das nicht schön.
Schon einmal überlegt die "Angst-Strecken" einzuteilen also stück für stück zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (24. September 2012)

Angststrecken? Ja schon gemacht und bewältigt nach paar Versuchen, eben bestimmt paarmal vorher abgestiegen und runtergeschoben und jetzt fahre ich locker drüber und jedesmal mit mehr Tempo.  Und auch süchtig nach mehr Tempo. 

Ne echte Phopie habe ich nur durch meine Höhenangst, wenns seitlich des Trails steilab geht und ne Aufgabe vor mir steht die ich vorher schon bewältigt habe. Ich verkrampfe dann, eben wie gelähmt, das werde ich auch nicht abstellen können. Also ich würde eher mit nem Downhillkurs klarkommen, statt in den Alpen XC zu fahren.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (21. Oktober 2012)

Mir hat meine Angst am WE wieder gut eingeheizt. Es gibt da einen Drop, der an sich nicht hoch ist (ca. 70cm), aber direkt von der Kante an in einer schrägen gebaut ist. Mit samt der Flugdistanz nach dem Absprung dürfte die Landehöhe bei ca. einem Meter liegen - danach geht es aber weitere Meter Abfahrt runter. Vor der Abfahrt habe ich keine Angst, aber beim Absprung sieht man in der Anfahrt eben die Landung nicht und stürzt sich gefühlt ins unbekannte. Das will mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelingen. Wir haben hinterher einen kleineren Drop (knappe 60cm) gebaut von dem man theoretisch auch beim runter fahren nicht hätte stürzen können was mir einfach im Kopf Sicherheit gab. Den bin ich dann auch diverse Male gesprungen, aber dieser Sprung auf den höheren Drop wo man nicht runter fahren kann - keine Chance (bisher). Aber ich gebe nicht auf - komme zwar nicht so oft zu der Location (gute halbe Stunde Anfahrt per Auto), aber ich werde weiter droppen üben und irgendwann ist der Drop auf jeden Fall fällig (weil prinzipiell bin ich sicher dass der nicht schwer ist und ich den könnte - wenn der Kopf genug Mut zusammen bekommt.


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Oktober 2012)

Halde?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Halde?



Hoppenbruch in Herten
Den kleineren Sprung haben wir aber am Abend wieder abgerissen und als Ersatz angefangen einen kleineren Absprung aus Erde zu bauen (gegen weitere Holzelemente haben die Haldenbesitzer wohl was und wir wollten da keinen weiteren Ärger provozieren).


----------



## Mirko29 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss mir mal die diversen Halden um Umkreis angucken. Bis jetzt bin ich immer nach Essen gefahren. Da ist ja auch einiges


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich reihe mich jetzt mal ein 
Seit meinem Abflug vor 2 Wochen hab ich tierisch Schiss vor großen Sprüngen. Vorher erfolgreich abgelegt und jetzt wieder da. Toll, oder.... 

Zwar hab ich es noch nicht wieder probiert, aber hatte nen Video von nem Sturz gesehen und sofort machte sich nen ungutes Gefühl wieder breit und lies die Erinnerungen von meinem Aufprall wachwerden 

Darf zwar noch nicht wieder auf's Bike, aber wohl in 3 Wochen. 
Und nu? Hab doch nicht umsonst so viel Federweg


----------



## Mirko29 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich denk mal das du dich einfach langsam wieder rantasten musst. Du weißt ja das du es kannst...


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Weiß ich das?
Dann wäre es nicht passiert, oder ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Oktober 2012)

Unsicherheit ?? Angst ?? mangelndes Vertrauen ??

kenne ich. Nach 2 Stürzen (immer auf die linke Schulter: Schulterprellung)
bin ich mittlerweile wieder auf dem Rad, aber ich erkenne mich teilweise nicht wieder. Vor dem ersten Sturz war ich super in Form, schnell, sicher und auch jede Menge Vertrauen gehabt. Aber nach dem Sturz war alles weg.

Heute hatte ich den Fall mit einem Steinfeld. Nicht sehr groß, aber knifflig aufgebaut. Fing zuerst an mit rübertragen und weiterfahren, mehrmaliges Anfahren und trotzdem kurz davor abgebremst. Irgendwann wurde es mir zu bunt. Zurückgeschoben, angefahren und rübergerollt. Habe einfach nicht nachgedacht. Einfach drauf los. Jeder der das Steinfeld gesehen hätte, hätte sich schlapp gelacht. Für mich war es aber richtig schwer. Die Fragen kommen dann wieder: Was passiert wenn ich hängen bleibe ?, falle ich wieder auf die Schulter ?
Aber die Sache hat mir eines gezeigt. Mit viel Vertrauen und Sicherheit in sich selbst, schafft man einiges.


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es "nur" eine Prellung gewesen wäre, hätte ich nicht das Problem. 
Bei mir war es eher die Kombi aus: Schlüsselbeinbruch, Rippe angeknackst und vom Schienbein bis Beckenknochen alles dunkelviolett/blau.
Und die Tatsache das ich da erstmal ne gefühlte Minute lag und keine Luft bekommen hab. 

Ich vermisse das Biken. Klar, keine Frage. Aber an unserer Hausstrecke laufe ich an den Drops und Gaps vorbei und mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter. Und das noch mehr als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Aber an unserer Hausstrecke laufe ich an den Drops und Gaps vorbei und mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter. Und das noch mehr als vorher



Das wird wieder 

Mit kleinen Drops anfangen und wieder Sicherheit erlangen. Danach langsam steigern und Du bist wieder die alte ( oder Alte ?  ).


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Willst dich auch einreihen Herr Bruchpilot 
Ich hoffe das es was wird 
Hab Sonntag übrigens kurz auf dem Bike gesessen. Wiegetritt geht noch nicht. Ansonsten ist es auf der Straße machbar. Bin halt nur noch keinen Bordstein runter


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2012)

Na siehst Du. Toll dass Du auch wieder im Sattel gesessen hast.

Ich war auch schon wieder aktiv, wobei mein Verletzungsverlauf viel günstiger war als anfangs befürchtet 

Einfache Wege sind wieder machbar. Das Auf- und Absteigen ist noch etwas mühsam aber nach ein paar Metern sind die Schmerzen vergessen.

Ich bin froh, so früh wieder in kleinen Schritten angefangen zu haben. Die Freude wird mit jeder Ausfahrt größer 

Am Samstag hatten wir ein kleines Treffen der Bruchpiloten - bemerkt?

Auch bei mir wird es wohl eine Zeitlang dauern bis ich mich wieder an größere Dinge wage - auch wenn ich dann als Memme bezeichnet werde.


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Das scheint die Runde zu machen. Mal sehen wer als nächstes dran ist...
Werde Samstag wieder oben sein und den Jungs zugucken. 

Die Woche drauf wollte ich schonmal gucken ob es wieder mit einer Tour dahin geht 
Werd aber Fullface und Schoner zu hause lassen damit ich nicht auf die Idee komme doch noch runter zu fahren 

Das wird noch lustig werden mit dem "rantasten" wenn ich dann mit'n aufm Drop einfach stehen bleibe....


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Dich jemand als Memme bezeichnet, nur weil Du was nicht fährst womit Du momentan ein ungutes Gefühl hast, bist Du definitiv mit den falschen Jungs unterwegs. Such Dir Leute, die Dich im Positiven pushen und die Dich, erst recht nach einem Sturz mit schwereren Verletzungen, nicht mit fadenscheinigen Tests oder Mutproben unter Druck setzen.

Es ist völlig normal, auch wenn man körperlich völlig wiederhergestellt ist, daß man danach nicht sofort wieder auf dem gleichen Level weitermacht. Man fängt aber auch nicht komplett wieder von vorne an, versprochen 
Lass es etwas ruhiger angehen die ersten Wochen. Der Punkt kommt wieder, an dem Du an Dein altes Level wieder anschließt. Du wirst den Zeitpunkt merken.

Ride on :
Ferkel


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Das wird noch lustig werden mit dem "rantasten" wenn ich dann mit'n aufm Drop einfach stehen bleibe....



Es gab schon Drops, da bin ich 4 mal hintereinander stehen geblieben obwohl er eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm ist. Aber bei der Anfahrt hat der Kopf an einem Punkt "nein" gesagt. Dann sollte man auch darauf hören.

Meiner Meinung nach macht der Kopf 90% aus. Ist man erst mal solch eine Schlüsselstelle ohne größere Probleme gefahren / gesprungen, denkt man "oh Mann, warum habe ich mich so lange so angestellt". Aber die Geduld muss man einfach haben.

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen - aber einige I. gegen den Baum gefahren


----------



## MeMa (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich bin in Rissenthal die Schlüsselstellen gesprungen...
aber aktuell bezweifel ich das ich nochmal so schnell springen will 
 @Ferkelmann

Nene, die Jungs aus'm Verein sind top und werden sich dem Ganzen schon annehmen und dafür sorgen das es nach und nach klappt 

so. ich klink mich hier aus.
genug gejammert.


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Kopf macht 'ne Menge aus. Ich habe im Wiehengebirge selber eine Schlüsselstelle, die ich bisher nicht traue runterzufahren. Die FAhrtechnik ist nicht das Problem, die Abfahrt sieht einfach nur brutal aus. 

Ich würde auch niemanden als Memme bezeichnen, der an schwierigen Passagen absteigt. Manchmal liegts auch nur an der Tagesform. Habe ich selber oft genmug gehabt, das ich an Passagen abgestiegen bin, die ich normalerweise fast im Schlaf fahren kann. Hatte einfach 'nen schlechten Tag.

Auf meinen Touren kommt es auch schon mal vor, das weniger Erfahrene dabei sind. Bei mir heist es generell, lieber mal absteigen, als kaputte Knochen. Die Anfänger lasse ich auch meist hinter mir fahren, um vor Schlüsselstellen zu warnen, So können die Mitfahrer selbst entscheiden, ob sie absteigen oder fahren. Notfalls wird an Schlüsselstellen ein wenig Fahrtechnik geübt. Ist für alle ein Spass, und der sollte im Vordergrund stehen.

Ein Bekannter aus WHV fährt generell nur hinter mir. Er würde die Strecken allleine meist gar nicht erst fahren (mein Eindruck). Wenn ich vorausfahre, kann er sich anschauen, wie ich Schlüsselstellen fahre und dies nachmachen. Bisher ist er nur einmal auf unseren Touren gestürzt, und das nur, weil er kurz unaufmerksam war.

Anfängern sollten sich Gruppen suchen, bei denen es egal ist wie gut man fahren kann.
Man kann sich auch mit Protektoren schützen, meistens muss man nur einmal die Schlüsselstelle erfolgreich meistern.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Free_Rider94 (4. November 2012)

Also ich hab in letzer zeit auch gemerkt das mir viel fahren hilft. Hab ja ein paar seiten vorher von meinem Sturz erzählt und nun änhlicher Großer Kicker und da heiz ich drüber wie wenn es ein sprung vom Bordstein wäre. 
Also Viel fahrn und immer sachte anfangen hilft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Heisenberg (7. November 2012)

Als Memme jemanden zu bezeichen ist echt schwansinn!

Das ist ganz normal, dass man nach einer Verletzung oder Sturz das Vertrauen in sein Können verliert. War bei mir nicht anders. Mein erster richtiger Sturz war mit meinem ersten DHler. Hab es hinbekommen aus ein Meter Höhe grade runter zu fliegen.

War alles nicht sooo wild, hatte nen Helm & Co an aber die Sicherheit war weg. Hab dann klein angefangen und mich immer weiter gesteigert.

Kann also jedem nur sagen, dass man sich nicht beirren lassen darf! Soswas passiert den besten, man muss sich dann nur wieder aufrappeln und wieder einsteigen.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (11. Dezember 2012)

Tsss, jetzt wurde das lange Zeit besser (dachte ich wenigstens) und dann letzten Sonntag der totale Blackout. War mit'm Kollegen auf 'ner Halde fahren - alles mit 'ner Schicht aus Schneematsch (sehr rutschig) bedeckt. Ende vom Lied, ich habe mich nur Abfahrten runter getraut die wahrlich nicht steil waren während mein Bekannter alles runter gefahren ist. Selbst Abfahrten die ich bei Trockenheit locker fahre gingen nicht. Es ist dann aber nicht so dass ich das ausprobiere und merke es geht nicht, nein, der Kopf macht sofort komplett zu und ich schaffe es nicht mal nur einen Reifen auf die Abfahrt zu setzen....totale Angstblockade weil ich nicht denke ich KÖNNTE stürzen, sondern mein Kopf sagt ganz klar ich WERDE stürzen - zu hundert Prozent! Das ist sowas von ätzend.  Hoffe ich schaffe es da kommendes WE nochmal hin, dann werde ich mich gaaaanz langsam daran tasten dass ich wenigstens versuche die Stücke zu fahren.


----------



## Janf85 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal nur ganz grob quer gelesen .....

Ich würde manchen einfach raten sich generell mal mit ängsten und Phobien auseinander zu setzen. Das hier hat teilweise auch garnicht unbedingt was mit dem Biken zu tun, sondern fällt in dem Bereich vieleicht dann massiv auf, da man sich im normalen Leben dann kaum an solche Grenzbereiche rantraut. Und ohn persönlich zu werden das geht dann auch in richtung kindheit, erfahrungen und was einem die Eltern erzählt haben .... Wer mit das schaffst du nicht besprochen wurde, der wird es immer denken ....   

Also mein Tip  wer da wirklich ein ernstes problem hat sollte ein wenig über den Bike tellerrand schauen und da vielleicht dran arbeiten wenn er es für nötig hält ;-) Wenn es wirklich um kleinigkeiten geht und nicht die normale Angst als Sicherheit.  Sondern die ich rede mir ein das nicht zu können "Angst"  

großes Thema unter Umständen  .  Jetzt ist ja Bald Neujahr  und man brauch ja noch was fürs nächste Jahr ....  persönlichkeitsentwicklung  macht sich da auch immer gut


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (12. Dezember 2012)

@Janf85: Danke für Deinen Beitrag - kannst Du da noch etwas deutlicher werden? Inwiefern kann man da Deiner Meinung besser gegen anarbeiten?


----------



## Janf85 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei gröberem ist es natürlich nicht ohne fremde hilfe zu schaffen. Aber dann ist es auch fast so grob das man selber merkt das einen das im täglichen Leben belastet bei allem etc und dann kommt man irgendann von selber dorthin....

Nein ich würde Lektüre empfehlen...  Christian Bischoff  ->  Willenskraft  z.b.  finde ich ganz cool und auch von der Person ist der eben SPortler gewesen.  EInfach verpackt nochmal vieles was einem vielleicht eh schon bewusst ist aber nochmal einfach auf den Punkt gebracht. Auch nicht nur im bezug auf Ängste .... aber wenn man bei sich irgendwo ein problem sieht brauch man vor allem die willenskraft um daran zu arbeiten ...

ansonsten gibts sicher viel zum dem thema was anstösse oder inspiration gibt....

Wichtig ist da den eigenen Engpass zu ermitteln.  Tritt es häufiger auf, auch in anderen Sachen gibts da übereinstimmungen zu anderen Situationen. Lässt sich das adaptieren. Woran liegt das vielleicht. Natürlich vorraussetzung das man es selber als beeinträchtigung erkennt und was daran ändern möchte.  Jemand der sagt ich hab da angst vor aber das interessiert mich nicht, der wird nie was daran ändern.

Aber jemand der sagt warum hab ich vor z.b. nem 2 cm Stein angst wenn ich schon hundert mal drüber gefahren bin und sage mir dann ich kann das nicht. Der muss dann wissen ah ich hab angst davor weil ich mir sage ich kann das nicht .... und dann eben warum etc...  Also sich einfach damit befassen,  evtl probleme suchen und dann gezielt daran gehen ....  in aller kürze .... sonst spreng ich den Rahmen hier.  Sofern man so grob überhaupt was konstruktives sagen kann. Ist doch immer alles sehr individuell.

Wichtig ist es für sich zu formulieren. Seine Ziele zu definieren und dann ursachen und einen weg zu suchen.  DAs geht natürlich nur wenn es durch eigene innere motivation ensteht. Also es muss dir was dran liegen.   mhhh  Komplex


----------



## Stormcloud (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ziemlichen Ärger mit der Wirbelsäule und kann mir einen ordentlichen Sturz nicht mehr erlauben. Inzwischen eiere ich durch den Wald und selbst S1 ist schon eine Hürde.  Finde es schlimm, wie schnell man seine Skills verliert und den Mut an der Garderobe ablegt
Trotzdem möchte ich den Spaß nicht aufgeben und über den Aspalt walzen....
Ein Dilemma! Gibt es hier Leute, denen es ähnlich ergeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Februar 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wer mit das schaffst du nicht besprochen wurde, der wird es immer denken ....


Zumindest hat er erst einmal mit diesem Ballast zu kämpfen, bis vielleicht von anderer Seite Bestärkungen kommen.



> Sondern die ich rede mir ein das nicht zu können "Angst"


Einreden würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Ich habe an mir beobachtet, dass ich mich oft regelrecht auf einen Sturz einstelle, weil er ja auftreten könnte in der neuen Situation. Und dann sind tatsächlich der Kopf und Muskulatur auf den Sturzvorgang eingestellt.
Irgendwann habe ich dann gedacht _Ich fahre das jetzt durch_. Und dann gingen viele Sache überraschend. Kopf und Muskulatur waren auf die Fahrsituation eingestellt und nicht auf etwas anderes.
Man kann das z.B. üben durch Balancieren auf dem Kantstein. Auch wenn das Vorderrad nur noch halb auf der Kante steht, ist das noch kein Grund aufzugeben. Man kann sich leicht andere Übungen mit ähnlich harmlosen Sturzfolgen ausdenken, die man genauso dazu üben kann. Es geht ja nicht um die konkrete Übung sondern um die Einstellung zu einem Fahrproblem.
Und es macht richtig Spaß, dabei einen Schritt weiter zu kommen!

Paul


----------



## shurikn (17. Februar 2013)

Stormcloud schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ziemlichen Ärger mit der Wirbelsäule und kann mir einen ordentlichen Sturz nicht mehr erlauben. Inzwischen eiere ich durch den Wald und selbst S1 ist schon eine Hürde.  Finde es schlimm, wie schnell man seine Skills verliert und den Mut an der Garderobe ablegt
> Trotzdem möchte ich den Spaß nicht aufgeben und über den Aspalt walzen....
> Ein Dilemma! Gibt es hier Leute, denen es ähnlich ergeht?



Vielleicht mal mit Rückenprotektor? Bin erstmal mit Protektorenweste durch den Wald geeiert, gibt enorm Sicherheit sowas.


----------



## inflameswetrust (20. Februar 2013)

kann shurkin nur bestätigen, ich hatte als ich angefangen habe mit biken auch tiereische angst vor doubles, so dass es sehr oft schief gegangen ist. ich habe dann meine angst überwunden durch Tables etc. und hatte dann keine Blockade mehr im Kopf. Der Punkt ist, wenn man verkrampft ist, geht es auch schief, das ist wie eine Spirale nach unten, die einzige Möglichkeit rauszukommen, sind momente in denen man sicher ist, und die so lage zu wiederholen, bis sie einem das gefühl von Sichherheit vermitteln. Dann ist die Blockade im Kopf weg, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich bei großen Sprungen zu legen ist geringere, weil der kopf nicht blockiert. Ich habe das selbst gemerkt. Früher dachte ich bei einigen Sprüngen die ich heute mache, das machen doch nur gestörte. Heute bin ich mir meiner Sache sicher. Wenn man sich im Kopf vorstellt wie man einen Sprung springt, bevor man ihn macht, ist das zusätzliche Sicherheit (Kopfkino ), wenn man sich nicht vorstellen kann wie man ihn springt sollte man es so lange versuchen bis es geht, dann hat man mehr mentale sicherheit.


----------



## Ling_Ling (5. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ich muss hier mal eine Frage loswerden und vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee wie mir zu helfen ist.

Ich fahre schon seit... naja sieben Jahren Mountainbike, seid drei Jahren Enduro und mit dem Downhillbike bin ich seit gut zwei Jahren unterwegs. Mit stürzen hatte ich nie Probleme, einfach weil ich kaum gestürzt bin. Nicht all zu selten war eine gehörige Portion Glück mit verantwortlich für meine gute Sturtzstatistik ^^

Vor einem Monat bin ich mit meinem Downhillbike, mit dem Vorderrad voran, über die Oberkante eines Anliegers gerutscht. Unvorbereitet klammerte ich mich am Lenker fest und bin mit voller Wucht, Kopf voran, eingeschlagen. Konsequenz war Helm, Brille, Lenker und vorbau Totalschaden. Zwei geprellte Knie, eine gebrochene Rippe, einen heftigen Bluterguss im Ellenbogengelenk, eine zerschnittene Wade und einen Haufen Schürfwunden.

Nach zwei Wochen Pause habe ich mich wieder aufs Bike gewagt und bis jetzt vier Touren auf dem Bike hinter mich gebracht. Ich bin nun ein gutes Stück vorsichtiger unterwegs gewesen und wollte mich langsam an die alte Vorm ran arbeiten. Vier Touren habe ich hinter mich gebracht und bin jedes mal wieder gestürzt, nicht heftig aber sehr schmerzhaft. Heute war ich mit ein Paar freunden unterwegs un bin schon wieder gestürzt... 

Ich habe seit kurzen echt Probleme mich zu Überwinden, Passagen oder Sprünge die ich schon etliche male gefahren bin machen mir auf einmal Angst. Ich fahre sehr viel vorsichtiger un langsamer wie vorher und trotz dem bin ich jedes mal total Aufgeregt und ängstlich wenn es ruppiger wird. 

Obwohl ich sonst einer der schnelleren von uns bin kam ich heute kaum hinterher und trotz dem hat es mich wieder hingepackt.

Ich fahre für mein leben gerne Fahrrad, es ist mein einziges wirkliches Hobby... aber seit dem diese Story begonnen hat ist es nur noch ein einziger Krampf um wieder zur alten Performance zu kommen.

Über einen guten Rath wäre ich sehr froh...


----------



## redVellocet (5. Juli 2013)

"Guter Rat" ist schwer ... der schwere Sturz hat dich einfach mental komplett rausgebracht und verunsichert, du verkrampfst - körperlich wie geistig - und machst daher immer und immer wieder Fehler.

An deiner Stelle würde ich die nächsten Male alleine losziehen, ohne unterbewussten Druck der Kollegen, und mich erst einmal wieder ganz langsam rantasten.
Bewusst auf die Grundregeln achten (Haltung, Blickführung etc.) und versuchen, locker zu bleiben, im Hinterkopf haben, dass du es ja eigentlich kannst...

Die alte Sicherheit wirst du nicht von Jetzt auf Gleich wieder zurückerlangen können, das wird möglicherweise ein langwieriger Prozess.


----------



## Ling_Ling (6. Juli 2013)

@redVellocet
das hört sich nach einem Plan an.

Ich dachte wenn ich mit meinen Leuten losziehe, würde es mir leichter fallen. Aber du hast wohl recht, mithalten zu wollen obwohl ich mich unsicher gefühlt habe hat mich nicht unbedingt weiter gebracht... 

Ich werde es mal so versuchen 

LG


----------



## Stumpjumper50 (8. Juli 2013)

Bevor ich zum MTB gekommen bin war ich ein sehr aktiver Skateboarder. Meinen ersten wirklich schlimmen Sturz hatte ich mit 11. Sollte ein kleiner Sprung über die Box werden, im Flug das Board verloren, dumm aufgekommen und durch war das Schlüsselbein. 
Ich habe gewartet bis es abgeheilt war und bin wieder aufs Board. Seit dem habe ich mir noch 2 weitere Knochen gebrochen. Ich kann nur für mich sagen, dass es mir gut getan hat diese ich nenne es mal kindliche Naivität beizubehalten, diesen angeborenen Glauben in die eigene Fähigkeit. Durch zuviele Gedanken ist das etwas was viele Leute mit der Zeit verlieren, aber es ist auch etwas dessen man sich für sich selbst wieder bewusst werden kann.


----------



## mobezi (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bin im November vorigen Jahres mit meinem Stadtrad (auf schmale 
Schwalbe Marathon umgebautes altes MTB) auf Glatteis ausgerutscht, beim 
abbiegen (es war eigentlich nicht so kalt, aber diese eine blöde Pfütze war vereist) . Ich bin hübsch aufs Gesicht geknallt und habe mir das Jochbein gebrochen. Passanten (alle sehr sehr nett und hilfsbereit) riefen einen Krankenwagen, ich wollte lieber zur Arbeit fahren  Ich landete also im Krankenhaus mit dick geschwollener Gesichtshälfte, zugeschwollenem Auge .... Nach einer Woche wurde ich mit Platten und Nägeln und zurecht modellierter Wange entlassen... 
Ihr könnt Euch sicher vorstellen mit welchen rohen Eiern ich Wochen später die erste Tour auf dem Rad fuhr! Nicht eine harmlose Kurve, nicht das harmloseste 
Abbiegemanöver konnte ich fahren, ohne sozusagen auf 2 km/h abzubremsen, auch nicht bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und Temperaturen weit entfernt von Glatteis.
Ich dachte zuerst auch, das wird nie wieder. Aber irgendwann ging's wieder halbwegs zackig die Ecke rum und auch Abwärts über Stock und Stein ging wieder ohne die 
Vorstellung, mich wieder im Gesicht zu verletzten. Letzten Monat war ich am Gardasee, mal wieder, und alles war gut.
Die Narben sind verheilt, nicht sichtbar und genauso hab ich mich wieder ans radeln gewöhnt - aber es dauert und ich brauchte Ruhe, Geduld, vor allem niemanden mit blöden Sprüchen (die gabs tatsächlich auch)


----------



## Dennis.93 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das es sinnlos ist, die ganze Zeit zu bangen und Angst vor einem Sturz zu haben.
Ich glaube es ist besser einfach zu machen und wenn man sich mal lang-gemacht hat, sollte man die erste Zeit ein bisschen langsamer fahren, aber dann denke ich muss man einfach wieder Gas geben.


----------

